# If the HIVE had a Heroes Power, what would it be?



## Dog Moon

So... what WOULD it be?


----------



## Blackrat

I think it's more like Timelord power to reincarnate


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> So... what WOULD it be?




Up to interpretation by each HIVE poster.



Dog Moon said:


> Seems like in this season they're just messing with Sylar.  "How crazy can we go with this character?"




I think they are messing with every character.  I'm pretty sure that by the end something will happen and season 4 will end up being a retconn or alternate reality.


----------



## Dog Moon

Self-Reincarnation.  That would definitely be an interesting powers, especially since you'd change shapes.  "Reincarnated as a rodent?  Screw that." *Squish* "Godzilla.  Now that's better."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wouldn't that qualify as "Instantaneous Win?"


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, would definitely give you a great advantage, but I don't know if it could QUITE qualify as instant win.


----------



## Blackrat

*Kaboom*

*Cough*

Making some coffee here...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> *Kaboom*
> 
> *Cough*
> 
> Making some coffee here...




Holy crap!  You brought food!  Quick eat it before Galeros appears.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap!  You brought food!  Quick eat it before Galeros appears.




No, just coffee. I forgot my lunch sandwiches...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> No, just coffee. I forgot my lunch sandwiches...




And rev isn't here to make any...  :<


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*Scarfs down a roast beef sammich before Galeros eats all the food in the hive.*_

Actually I had spahetti for dinner.   Can't belive this month is practically over.


----------



## Dog Moon

Has it been that long since you were here last?  "I will not visit the Hive during Ramadan."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So how are people to/night/day?

Personally I've got a bit of a headache. Just popped two advil for it though, swallowed with a glass of instant milk. 

I gotta admit it; instant milk is actually pretty damn good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Has it been that long since you were here last?  "I will not visit the Hive during Ramadan."




 What the frell is Ramadan?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> swallowed with a glass of instant milk.




With what? .


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> What the frell is Ramadan?




A holy month of Islam.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> What the frell is Ramadan?




Ramadan


----------



## Dog Moon

It ended on Monday, the 29th.  Tomorrow is party day for them.  Time to Gorge for lunch since they haven't been able to for an entire month.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> A holy month of Islam.




Wow, even the Finnish dude knows about Ramadan!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> With what? .




Instant milk, also known as dry milk; add powder to cold water shake and let sit for an hour before consuming.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Instant milk, also known as dry milk; add powder to cold water shake and let sit for an hour before consuming.




EWWWWW!!!  DISGUSTING!!!

[And yes, I've had it long ago; it just doesn't taste right]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> EWWWWW!!!  DISGUSTING!!!
> 
> [And yes, I've had it long ago; it just doesn't taste right]




You probably didn't get the portions right. 
Its important to read the directions before attempting the mix.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Wow, even the Finnish dude knows about Ramadan!




Hey, I have studied most "big" religions afterall. I know pretty much everything about Judaism, Islam and Christianism. I think I know more about the traditions, legends and folklore than most of the followers of these.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blah.  I LIKE my cow juice.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Instant milk, also known as dry milk; add powder to cold water shake and let sit for an hour before consuming.




 How is that "Instant" if you have to wait an hour? I would think regular milk is instant 'cause it's ready to be drank from the bottle...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Hey, I have studied most "big" religions afterall. I know pretty much everything about Judaism, Islam and Christianism. I think I know more about the traditions, legends and folklore than most of the followers of these.




Ah, didn't realize that.  My bad.

One of the two best courses I had for religion class was studying different religions.  The other was biblical exegesis.  None of the other religion classes compared to these two.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> How is that "Instant" if you have to wait an hour? I would think regular milk is instant 'cause it's ready to be drank from the bottle...




Ready to be drank from the teat!  Hehe.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Blah.  I LIKE my cow juice.




As do I. But my mom and I only go to the grocery store once every two weeks and make sure we go on the first Wednesday of every month (senior discount day). 

I only drink instant milk when the regular milk is all gone. It is just as expensive as real milk basically you'r paying for the convenience of making it on your schedule and how much you want.


----------



## Dog Moon

That's why it's awesome for me live 5 minutes walking from Super Target.  Run out of something, just zip on over, grab what I want and return home.  

Now if only I lived 5 minutes from a movie theatre...


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Ah, didn't realize that.  My bad.
> 
> One of the two best courses I had for religion class was studying different religions.  The other was biblical exegesis.  None of the other religion classes compared to these two.




You know, comparative studies between different religious traditions (and here I am radical and call the aforementionded three as one ) and especially the similarities between religions that haven't had any contact with eachother are definetly some of the most interesting and insightful reading on human nature.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> How is that "Instant" if you have to wait an hour? I would think regular milk is instant 'cause it's ready to be drank from the bottle...




Well, it can be drunk right away. I just like to give the milk crystals enough time to melt away in order for the proper flavor to come to the fore.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> That's why it's awesome for me live 5 minutes walking from Super Target.  Run out of something, just zip on over, grab what I want and return home.
> 
> Now if only I lived 5 minutes from a movie theatre...




Yeah, I too have a grocery downstairs. It doesn't even take that 5 minutes to pop over. It's darned expencive grocery, but good if you happen to need something right then and there. Ofcourse the mall isn't more than 15 minutes walk away either...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I am so stoked about the release of this book! Can't Wait! 

Anyone else excited?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I too have a grocery downstairs. It doesn't even take that 5 minutes to pop over. It's darned expencive grocery, but good if you happen to need something right then and there. Ofcourse the mall isn't more than 15 minutes walk away either...




Speaking of which, did you ever find out the name of those hot dog buns?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Well, it can be drunk right away. I just like to give the milk crystals enough time to melt away in order for the proper flavor to come to the fore.




I think the chocolate milk we had in army had powdered milk in it too. That stuff was also mixed straight to water but still had the taste of milk in it...

Never had powdered milk otherwise.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Speaking of which, did you ever find out the name of those hot dog buns?




Ah yes, I did check it out but guess if I remember it anymore . But I have a feeling you can't find it there anyways. It was some swedish brand...


----------



## Dog Moon

I don't play Mutants and Masterminds, so no, I'm not excited about that book which I've never seen before right now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I am so stoked about the release of this book! Can't Wait!
> 
> Anyone else excited?




:oints to page something or rather of the last HIVE::  I am..


----------



## Dog Moon

What I'm looking forward to is my copy of Kingsport Horror to arrive and my Preorder of Black Goat of the Woods to finally ship.

Expansions for Arkham Horror Board game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I saw Bee Movie for the first time last night. It was a total laugh fest.

Cow: You're a lawyer too? 
Mooseblood: Ma'am, I was already a bloodsucking parasite. All I needed was a briefcase! 

I totally lost it when I heard that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

How is that?  I've always been wanting to buy AH.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So I see that Goodman is putting out Cthulhu stuff. 

Might actually have to break out the bucks to buy BRP Cthulhu.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I saw Bee Movie for the first time last night. It was a total laugh fest.
> 
> Cow: You're a lawyer too?
> Mooseblood: Ma'am, I was already a bloodsucking parasite. All I needed was a briefcase!
> 
> I totally lost it when I heard that.




Have you seen Open Season?
That's one awesome animation too. The army of scottish squirrels is awesome.

"Oy, 'Tis a private fight or can anyone join!?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Have you seen Open Season?
> That's one awesome animation too. The army of scottish squirrels is awesome.
> 
> "Oy, 'Tis a private fight or can anyone join!?"




Watched it thrice so far. It is funny, but I'm not sure I'd want to watch it again this year. Its not that funny.

It is enjoyable and if Kara and Jordan (Mandy's two girls) want to watch it, of course I'll break down and watch it with them.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> How is that?  I've always been wanting to buy AH.




Well, I may be a little biased [I mean, after the newest expansion arrives, I will have ALL expansion], but I think it's a great game, especially since that it is cooperative instead of a free-for-all.  That in itself is kinda neat, but the game is also enjoyable and has a great horrory feel to it.

Note: I've played this with three different groups of friends, and I have never encountered anyone who didn't like the game except for one annoying friend who doesn't really like ANY boardgames and would rather be playing dnd.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> So I see that Goodman is putting out Cthulhu stuff.
> 
> Might actually have to break out the bucks to buy BRP Cthulhu.




About 8 years ago I was in a pretty decent CoC campaign... which slowly evolved into a Anne Rice Interview with a Vampire based storyline.  The campaign ended as a result of one character becoming a vampire, another becoming a were-wolf and my character going insane and blowing off his own head rather then becoming a vampire (while stuck in the Egyptian desert because the Lestat clone wanted to summon Nyarlathotep from a gateway in the kings chamber of the Great Pyramid because he thought that would help create a vampire utopia).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> About 8 years ago I was in a pretty decent CoC campaign... which slowly evolved into a Anne Rice Interview with a Vampire based storyline.  The campaign ended as a result of one character becoming a vampire, another becoming a were-wolf and my character going insane and blowing off his own head rather then becoming a vampire (while stuck in the Egyptian desert because the Lestat clone wanted to summon Nyarlathotep from a gateway in the kings chamber of the Great Pyramid because he thought that would help create a vampire utopia).



 Now thats messed up.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ah, a new Hive Thread!

I think I'd pick Teleportation/Time Travel aka Hiro as superpower. This way, I could travel to the future and see what we humans become. And since with great power comes great responsibility, I would probably have to try my best to change what we become. 



Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I too have a grocery downstairs. It doesn't even take that 5 minutes to pop over. It's darned expencive grocery, but good if you happen to need something right then and there. Ofcourse the mall isn't more than 15 minutes walk away either...




I am moving this week, and the good days of a shop nearby will be gone soon... 

On the other hand - two rooms, kitchen, bath, all for myself! Yay!


----------



## Wycen

I'd say the Hive would be like Sylar, cannibalizing those it defeats and adding their power to its own.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> :oints to page something or rather of the last HIVE::  I am..




Had to go look for it. Thats a nice large cover. Can't wait to get my hands around the book. I'm more looking forward to getting my hands on this:


----------



## Blackrat

All I'm waiting now is October 30th... Fallout 3 and Red Alert 3 coming out! I think I'll get Fallout first and wait for the next paycheck before getting RA.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am moving this week, and the good days of a shop nearby will be gone soon...
> 
> On the other hand - two rooms, kitchen, bath, all for myself! Yay!



Two rooms; nice! Guest room/office?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Its past 1 am here and I'm pretty tired so I'm gonna turn in. 'Til next time hivers.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive!

The Hive needs no superpower - it has a power all of it's own! It links our brains together into a glorious meld of - ooooh! cookies!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Two rooms; nice! Guest room/office?



Living room (probably Couch, TV and PC) and Bedroom (maybe with a reading corner?) The kitchen is not suited (to small/wrong dimensions) to have a big dinner table or something like that.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> The Hive needs no superpower - it has a power all of it's own! It links our brains together into a glorious meld of - ooooh! cookies!




Yes, oatcookies. Very good. GF made them on sunday. But how did you know?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Living room (probably Couch, TV and PC) and Bedroom (maybe with a reading corner?) The kitchen is not suited (to small/wrong dimensions) to have a big dinner table or something like that.




Ah, here I thought you were getting a big luxury home, but that sounds more like my place, without sauna!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> I think the chocolate milk we had in army had powdered milk in it too. That stuff was also mixed straight to water but still had the taste of milk in it...



AFAIK, the stuff is in my coffee whitener as well. Which I incidentally use for my tea, not coffee.


Blackrat said:


> All I'm waiting now is October 30th... Fallout 3 and Red Alert 3 coming out! I think I'll get Fallout first and wait for the next paycheck before getting RA.



RA3... *mumbles something about copy protection and boycotting*


Tallarn said:


> The Hive needs no superpower - it has a power all of it's own! It links our brains together into a glorious meld of - ooooh! cookies!



We are the Borg. Resistance is futile.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> RA3... *mumbles something about copy protection and boycotting*




But it's still frigging RA! With George Takei!


----------



## Dog Moon

What about copy protection and boycotting?  What am I missing here?

*dog moon who hasn't bought a computer game since WoW + xpac...*


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> But it's still frigging RA! With George Takei!




It's weird.  My roommate who isn't a nerd knows who George Takei is, but another of my friends who IS a nerd had no idea who that was.  It's like living in oddworld temporarily.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Yes, oatcookies. Very good. GF made them on sunday. But how did you know?




The Power of the Hive! Till all are one, to quote Transformers.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> It's weird.  My roommate who isn't a nerd knows who George Takei is, but another of my friends who IS a nerd had no idea who that was.  It's like living in oddworld temporarily.




!?!?!

You need to tell him to turn in his nerd-pass immediatily!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> But it's still frigging RA! With George Takei!



See, that's why I'm deeply conflicted. I really dislike the notion that I can only install it so-and-so often, plus: 

What happens if EA goes down the drain? My copy of the software, which is in my possession, becomes useless. That's disturbing me. 

And while one could say "that's unrealistic"... erm... no. I still play MoO2 occasionally. Where's Microprose now? I still play RA1 occasionally. Where's my Westwood/Virgin now? And so forth - I still play games of (basically) dead companies.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Now thats messed up.




You should have seen the write up of the Mystara/Dragon Lance campaign that GM ran.  (A computer hiccup caused me to loose that post as I was writing it). Here is the short and sweet version:


We went through the War of the Lance and then did an adventure that was sort of like the Legends series.   The adventure pretty much ended with a TPK caused my bard (who sought vengeance against  Fistandantalius-Raistlin for killing his wife and child),  an pc assassin (who was hired to kill Caramon) and our wizard (who saw himself as being superior to Raistlin) decided to ambush Dalamar before he could use this one orb to summon Ristandantalius-Raistlin from the Abyss.  Unfortunately that meant we had to go against, Caramon, Tanis, Tasselhoof, our Solomanic knight pc and our saurial paladin (who wanted to stop Fistadantaliusn-Raistlin from killing off all the gods and also didn't trust Dalamar's motives in regards to his mission to kill his mentor).  

The ending of the game was chaotic.   It was PC against pc NPC vs pc and was just messy.  The assassin killed Caramon.  The Saurial killed the assassin.  Tanis was squished by a wall of iron.  Our knight was smashed by a wall of iron while saving dalamar.  My character then sacrificed himself as he tried to destroy the orb/staff thing only to be killed off by Fistanddantalius-Raistlin as he appeared and betrayed Dalamar (by firing a 20d fireball at my Dalamar and character).  I then think the paladin killed raistlin... but by that point the train was already derailed and many of the characters were mangled under walls of iron. 

We all left feeling violated and it was agreed that that game never existed.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> But it's still frigging RA! With George Takei!




George Takei is in Red Alert 3?

Man, he's getting a lot of work in his old age! Good for him.

And good for him in terms of getting together on a legal basis with his partner. Made me smile.


----------



## Blackrat

You are right in those conserns actually. And they bug me too, but not enough to make decide not to buy it. And anyways, I'm getting the XBOX version so it doesn't matter to me


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> George Takei is in Red Alert 3?




Yeah, he's the Emperor of Japan


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You are right in those conserns actually. And they bug me too, but not enough to make decide not to buy it. And anyways, I'm getting the XBOX version so it doesn't matter to me




So as long as they don't figure out a way to copy protect counsel games.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> !?!?!
> 
> You need to tell him to turn in his nerd-pass immediatily!



Not quite. If he does not know Takei, it's regrettable, a clear fault, but it can pass. If he doesn't know _Sulu_...


Relique du Madde said:


> So as long as they don't figure out a way to copy protect counsel games.



Counsel games!? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> Counsel games!?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Yup.  I bet that if someone found out how to they will try to prevent people from reselling/buying-used, renting or lending-out/borrowing counsel games.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Counsel games!?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Console... I bet.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yup.  I bet that if someone found out how to they will try to prevent people from reselling/buying-used, renting or lending-out/borrowing counsel games.




I guess the nerd-rage would be so great that no-one in their right minds would even consider trying this.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Console... I bet.




.....


My firefox spellchecker is illiterate.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique - that sounds that utter madness. If I may ask - how old were you all at the time?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Relique - that sounds that utter madness. If I may ask - how old were you all at the time?




That campaign happened when the group were all between the ages of 16-18 (during the twilight of 2e), and I believe I was 16 at the time.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, he's the Emperor of Japan




Finally!

It's like when Morgan Freeman got to play God in that Jim Carrey film. I can imagine a certain amount of smug satisfaction when they hear they've been cast.

"Yes, I will be playing the Emperor of Japan. Frankly, it's about time."

Pause.

*Uncontrollable laughter from all present...*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sadly you know that they have some "joke" unit confirmation sound effect of George Takai saying "Helloooooo" if you ever get to control an Emporer unit in the game.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> That campaign happened when the group were all between the ages of 16-18 (during the twilight of 2e), and I believe I was 16 at the time.




Ah - I did wonder.

Some of my character choices at that age would probably look a bit...questionable...if I looked back at them.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Sadly you know that they have some "joke" unit confirmation sound effect of George Takai saying "Helloooooo" if you ever get to control an Emporer unit in the game.




It does seem that you can't get control of him. At least this list doesn't account him in the "Units" list. Only as character. As you can see with Tanya for example, she is listed in both.

COMMAND & CONQUER RED ALERT 3


----------



## Blackrat

Phoenix seems to have found snowing clouds in Mars: Phoenix Mars Mission - Home


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just posted this to my LiveJournal:



			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> At the moment I'm using the London Underground system more than usual, as I'm on a much longer commute. This entails coming in via overland rail and then using the Julilee line at London Bridge - a very busy station.
> 
> As the overland train arrives at the station, *a middle-aged white man in a suit* placed himself directly in front of where the doors open. This is something that I find extremely aggravating - it's bullying, it assumes that you'll go around them, and it shows a total lack of interest in making anyone else's journey even the slightest bit easier. It's also extremely impolite. So I did what I normally do in this situation - I stepped off the train, crashed into him and walked off without saying anything. A little petty, yes, but it made me feel better.
> 
> I made the short walk down to pick up the Underground Tube service, and placed myself to one side of a set of double doors. The station is extremely busy, as I said, so I wanted to make sure other people could get off the train, creating room for me to get on the train. Another *middle-aged white man in a suit* placed not only himself, but his large suitcase directly in front of the doors, right up to them. As the train pulled in, I said (in a calm and polite tone of voice) "Have you considered the idea that people might need to get off the train?"
> 
> He turned and snapped back at me "Mind your own business!" and pushed through a crowd of people to get on the train. I took a seat some distance from him, but spotted him glaring at me for the next few stops until I got off.
> 
> Happily, someone else on the train caught my eye (and to be fair he was another middle aged white man in a suit), glanced at the other man and then rolled their eyes at me. British politenss dictates that actually vocalising his agreement would have been a little too much, but it was nice to him to indicate that he was on my side.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Ah - I did wonder.
> 
> Some of my character choices at that age would probably look a bit...questionable...if I looked back at them.




Same here.. since I played alot of bards and we all know how much bards sucked since 2e.

Our characters in that campaign were alright before that adventure.  The assassin wasn't an original party members, though.  His character was let in because the GM (his friend) thought it would be awesome (even though the player who played the saurial paladin said that realistically his character would never work with the assassin, Dalamar, Raistlin or the mage  due to their all becoming evil.)   The saurial player was also a little ticked off how my character repeatedly got screwed over as a result of the DM hating bards.  During the campaign my bard, a spell singer, often had his music instruments destroyed, including magical ones we found/purchased.  As a result he often was unable to use magic for multiple sessions.  Also, his wife/children were not allowed to be rezzed even though a minor npc/underling was allowed to be healed/rezzed.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Just posted this to my LiveJournal:



That worked!? In my experience - at least in Manchester - if you try to pull this off at a bus or even the metrolink, people will run over you - because you're in their way.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> That worked!? In my experience - at least in Manchester - if you try to pull this off at a bus or even the metrolink, people will run over you - because you're in their way.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Well, I was hoping he was going to get trampled, but it was not to be. He looked pretty determined, to be honest.

Still, I hope he remains miserable - stoopid git.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Well, I was hoping he was going to get trampled, but it was not to be. He looked pretty determined, to be honest.



The Londoners are indeed more polite than in the north! I need to visit London again. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> The Londoners are indeed more polite than in the north! I need to visit London again.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Well, if you're down here on a monday night, let me know and you can guest star in the campaign!

We need to develop a roster of ENWorlders that play - like Piratecat's game.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive! Been quiet today.

I'm off for the first night of the show - I'll let you know how it went tomorrow!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh my dear Divines! This can't be serious: Best. Spam. EVAR! | Dork Tower

If there is actually that kind of spam going around, I don't even dare to think who would think it could work. And as I think about it, I am afraid there are at least some people stupid enough to buy into it.

Damn, Oh Humanity!


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord Tirian said:


> Not quite. If he does not know Takei, it's regrettable, a clear fault, but it can pass. If he doesn't know _Sulu_...
> Counsel games!?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Yes, he recognized Sulu.  He wasn't THAT bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hive! 

 <-- Thats the best tired smiley I can find.

Now I just need to wait for the coffee to warm up some brain cells.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oh my dear Divines! This can't be serious: Best. Spam. EVAR! | Dork Tower
> 
> If there is actually that kind of spam going around, I don't even dare to think who would think it could work. And as I think about it, I am afraid there are at least some people stupid enough to buy into it.
> 
> Damn, Oh Humanity!




Almost 2/3s of the US Congress did.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Almost 2/3s of the US Congress did.




Now now, you're giving the monkeys too much credit.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Now now, you're giving the monkeys too much credit.




Wasn't "giving out too much credit" what got the US into this financial problem in the first place?


----------



## The_Warlock

Not directly. It was the fact that certain financiers bundled likely unrepayable loans/speculative futures into securities that were otherwise normally rated quite highly, and everybody trusted everybody, until everything started going south.

"Heyyyy, why is there a growing black hole in my investment portfolio? It must be the Large Hadron Collider!! Damn those scientists!"


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> So... what WOULD it be?




To distract others thru random tangental commentary and thoughts


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Good morning hive!
> 
> <-- Thats the best tired smiley I can find.
> 
> Now I just need to wait for the coffee to warm up some brain cells.




Rev's alive!!!!!!!!!   allo!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Wasn't "giving out too much credit" what got the US into this financial problem in the first place?




Many to their CEOs


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Rev's alive!!!!!!!!!   allo!




Yeah, I'm alive.

How are you today Mega?


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> Not directly. It was the fact that certain financiers bundled likely unrepayable loans/speculative futures into securities that were otherwise normally rated quite highly, and everybody trusted everybody, until everything started going south.
> 
> "Heyyyy, why is there a growing black hole in my investment portfolio? It must be the Large Hadron Collider!! Damn those scientists!"




LOL!

Mirrors Britney Spears and Michael jackson's careers (although Brit is trying to recover)


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Yeah, I'm alive.
> 
> How are you today Mega?




Awesome actually.

Even after paying over 400 in car repairs I'm fine.   Got the day off from the factory to allow the garage to repair the car.


----------



## The_Warlock

Glad to provide amusement through science and sarcasm!


----------



## megamania

.... mixed with politics.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> .... mixed with politics.




Economics to be precise. I didn't touch the P word.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Awesome actually.




Glad to hear. All of us need days like that every once in a while. Mine will be on Saturday. I'll be going to see Eagle Eye with my mom. 

My mom saw the trailers and has gots to see it which is a plus for me because it is a Shia movie. Any movie with Shia in it is worth the benefit of the doubt for me.


----------



## megamania

I wasa invited to a game group today.  they play only 3-4 hours 2-3 times a month but my scheldule works with it.  Home brew.  Core 3.5 only.  No set campaign.  The DM has it set up where people can come and go.

Works for me.   I may do a new Mania or Vander Stormbringer.....


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Glad to hear. All of us need days like that every once in a while. Mine will be on Saturday. I'll be going to see Eagle Eye with my mom.
> 
> My mom saw the trailers and has gots to see it which is a plus for me because it is a Shia movie. Any movie with Shia in it is worth the benefit of the doubt for me.




I remember you saying you were a "dedicated fan".  I picked up Ironman today.  I'll watch it after dinner with the family today.  MUST spot cap's shield....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I wasa invited to a game group today.  they play only 3-4 hours 2-3 times a month but my scheldule works with it.  Home brew.  Core 3.5 only.  No set campaign.  The DM has it set up where people can come and go.
> 
> Works for me.   I may do a new Mania or Vander Stormbringer.....




Awesome. Glad you found a group. 

If only I could be so lucky.


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> Economics to be precise. I didn't touch the P word.




Pretzels?

Papparazzi?

Prince?  (before renaming himself as an alien crop symbol)


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Awesome. Glad you found a group.
> 
> If only I could be so lucky.





Move to Vermont and leave Saturday mornings open


----------



## megamania

Time to get my daughter from soccer practice.

Wife is at an interview for a part-time job.  Not sure what will come of it but we can only hope.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I remember you saying you were a "dedicated fan".  I picked up Ironman today.  I'll watch it after dinner with the family today.  MUST spot cap's shield....




Haven't yet seen Ironman or the new Hulk movie. I fully intend on buying them some time next year though. 

I have some kind of obsession with owning comic-book movie adaptations.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Move to Vermont and leave Saturday mornings open




I'll keep that in mind when I win the lottery.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Haven't yet seen Ironman or the new Hulk movie. I fully intend on buying them some time next year though.
> 
> I have some kind of obsession with owning comic-book movie adaptations.




With the exception of Elektra, Supergirl, Superman III and IV and the 80's Marvel movies they are all good enough for the video library.   Even then....  nah.


Aw well.  Gotta go for now.   Later.


----------



## Dog Moon

MY day, in case anyone wanted to hear, was enjoyable.  Worked for a little while, then celebrated Eid by eating and then worked again for only a short while before leaving to come home.  Now, I just made plans to see a movie on Thursday.  For the moment, I can just relax until this evening when my shows come on TV.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oooooo, Kingdom of the Ghouls adventure.  I am definitely interested in checking this out.  I LOVED the original one in the Dungeon magazine.  

This of course assumes they're related in any way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Haven't yet seen Ironman or the new Hulk movie. I fully intend on buying them some time next year though.
> 
> I have some kind of obsession with owning comic-book movie adaptations.




<SNIP>

*<SNIP>I love owning the "special edition" tin dvd cases.  Right now I'm trying to look for that one Rambo ultimate edition which came with every Rambo movie in a tin case and a digital copy of the last Rambo flick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Oooooo, Kingdom of the Ghouls adventure.




 Huh, where? You got a link?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> With the exception of Elektra, Supergirl, Superman III and IV and the 80's Marvel movies they are all good enough for the video library.   Even then....  nah.
> 
> 
> Aw well.  Gotta go for now.   Later.




Wait... you LIKED Catwoman?!?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> <snipped to remain out of view>
> 
> *Btw. I don't actually do that since I love owning the "special edition" tin dvd cases.  Right now I'm trying to look for that one Rambo ultimate edition which came with every Rambo movie in a tin case and a digital copy of the last Rambo flick.




Regardless, you shouldn't even be advertidsing this. You never know what jerk is going to report you for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait... you LIKED Catwoman?!?!




As did I. I also happen to like Superman III and Elektra. It is OMOO (of my own opinion) that Elektra is a better movie than Daredevil.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Huh, where? You got a link?




KINGDOM OF THE GHOULS!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> As did I. I also happen to like Superman III and Elektra. It is OMOO (of my own opinion) that Elektra is a better movie than Daredevil.




That's it.  With this and the powdered milk, I can never trust Rev's taste in ANYTHING.  :


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> That's it.  With this and the powdered milk, I can never trust Rev's taste in ANYTHING.  :




I said it last night and I'll say it again, I only drink powdered milk when the moo juice is all gone. As for the movies, I said _like_, not _love_.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I said it last night and I'll say it again, I only drink powdered milk when the moo juice is all gone. As for the movies, I said _like_, not _love_.




Hehe.  I'm just teasin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> KINGDOM OF THE GHOULS!




Ah. Many thanks.

The question though, is this; Can you survive the wait to June of '09?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Hehe.  I'm just teasin.




 Okay, good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Regardless, you shouldn't even be advertidsing this. You never know what jerk is going to report you for it.




Snipped it out just in case.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Snipped it out just in case.




Good man.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> As did I. I also happen to like Superman III and Elektra. It is OMOO (of my own opinion) that Elektra is a better movie than Daredevil.




I liked parts of Superman III... but I thought it as weak compared to 1 and 2.

Daredevil was the reason I didn't watch Electra and I thought the whole "Lets make Catwoman into a Basset's superhero" ruined the Catwoman movie (since I like her being a highly trained human and not a  to super-human).    Then again, maybe its just that I liked the whole Michelle Pfifer's crazed catwoman from Batman 2.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I sure hope Galeros is okay. It usually doesn't take him more than 3 pages into a new hive to devour all the food.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I liked parts of Superman III... but I thought it as weak compared to 1 and 2.
> 
> Daredevil was the reason I didn't watch Electra and I thought the whole "Lets make Catwoman into a Basset's superhero" ruined the Catwoman movie (since I like her being a highly trained human and not a  to super-human).    Then again, maybe its just that I liked the whole Michelle Pfifer's crazed catwoman from Batman 2.




Admittedly, the first two Superman movies are pure awesome. The third one is good as it is part comedy; bringing Richard Pryor into the mix was excellent, even if the movie itself wasn't. When I'm in the mood for a Superman movie but can't stomach the seriousness of the firrst two, the third is the one I watch.

I think the appeal of the Catwoman movie for me is the fact that the seriousness of her role in Batman Returns wasn't amped up to full power.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait... you LIKED Catwoman?!?!




That was so bad that I didn't think it qualified as a movie....   hero or otherwise......


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> As did I. I also happen to like Superman III and Elektra. It is OMOO (of my own opinion) that Elektra is a better movie than Daredevil.




Superman III didn't do anything for me.  (sorry)

Elektra just wasn't.... anything like what I expected or like the charcter and the villians she faces.  However, it did give me a good feel for the psionic living tattoo magic items


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> That's it.  With this and the powdered milk, I can never trust Rev's taste in ANYTHING.  :




Supes and Elektra I can deal with but Catwoman.....?  Even my kids didn't care for and they like watching Yugiyo and Pokemon sometimes still.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Superman III didn't do anything for me.  (sorry)
> 
> Elektra just wasn't.... anything like what I expected or like the charcter and the villians she faces.  However, it did give me a good feel for the psionic living tattoo magic items



I'm not a huge comic reader; the last one I read was The Death of Superman. So really, comics can't spoil comic-book movie adaptations for me.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Snipped it out just in case.




Missed it but I guess that is just as well..... right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Superman III didn't do anything for me.  (sorry)
> 
> Elektra just wasn't.... anything like what I expected or like the charcter and the villians she faces.  However, it did give me a good feel for the psionic living tattoo magic items




Hey, to each his own. No problem, we are all entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> I'm not a huge comic reader; the last one I read was The Death of Superman. So really, comics can't spoil comic-book movie adaptations for me.




Actually the last comic I bought was the Dark Empire II trade paperback (I believe March of last year). I couldn't get past page 5. The style of panning frames has changed way too much for me to be able to wrap my head around it anymore.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I sure hope Galeros is okay. It usually doesn't take him more than 3 pages into a new hive to devour all the food.




Someone exlaxed the Hive brownies......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Missed it but I guess that is just as well..... right?




Check your email.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Missed it but I guess that is just as well..... right?




Let's just say I perverted an old saying  in a felonious way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Someone exlaxed the Hive brownies......




 That was the last hive. And IIRC it was you that did that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Let's just say I perverted the old saying <snip> in a felonious way.



I sent him an email. You might want to snip that too 'fore it gets reported. You never know.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I'm not a huge comic reader; the last one I read was The Death of Superman. So really, comics can't spoil comic-book movie adaptations for me.




Only in the case of Elektra did it ruin it for me.  daredevil was good but what they did was try to do the comic but sometimes images from the comicbooks don't translate well.  Daredevil was one of these.  I still liked it but I recognize what it was attempting to do.


I would have loved to see a redo of Superman II with todays CGI it would surpass Matrix III for combat scenes


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I'm not a huge comic reader; the last one I read was The Death of Superman. So really, comics can't spoil comic-book movie adaptations for me.




The Death of Superman event was what killed off my love of DC...  Just the whole drawn out which one of these Supermen is superman element of the Reign of Supermen and having it turn out that Superman was the real superman because he "got better" from death just ticked me off.  I mean if you're going to kill off a character at least do the Marvel thing and either have them stay dead a year and not just for three months* or replace them with an alternate clone for the next three years before you do the reveal..



*At least the Captain America is still dead even after being replaced by Bucky and having the Captain America Skrull and a brainwashed Captain America clone appear one year after.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I would have loved to see a redo of Superman II with todays CGI it would surpass Matrix III for combat scenes





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKDFop0aqYQ]YouTube - Rise Before Zod, Kneel Before Zod[/ame]

That scene would  rock if done matrix style!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> That was the last hive. And IIRC it was you that did that.




I pled the 5th last time and I plead the 5th for this time.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> YouTube - Rise Before Zod, Kneel Before Zod
> 
> That scene would  rock if done matrix style!




Superman II, The Richard Donner Cut might be remastered. I'm not sure though, as I do not yet own it.


----------



## megamania

ohhhhh.....


Going through last weeks mail and found something good and something not so good...

Wife spent 400+ dollars on the credit card I am trying to clear for X-mas.... 


Carnage on the Mts scheldule is here!   Vermont's premeire DnD con.

Curious,,,,,,,


----------



## megamania

Since we seem to be on the subject of comicbook movies....

What characters need to be done still?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Who ex-laxed the HIVE brownie?

Was it..... 
Reveillle...... Blackrat...... Dog Moon..... Relique du Madde.....  Megamania....... Tallarn....  Lord Tirian..... The Warlock.....  Mustrum Ridcully.... Wycen... or the Mysterious shadowy person who hasn't posted yet but has been reading this thread. 

The answer is comming up in the next post!


----------



## megamania

Captain America is coming

Thor is coming

Wolverine is coming

Ant-man is coming

Avengers is coming

Iron Man II and Punisher sequels are coming

Batman III(?) is being scripted

Green Lantern is coming

JLA is being attempted to be done

Wonder Woman is being attempted to be done

Bas Ass is being filmed as we speak

Watchmen is finishing up

Del Toro wants to do Hellboy III

Magneto is on/off currently




Hulk II / III is uncertain

Fantastic Four III is almost offically not to be done


so what remains......?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Who ex-laxed the HIVE brownie?
> 
> Was it.....
> Reveillle...... Blackrat...... Dog Moon..... Relique du Madde.....  Megamania....... Tallarn....  Lord Tirian..... The Warlock.....  Mustrum Ridcully.... Wycen... or the Mysterious shadowy person who hasn't posted yet but has been reading this thread.
> 
> The answer is comming up in the next post!






megamania said:


> Captain America is coming
> 
> Thor is coming
> 
> Wolverine is coming
> 
> Ant-man is coming
> 
> Avengers is coming
> 
> Iron Man II and Punisher sequels are coming
> 
> Batman III(?) is being scripted
> 
> Green Lantern is coming
> 
> JLA is being attempted to be done
> 
> Wonder Woman is being attempted to be done
> 
> Bas Ass is being filmed as we speak
> 
> Watchmen is finishing up
> 
> Del Toro wants to do Hellboy III
> 
> Magneto is on/off currently
> 
> Hulk II / III is uncertain
> 
> Fantastic Four III is almost offically not to be done
> 
> so what remains......?



AH-HA! So I was right!


----------



## megamania

If any of those people did it I'm not stopping them.

"So... Mr. Logan, you are an Art teacher?"  
"YUP."
"And as a teacher was it appropiate to .... treat a brownie with exlax?"
"Kid had it coming.  Got a problem with that?" Snikt

"No!  no no no....  it was that dweep Parker wasn't it!  You would never do that!"

Or worse-

"So.... Mister Banner....  did you exlax the.... what is that annoying beeping sound?!?"

"Get....Out....Now......RAAARRRRGH!  NOW PUNY MANIAMAN!"

Suddenly I have no need for exlax....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I wouldn't mind seeing an actual Bluntman & Chronic movie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> If any of those people did it I'm not stopping them.
> 
> "So... Mr. Logan, you are an Art teacher?"
> "YUP."
> "And as a teacher was it appropiate to .... treat a brownie with exlax?"
> "Kid had it coming.  Got a problem with that?" Snikt
> 
> "No!  no no no....  it was that dweep Parker wasn't it!  You would never do that!"
> 
> Or worse-
> 
> "So.... Mister Banner....  did you exlax the.... what is that annoying beeping sound?!?"
> 
> "Get....Out....Now......RAAARRRRGH!  NOW PUNY MANIAMAN!"
> 
> Suddenly I have no need for exlax....



Its all in jest.


----------



## Relique du Madde

There's also an Fathom movie that is reportedly being pitched with Megan Fox as Fathom.

You forgot Spirit and reportedly Sin City II.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> There's also an Fathom movie that is reportedly being pitched with Megan Fox as Fathom.
> 
> You forgot Spirit and reportedly Sin City II.




And I believe Sin City III is in the works too. I believe Rachel Weisz is going to be in 2 & 3.


----------



## megamania

Carnage's theme this year....   Rock & Role

Heroclix battle of any character seen in a movie.....


oooohhhhh.....   Haloclix vs Predators and Alien Heroclix.....   curious.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing an actual Bluntman & Chronic movie.




Kevin Smith wants to do one


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Carnage's theme this year....   Rock & Role
> 
> Heroclix battle of any character seen in a movie.....
> 
> 
> oooohhhhh.....   Haloclix vs Predators and Alien Heroclix.....   curious.




Don't forget to throw in the $90  1 1/2 foot tall Cthulhu horror-click (if I had the $$ and played hero-clicks I would so buy that).


----------



## megamania

Buffy meets KISS at a rock show gone bad?!?   That game sounds different...

blood, tongues and elevator shoes.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Kevin Smith wants to do one




Awesome. Maybe Mark Hamil will reprise his role as Cockknocker.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> blood, tongues and elevator shoes.....



ROFL.....oh god.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> There's also an Fathom movie that is reportedly being pitched with Megan Fox as Fathom.
> 
> You forgot Spirit and reportedly Sin City II.




I read that this past weekend along with Eva Longer...  the one that married the basketball player....  was seen leaving Marvel Studios with a handful of Marvel Comics.  Suggestions of her playing Wasp was reported.

Spirit I did forget and Sin City has been in production since....... forever it seems.

Other rumors include She-Hulk, Flash, Teen Titans, Dr. Strange and Frank Miller's first epic- Ronin.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Other rumors include She-Hulk, Flash, Teen Titans, Dr. Strange and Frank Miller's first epic- Ronin.




She-hulk....  yum.  I wonder if they will make her she-hulk form be fully CG or makeup and if they go the CG I'm wondering if they will make her look sleek and sexy (aka swim suit model) or toned and a little athletic or like a female fitness/figure body builder.


----------



## megamania

More of John Byrne's She-hulk so sexy

Marvel was trying for the actress from Ghostrider.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Marvel was trying for the actress from Ghostrider.




Which one; Eva Mendes or Raquel Alessi?


----------



## megamania

Eva...yum!


Time to go.  Kids finished their homework so now we can watch Ironman.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> *<SNIP>I love owning the "special edition" tin dvd cases.  Right now I'm trying to look for that one Rambo ultimate edition which came with every Rambo movie in a tin case and a digital copy of the last Rambo flick.




Inquiring minds want to know.



I can't believe I read all 6 pages. I must be bored.
ENW is blocked at work now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yarrrr....


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yarrrr....




Was it an XXXtra special movie?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.



Check your email.



Aeson said:


> ENW is blocked at work now.



Well that blows.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Was it an XXXtra special movie?




A play on words.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Check your email.



Thanks


Reveille said:


> Well that blows.




My emails are blocked also. I was told at orientation that I would be allowed to use the internet to check email. Someone f*ed it up for us I just hope it wasn't me somehow.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> A play on words.




It all makes sense now.


----------



## Demongirl

*eats all the food in the hive*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros has an alt now?!?!?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Galeros has an alt now?!?!?!




Seems that way.


----------



## Demongirl

The hive shall feel the wrath of my infernal power!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> The hive shall feel the wrath of my infernal power!




 If you insist.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> If you insist.




I do!

*BOOM!*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I certainly got quiet all of a sudden.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> I certainly got quiet all of a sudden.



We're all terrified at the prospect of the succubus-Galeros.  The mind boggles.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> We're all terrified at the prospect of the succubus-Galeros.  The mind boggles.




It is a bit crrepy.

Anyway, how are you tonight hafrog?


----------



## megamania

I can't get Iron Man out of my head now.   Certain songs once I hear I repeat it over and over in my head.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> The hive shall feel the wrath of my infernal power!




But what about the children!??!?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I can't get Iron Man out of my head now.   Certain songs once I hear I repeat it over and over in my head.





Mwhahahaha

[Jedi mind trick]

You will play Black Sabbath during your campaigns next adventure.


[/Jedi Mind trick]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm back! 

Just got down watching a documentary about Qin; the real Chinese Dragon Emperor.


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> I do!
> 
> *BOOM!*




Mine's bigger!



*Presses the little red buttons*

*KABOOM!*


----------



## Blackrat

You guys have certainly been having a busy night in the Hive .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> You guys have certainly been having a busy night in the Hive .




Night for you, day for us. 

So how is your October so far?


----------



## Blackrat

Good, good. Tired. Played too much Oblivion last evening and got to bed way too late. And even after that the woman kept me awake for an hour more. Not that I complain about that.

Nothing a few cups of coffee won't fix. Only 30 days for Fallout 3!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Only 30 days for Fallout 3!



35 Days 'til Batman: The Complete Animated Series. 

Thats what I'm blowing my wad of cash on this month. $70 for me at amazon. Well, that and Labyrinth Anniversary Edition for quality control.

The rest goes towards my Christmas Cash Fund.


----------



## Blackrat

_Labyrinth Anniversary Edition_

Now what's this? An extra special edition for that favourite movie of mine? Is there any extra goodies in it?

EDIT: This one you mean: http://www.discshop.fi/shop/img/omslag/front_large/7/59397.jpg


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> EDIT: This one you mean: http://www.discshop.fi/shop/img/omslag/front_large/7/59397.jpg




Yeah, that one. I'm aware that it is the 1999 disc set repackaged, but I don't care; it's the one that I want.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Yeah, that one. I'm aware that it is the 1999 disc set repackaged, but I don't care; it's the one that I want.




Do you know what extras it contain? All my retailer's site says is that it's 2 discs but doesn't give any details. If there's some real goodies there, I might get it too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Strange how Labyrinth always manages to be mentioned in a HIVE thread somewhere.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Strange how Labyrinth always manages to be mentioned in a HIVE thread somewhere.




Well it's just a very very good movie . I mean totally, awesomely, extra good. It's like the greatest movie of all times and yet somehow, it escaped the notice of larger public. Which is a shame. It only has one weak part, which lasts for about 5-10 minutes. Other than that, it is unbeatable.

Did I already mention I like it


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Do you know what extras it contain? All my retailer's site says is that it's 2 discs but doesn't give any details. If there's some real goodies there, I might get it too.




Not sure. I looked over the Amazon product page but couldn't find any mentions. I'll let you know when I get my hands on the set.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well it's just a very very good movie . I mean totally, awesomely, extra good. It's like the greatest movie of all times and yet somehow, it escaped the notice of larger public. Which is a shame. It only has one weak part, which lasts for about 5-10 minutes. Other than that, it is unbeatable.
> 
> Did I already mention I like it




Labyrinth is somewhere on my Top 25 favorite movies of all time, that and The Dark Crystal too.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> NOt sure. I looked over the Amazon product page but couldn't find any mentions. I'll let you know when I get my hands on the set.




Please please please do... It will most certainly affect wether or not I'll go for it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm not sure where I would rank it since my top what-ever movies tend to change all the time depending on the season and year.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Please please please do... It will most certainly affect wether or not I'll go for it.




Hey, no problem. I do what I can to help out my fellow hivers..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Please please please do... It will most certainly affect wether or not I'll go for it.




Hmmm..... is that your superpower?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just placed the order for it Blackrat. I should have the DVD by Saturday evening barring no hiccups with the billing process.

EDIT: Blast It! I don't know what the deal is mbut for some reason Amazon is having difficulty with my sisters debit card! Argh! 

Hopefully providing her full address will resolve this issue. Otherwise I'll be SOL with Amazon.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Just placed the order for it Blackrat. I should have the DVD by Saturday evening bariing no hiccups with the billing process.




Heh. I took a look at my retailer's site and it said they are currently out of stock. If I'd order now, it would "possibly" arrive in two months.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm a goblin shaman!

*waves hands around and jumps on one foot*

Booga booga booga!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> I'm a goblin shaman!
> 
> *waves hands around and jumps on one foot*
> 
> Booga booga booga!




Whatever you're taking  - either stop it or share.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'm a goblin shaman!
> 
> *waves hands around and jumps on one foot*
> 
> Booga booga booga!




I'm Batman.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Whatever you're taking  - either stop it or share.




Just coffee. Fifth cup on the row . Do help yourself. I think I've had enough already. Not tired anymore though. Hyperactive. Bummer I have to be at work. At this state I think I could get something accomplished at home too.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm Batman.




Holy Handgrenade Batman! Be careful where you throw those!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

> I'm Batman.



I am the Arch Chancellor of the Unseen University, and I will not stand for these ridiculous impersonations!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I'm a goblin shaman!




No you're not. You're a hobgoblin soldier.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am the Arch Chancellor of the Unseen University, and I will not stand for these ridiculous impersonations!




Go take a bath or something. I believe you just reopened the bathroom designed by Bloody Stupid Johnson anyways . I heard the Old Faithfull apparatus is quite interesting...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm Batman.




I'm Hemp Knight.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> No you're not. You're a hobgoblin soldier.




Ah, so I am. Hmm, better stop waving around then...

Somebody hand me a sword and take this stupid old staff away!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Go take a bath or something. I believe you just reopened the bathroom designed by Bloody Stupid Johnson anyways . I heard the Old Faithfull apparatus is quite interesting...




And we still have yet to wait for the Three Seashells.


----------



## Relique du Madde

....


I'm still Batman.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> And we still have yet to wait for the Three Seashells.




He doesn't know how to use the three seashells!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, so I am. Hmm, better stop waving around then...
> 
> Somebody hand me a sword and take this stupid old staff away!




Reveille the Knight bows to the wise and fearless leader Blackrat handing him his sword. "Master, if you'd like I can make use of that splendid staff of yours, I'm to start training in the monkish ways soon."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> He doesn't know how to use the three seashells!




ROFL!!!


----------



## Blackrat

-The exchange of bodily fluids, do you know what that leads to?
-Yeah, I do! Kids, smoking, a desire to raid the fridge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ....
> 
> 
> I'm still Batman.




No one said you weren't.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> -The exchange of bodily fluids, do you know what that leads to?
> -Yeah, I do! Kids, smoking, a desire to raid the fridge.




God I love Demolition Man.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Reveille the Knight bows to the wise and fearless leader Blackrat handing him his sword. "Master, if you'd like I can make use of that splendid staff of yours, I'm to start training in the monkish ways soon."




Be carefull with it. The other end conjures applepies and the other fireballs. But Idon't know which does which


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> God I love Demolition Man.



Haven't seen it for a while, but yeah, there's just something very right in the Stallone's scifi flicks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Be carefull with it. The other end conjures applepies and the other fireballs. But Idon't know which does which




Yes master. 

Thats quite the useful ability. I'll keep it in mindfor when I get hungry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Haven't seen it for a while, but yeah, there's just something very right in the Stallone's scifi flicks.




I almost watched it yesterday. Ended up wtching Jumper instead.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I almost watched it yesterday. Ended up wtching Jumper instead.




So how is it? I haven't bothered. The trailers didn't tingle my scifi nerves enough to make me interested.


----------



## Blackrat

I think it's time for a cigarette. Be back in five....

Maybe ten minutes.

*dashes off to the distance*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So how is it? I haven't bothered. The trailers didn't tingle my scifi nerves enough to make me interested.




Well if you are a fan of teleportation give it a try. If, however, you have read the book and it has left a mark in your mind about how the movie should be, then don't bother; it'll only piss you off.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I almost watched it yesterday. Ended up wtching Jumper instead.





Almost doing something is not the same as actually doing something.    Not watching Demolitionman makes Rob Schnider cry.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> If, however, you have read the book and it has left a mark in your mind about how the movie should be, then don't bother; it'll only piss you off.




Isn't that a given for most movies based on a novel?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Almost doing something is not the same as actually doing something.    Not watching Demolition Man makes Rob Schnider cry.



I don't give a hoot about Rob.

It did come down to those two movies out of my vast collection though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Isn't that a given for most movies based on a novel?




I wouldn't know. I don't read a lot of books that get the cinema screen adaptation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I think it's time for a cigarette. Be back in five....
> 
> Maybe ten minutes.
> 
> *dashes off to the distance*




Jebus, you smoke too!
Marty, you're beginning to sound just like my mother. 


Damn dude, I din't know you smoked. I hope you don't light up too often. Its nice seeing you around. I wouldn't want to lose you to cancer.


----------



## Blackrat

Guys, guys guys. I just had the most awesomest idea ever!

See, I can hype well in this state of mind.

Would you be interested in a humor-filled 4e pbp? I give exlusive to my fellow Hivers now. KotS with the kind of twisted humor you know I'm full of? Doesn't matter if you already played it. This time emphasis on humorous RP.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Jebus, you smoke too!
> Marty, you're beginning to sound just like my mother.
> 
> 
> Damn dude, I din't know you smoked. I hope you don't light up too often. Its nice seeing you around. I wouldn't want to lose you to cancer.




Yes you did. You just forgot. We talked about it in the Huge Hive sometimes. You also told that you had given up smoking...
http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...ead-long-live-hive-mind-1171.html#post4010883

And I've cut back even from that time. Now I'm down to two cig's a day. Compared to my almost two packs a day during the army, I think that's pretty good cutdown


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I don't give a hoot about Rob.




You are a very wise man indeed. Lol.  Seriously... what grandma inappropriate activity did he have to do to even make that movie's final cut?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Yes you did. You just forgot. We talked about it in the Huge Hive sometimes. You also told that you had given up smoking...
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...ead-long-live-hive-mind-1171.html#post4010883
> 
> And I've cut back even from that time. Now I'm down to two cig's a day. Compared to my two packs a day during the army, I think that's pretty good cutdown



A remarkable improvement. How hard can the last two be now?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yes you did. You just forgot. We talked about it in the Huge Hive sometimes. You also told that you had given up smoking...
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...ead-long-live-hive-mind-1171.html#post4010883



Oh; so I did lay an egg. 



Blackrat said:


> Would you be interested in a humor-filled 4e pbp? I give exlusive to my fellow Hivers now. KotS with the kind of twisted humor you know I'm full of? Doesn't matter if you already played it. This time emphasis on humorous RP.



If I had a 4E PHB Id be crazy about it like a dog in a hubcap factory.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Oh; so I did lay an egg.
> 
> 
> If I had a 4E PHB Id be crazy about it like a dog in a hubcap factory.




You don't necessarily need it. I can create you a character and explain how to use your powers if you just provide a consept what you'd like to play.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> You don't necessarily need it. I can create you a character and explain how to use your powers if you just provide a consept what you'd like to play.




That'd work.

Let's see....Elf warlock or sorcerer? 

Warlock, definetley warlock; star pact. Int, Wis and Dex being her defining attributes. Unless Cha is important. In that case, Cha, Dex and Wis w/Avg Int (don't want a penalty).

Anything else about the process I need to make choices about?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Would you be interested in a humor-filled 4e pbp? I give exlusive to my fellow Hivers now. KotS with the kind of twisted humor you know I'm full of? Doesn't matter if you already played it. This time emphasis on humorous RP.






> You don't necessarily need it. I can create you a character and explain how to use your powers if you just provide a consept what you'd like to play.




I'd have to read through my 4e phb considering that I've forgotten about most of 4e since I first read the book.  Course, there is an issue with my humor usually being somewhat spontaneous and not intended.  I'm not sure I could keep it up long without it being trite and corny.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> That'd work.
> 
> Let's see....Elf warlock or sorcerer?
> 
> Warlock, definetley warlock; star pact. Int, Wis and Dex being her defining attributes. Unless Cha is important. In that case, Cha, Dex and Wis w/Avg Int (don't want a penalty).
> 
> Anything else about the process I need to make choices about?




Not yet. I'll ask about the more defining choices later, if the other jump in.

Relique? Froggy? Doggy? Others?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I'd have to read through my 4e phb considering that I've forgotten about most of 4e since I first read the book.  Course, there is an issue with my humor usually being somewhat spontaneous and not intended.  I'm not sure I could keep it up long without it being trite and corny.




Don't worry. I'm corny too. Or not, I don't really like corn afterall. Unless ofcourse it's cornflakes, which are good with milk and strawberry jam.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Don't worry. I'm corny too.




[Best Al Bundy Impression]
So Jefferson, where do you get this porn, er, corn?
[/Best Al Bundy Impression]

I gotta be getting to sleep. I need to wake up in 7 hours so I can help my mom with the grocery shopping. Later folks.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Guys, guys guys. I just had the most awesomest idea ever!
> 
> See, I can hype well in this state of mind.
> 
> Would you be interested in a humor-filled 4e pbp? I give exlusive to my fellow Hivers now. KotS with the kind of twisted humor you know I'm full of? Doesn't matter if you already played it. This time emphasis on humorous RP.




You know what - go for it. Sign me up! I'm sure I can find something nice and silly to play.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Don't worry. I'm corny too. Or not, I don't really like corn afterall. Unless ofcourse it's cornflakes, which are good with milk and strawberry jam.




Ahem.

I'll see if I can stat up a Dragonborn Paladin - how about I play him as totally humourless? The straight man of the piece, as it were.

"I appear to have been hit with a custard pie. Kord does not approve."


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Ahem.
> 
> I'll see if I can stat up a Dragonborn Paladin - how about I play him as totally humourless? The straight man of the piece, as it were.
> 
> "I appear to have been hit with a custard pie. Kord does not approve."




Exactly the sort of British humor I'd appreciate from you


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm, if Relique's answer was a concealed yes and one or two more joins up I could pull this up.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Exactly the sort of British humor I'd appreciate from you




I'm not exactly clear what you mean by British humour, but I'll be happy to play.

Obviously, I know KotS pretty well - so I'm happy to play along with the humour, whatever it might be.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I'm not exactly clear what you mean by British humour, but I'll be happy to play.



Me neither. But you're a brit so your humor must be british...



> Obviously, I know KotS pretty well - so I'm happy to play along with the humour, whatever it might be.



Propably something very cliched as well as unimaginative. Don't be surpiced if you'll be assaulted by a gazebo for example .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hmm, if Relique's answer was a concealed yes and one or two more joins up I could pull this up.




Let me check what my magic 8 ball saids...

*Shakes the magic 8 ball*

It said's, "*Snikt*."  I'm not sure what that is supposed to mean; but hey, it's entitled to it's own opinion. 


Anyways... let me consult the 4e check list..

Dragonborn..................CHECK
Elfish looking thing.......CHECK
Paladin.........................CHECK
Defender......................CHECK
Warlock........................CHECK
Striker..........................Check
British Humor...............CHECK

Hmm... I guess I'll be the Rogue to fill out the second striker slot..  Not sure if I'd want to be human or Tiefling.  Tiefling Ranger so that I could be an ultimate outsider!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Propably something very cliched as well as unimaginative. Don't be surpiced if you'll be assaulted by a gazebo for example .




"A gazebo! Stand back all, I shall deal with this!"

*breathes fire*

"It has been fireproofed! Quick, bring a large axe!"

There is a character in the show I'm in called Miles Gloriousus, and he is a Large Ham (see Large Ham - Television Tropes & Idioms for explanation). I intend to play my Paladin in this way. Imagine that Brian Blessed BRIAN BLESSED - Television Tropes & Idioms is playing the part, dressed in a slightly ludicrous Dragonborn costume.


----------



## Ginnel

Ohhh I'd be interested your game blackrat, but because I don't want to slow the game down how often is a contribution expected and is it at any particular time of the day?

also what classes would yee be missing


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Ohhh I'd be interested your game blackrat, but because I don't want to slow the game down how often is a contribution expected and is it at any particular time of the day?
> 
> also what classes would yee be missing




Eh, let's say a few times a week so that I too can keep up the pace . Usually posting from work in ENW means that I don't usually have access to the books when I'm around.

Don't know yet about roles. I'll start an OOC thread for this so we can get more clear view.


----------



## Blackrat

Lets derail this line of disgussion to here then: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/242134-thhkots-ooc.html


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Let's see....Elf warlock or sorcerer?




Are you elvish? You look a bit elvish...

I'm not even going to suggest spot the reference. Tallarn and Mustrum must know that immediatily.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Lets derail this line of disgussion to here then: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/242134-thhkots-ooc.html




Okies done and done


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Hmm, if Relique's answer was a concealed yes and one or two more joins up I could pull this up.




No 4e for me.  Sorry


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Are you elvish? You look a bit elvish...
> 
> .




To look Elvis one needs white leather with tassles and sequins.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> No 4e for me.  Sorry




Aww. So you're not jumping on the bandwagon then? 

Yeah, I knew there are some Hiver's who haven't signed on and propably wont. The only reason I went with 4e this time is that I really want to run the KotS since my tablegroup broke up and we only got to the first few encounters. But after this is done, I might do the same approach to "Sunless Citadel" too. So that'll be 3.5 and you can join too .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'm hoping that in short order I might be getting some pictures through of me in costume - once I do I promise to put them up here.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Aww. So you're not jumping on the bandwagon then?
> 
> Yeah, I knew there are some Hiver's who haven't signed on and propably wont. The only reason I went with 4e this time is that I really want to run the KotS since my tablegroup broke up and we only got to the first few encounters. But after this is done, I might do the same approach to "Sunless Citadel" too. So that'll be 3.5 and you can join too .




Well, let's play out KotS and then go on from there...

...but enough about our game online. What other news do people have right now?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> ...but enough about our game online. What other news do people have right now?



Heroes this evening! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Well, let's play out KotS and then go on from there...
> 
> ...but enough about our game online. What other news do people have right now?




I just received keys to my new flat. 

I can't wait to see it completed with my furniture.

Only bad thing: I asked the "Telecomedians"* to transfer my telephone and internet to the new flat for 2nd October. The friendly guy at the telephone said that the confirmation should arrive in 4-6 business days. Which happened approximately 9-13 business days ago. I already dread the possibility that I will be *4 Weeks* without Internet access at home, as this are the typical horror reports regarding the Telekomedians service speed! How am I to survive that, eh? I might as well jump behind a train!


*) Boring and humourless enlightening explanation for this nick name: 
The biggest provider of telecommunication in Germany is the "Deutsche Telekom" or short Telekom (and even shorter T-Com). "Kom" is also the start of the word Komiker (comedian), which is why I sometimes call them Telekomiker...


----------



## hafrogman

Tallarn said:


> I'm hoping that in short order I might be getting some pictures through of me in costume - once I do I promise to put them up here.



Excellent. . . 

You never planned to run for public office, did you?    Good, just checking.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Not yet. I'll ask about the more defining choices later, if the other jump in.
> 
> Relique? Froggy? Doggy? Others?



Me! Me! Me! 

Though I don't know whether I'm funny or not. 


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Only bad thing: I asked the "Telecomedians"* to transfer my telephone and internet to the new flat for 2nd October. The friendly guy at the telephone said that the confirmation should arrive in 4-6 business days. Which happened approximately 9-13 business days ago. I already dread the possibility that I will be *4 Weeks* without Internet access at home, as this are the typical horror reports regarding the Telekomedians service speed! How am I to survive that, eh? I might as well jump behind a train!



Get 1&1. 

That's not that much of a joke. Our beloved Telekom is useless. My parents have the worst DSL connection ever since they switched to T-DSL (mainly because it was cheaper since we already had a T-ISDN contract). And they're not able to fix it. Instead, they phone us trying to sell my parents... *drumroll* a _T-DSL contract_. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Lord Tirian said:


> Heroes this evening!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Heroes is Monday with reruns on Sat I thought?!?


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> Heroes is Monday with reruns on Sat I thought?!?



Please look at my location in my postbit. Thank you very much.



Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Aye.

After I hit Submit I thought of it.  My bad.  I won't tell you what happened then.


----------



## megamania

arrrrgh!

Just saw the time.  Gotta go and begin the work is my life scheldule.  My next "down time" won't be until....   sometime next week.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Me! Me! Me!
> 
> Though I don't know whether I'm funny or not.
> Get 1&1.



Unless they have their own cables, they will be no faster then our beloved Telecomedians, since they are dependent on them.

Grrrr. Hulk no like idea of not having internet. Hulk smash Telekom! Grrowaarr!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Unless they have their own cables, they will be no faster then our beloved Telecomedians, since they are dependent on them.



Surprisingly, at least for us, they were faster when we got DSL first (with 1&1), when we switched to Telekom, it actually took longer to re-enable the line. Not to mention getting the access data. 

Sometimes, I think, they just screw with us because they're all frustrated spies or something like that. 

Also: Argh! BBC has no right to play Heroes on iPlayer, meaning I actually have to watch it on time. Meh.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Photos!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Photos!




Why the sad face in the first picture?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Why the sad face in the first picture?




Not a sad face - just not smiling. *shrug*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Not a sad face - just not smiling. *shrug*




Your left eye looks funny (in a sad way), probably thanks to the flash?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Wow. Talk about theatrical props . I don't believe even bof-weapons look as unrealistic as those spears 

But cool outfit nonetheless. Cheers


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Not yet. I'll ask about the more defining choices later, if the other jump in.
> 
> Relique? Froggy? Doggy? Others?




Yo, still got room for the Doggy?


----------



## megamania

Must be almost a full moon.   Store was full of loonies today.   Made the day go fast however.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Must be almost a full moon.   Store was full of loonies today.   Made the day go fast however.




Yeah, my office is full of loonies today too.


*I've been the only one here all day...*


----------



## megamania

.....:-s


----------



## Mycanid

Drive-by fungal inspection!


----------



## megamania

siiiigh.... it seems like I just only got here.   Time to already.   Seeya Dog, lurkers and Hive members....


----------



## Dog Moon

Check ya later.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mycanid said:


> Drive-by fungal inspection!



Sounds... unhygienic.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Your left eye looks funny (in a sad way), probably thanks to the flash?




YIKES!  That's not good....


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive*

Anyways, yeesh guys.  I leave for not even a day and yall go beserk!

Oh, and look at this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P_BvrtuxAI]Ronald McDonald![/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros...

Thanks to you, now I can't sleep...*



*Yes I realize it's the Noon here in California and I woke up within the last two hours, but I know that video will haunt me as I saleep tonight.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Galeros...
> 
> Thanks to you, now I can't sleep...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes I realize it's the Noon here in California and I woke up within the last two hours, but I know that video will haunt me as I saleep tonight.




Then my work here is done.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive*
> 
> Anyways, yeesh guys.  I leave for not even a day and yall go beserk!
> 
> Oh, and look at this.
> 
> Ronald McDonald!




Holy freaking crap.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> *eats all the food in the hive*






Demongirl said:


> The hive shall feel the wrath of my infernal power!






Demongirl said:


> I do!
> 
> *BOOM!*




I like it. Can I keep it? I'll feed it and take it for walks. I promise.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Then my work here is done.




No, you just got started.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> I like it. Can I keep it? I'll feed it and take it for walks. I promise.



Well, you should about it... if it's the 3E incarnation, it drains levels. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Well, you should about it... if it's the 3E incarnation, it drains levels.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I think I can be ok with that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh my...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh my...




And you weren't thinking it?


----------



## Relique du Madde

About having a level draining demonic girl love slave?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> About having a level draining demonic girl love slave?




I'm a 0 level commoner anyway. How low can I go?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'm a 0 level commoner anyway. How low can I go?




Not sure.  Is it possible to have negative levels?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Not sure.  Is it possible to have negative levels?




Not really. You only take negatives on rolls.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm.... I don't think having negatives to your fortitude/endurance save/check is a good thing when you have a demonic lover.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm.... I don't think having negatives to your fortitude/endurance save/check is a good thing when you have a demonic lover.




I have a high Con. I recover quickly.


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Mine's bigger!
> 
> 
> 
> *Presses the little red buttons*
> 
> *KABOOM!*




There was an earth shattering ka-boom.


----------



## Demongirl

Demongirl said:


> *eats all the food in the hive*






Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive*




I beat you to it.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> I like it. Can I keep it? I'll feed it and take it for walks. I promise.




N. O. 

NO, you may not keep it!


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> About having a level draining demonic girl love slave?




GRRRR, rrrr......GRRrrrr. 

I am *no one's* slave!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm....  Either Galeros has MPD or the HIVE has a new mystery on it's hands....


*Who is Demongirl?  Is it....*
[insert="long list of likely and unlikely suspects"]
[/insert]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> GRRRR, rrrr......GRRrrrr.
> 
> I am *no one's* slave!




But are you a slave to yourself or your own desire?  Inquiring minds wants to know.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm....  Either Galeros has MPD or the HIVE has a new mystery on it's hands....
> 
> 
> *Who is Demongirl?  Is it....*
> [insert="long list of likely and unlikely suspects"]
> [/insert]




I'm everywhere, I'm no one. I am everything coexisting on the same temporal level as you pathetic beings called humans.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> I'm everywhere, I'm no one. I am everything coexisting on the same temporal level as you pathetic beings called humans.



But are you  H.A.P.P.Y?


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> But are you  H.A.P.P.Y?




I am ascended, seeing everything all at onece, able to shape the universe to my whims. You bet your blue bunnies I'm happy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> I am ascended, seeing everything all at onece, able to shape the universe to my whims. You bet your blue bunnies I'm happy.



If that is the case then you could tell me why every time I step into the Matrix I end up getting a ERROR 404.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> If that is the case then you could tell me why every time I step into the Matrix I end up getting a ERROR 404.




Please run diagnostics on your input device and neural interface program.


----------



## Dog Moon

Demongirl said:


> I am ascended, seeing everything all at onece, able to shape the universe to my whims. You bet your blue bunnies I'm happy.




What if we don't HAVE any blue bunnies?  What if we only have yellow ones?


----------



## Demongirl

Dog Moon said:


> What if we don't HAVE any blue bunnies?  What if we only have yellow ones?




But you do, where do you think Blue Bunny Ice Cream comes from?


----------



## Dog Moon

Demongirl said:


> But you do, where do you think Blue Bunny Ice Cream comes from?




Actually, I'm fresh out.  I ate my last Blue Bunny the other day.  Little bloody for some reason.  Not sure why.  Little creepy.  But still edible.

The yellow one, however, I'm saving for Halloween.  Cause I don't think it'll last till Thanksgiving.  But then again, who ever heard of stuffing a bunny for Thanksgiving dinner anyway?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phew! Long day. Just got back from grocery shopping. My dogs are barkin' tonight.

Bought some Lotto Tickets; 5 Powerballs and 5 of The Pick. The powerball is up to $15 million. Wish me luck. 

If I win I'll be buying each active hiver a 5 year Community Supporter subscription. The drawing is sometime during the 10:00 pm News.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Me! Me! Me!






Dog Moon said:


> Yo, still got room for the Doggy?




Ofcourse, you're both welcome. But after this I'm afraid we can't accommodate more. 7 is the definite max I'm comfortable for group-size.


*Unless everyone is woman... Buuut, that's not really your business so forget I said anything*

*whistles unsuspiciously*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up Blackrat?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Whats up Blackrat?




A fire detector... At least it looks like one. And the ceiling ofcourse, but that's old news... Oh and a lamp too...


----------



## Blackrat

Coffee you see. Makes me happy. Especially a steaming cup of coffee on a rainy day


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Phew! Long day. Just got back from grocery shopping. My dogs are barkin' tonight.
> 
> Bought some Lotto Tickets; 5 Powerballs and 5 of The Pick. The powerball is up to $15 million. Wish me luck.
> 
> If I win I'll be buying each active hiver a 5 year Community Supporter subscription. The drawing is sometime during the 10:00 pm News.




15 million!

Man oh man you guys have some lottery!

The biggest pot there's been on finnish lottery was about 5,5 million €. And that was a special case. It usually caps to 1-3 million.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cripe. Still waiting for the results of the lottery.

Interestingly, lawmakers are looking at making it a crime to text and walk at the same time. Good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> 15 million!
> 
> Man oh man you guys have some lottery!
> 
> The biggest pot there's been on finnish lottery was about 5,5 million €. And that was a special case. It usually caps to 1-3 million.




It would really be 7.5 million after taxes. I promised my mom 1/3 if I won.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Cripe. Still waiting for the results of the lottery.
> 
> Interestingly, lawmakers are looking at making it a crime to text and walk at the same time. Good.




And yet it'll probably be okay to text and DRIVE at the same time.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Cripe. Still waiting for the results of the lottery.
> 
> Interestingly, lawmakers are looking at making it a crime to text and walk at the same time. Good.




 I wonder if they'll next try to make it illegal to chew chewing-gum and walk at the same time


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> It would really be 7.5 million after taxes. I promised my mom 1/3 if I won.




Ah, well in that case it's not so over the top. In Finland the taxes have already been calculated to the end result. So you actually get the sum they're saying


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> And yet it'll probably be okay to text and DRIVE at the same time.




Well at least that's already illegal out here


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Alas, I'm $10 poorer.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Alas, I'm $10 poorer.




Oh well, you can't win allways. Not even every time .


Hmm, it actually sounds good in english too. That's some ol' finnish proverb. And like most proverbs, it's completely obvious and doesn't help anything but sounds deep


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, well in that case it's not so over the top. In Finland the taxes have already been calculated to the end result. So you actually get the sum they're saying




If I had won I'd have bought a house in Finland.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Oh well, you can't win allways. Not even every time .
> 
> 
> Hmm, it actually sounds good in english too. That's some ol' finnish proverb. And like most proverbs, it's completely obvious and doesn't help anything but sounds deep




I know, but it would be nice to win just once. I've never won a blessed thing in the entirety of my life.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> If I had won I'd have bought a house in Finland.




Heh, I have always found it strange that in US they don't calculate the taxes to prices in advance. As I've understood it, when you go to grocery, you actually pay more than the price-tag says? Here they just put the price with the tax on it already to the tag.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I know, but it would be nice to win just once. I've never won a blessed thing in the entirety of my life.




I once won a flower-vase in some charity-lottery .

It's ugly as hell...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Heh, I have always found it strange that in US they don't calculate the taxes to prices in advance. As I've understood it, when you go to grocery, you actually pay more than the price-tag says?




They don't calculate in advance because of varying tax rates in different states.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I once won a flower-vase in some charity-lottery .
> 
> It's ugly as hell...




At least its saleable. It may be ugly, but I'm sury someone would pay for it.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> They don't calculate in advance because of varying tax rates in different states.




I know that, but couldn't they for example just put up a sign that tells you what the local tax is, and then the shops could calculate it in advance and put to the tag the whole price.

But I guess it's not such a big deal for you who have grown to it. It just sounds weird to an outsider who has been raised to radically different way of doing things


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Its October, so why is the radio playing September by Earth, Wind & Fire?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> At least its saleable. It may be ugly, but I'm sury someone would pay for it.




Yeah, but mom liked it, so I have to content on seeing it every time I visit her. Lucky I didn't need to keep it myself...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I know that, but couldn't they for example just put up a sign that tells you what the local tax is, and then the shops could calculate it in advance and put to the tag the whole price.
> 
> But I guess it's not such a big deal for you who have grown to it. It just sounds weird to an outsider who has been raised to radically different way of doing things




Aside from the Gas hike in Finland, I wouldn't mind actually living there.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Its October, so why is the radio playing September by Earth, Wind & Fire?




There is a finnish song that translates something like "the summer isn't over yet". They played it in January last time I heard it on radio...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Aside from the Gas hike in Finland, I wouldn't mind actually living there.




Yeah, it's not bad here. If you ever get the chance, do at least visit our beautiful country. Just be mindfull of the polar-bears...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I wonder if they'll next try to make it illegal to chew chewing-gum and walk at the same time




How about walking and talking at the same time.  Cause that would just be funny to watch.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> They don't calculate in advance because of varying tax rates in different states.




Also cause 3.99 + tax seems cheaper than 4.20 no tax.  Heck, that's why they do 3.99 instead of 4.00, which is just stupid, but apparently it works frequently enough...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it's not bad here. If you ever get the chance, do at least visit our beautiful country. Just be mindfull of the polar-bears...




Polar bears? Are you for serious?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> How about walking and talking at the same time.  Cause that would just be funny to watch.




Chewing gum did get mentions, but I forgot what they paired it with.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The only problem with tax, is that the more expensive the item is, the more the state can get with taxing you. It just doesn't seem right imo.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Polar bears? Are you for serious?




Ofcourse. We ride them on our penguin-hunts. But don't worry. There haven't been a single reported incident where a polar-bear would have assaulted a human in Finland for the last 50 years 

See, there was a truth hidden in that BS


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Chewing gum did get mentions, but I forgot what they paired it with.




Chewing tobacco?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Chewing tobacco?




Um, no. It had something to do with the texting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*The Refrigerator Effect*
Plop $200 on grocerios and it still looks bare on the inside. 

------

Thank god for Spaghetti. I am getting tired of the same old food though. 

Ugh. I'm starting to dread these first Wednesday of the month shopping excursions.

Where is a Ring of Sustenance when you need one?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> *The Refrigerator Effect*
> Plop $200 on grocerios and it still looks bare on the inside.
> 
> ------
> 
> Thank god for Spaghetti. I am getting tired of the same old food though.
> 
> Ugh. I'm starting to dread these first Wednesday of the month shopping excursions.
> 
> Where is a Ring of Sustenance when you need one?




Ah, you need a smaller fridge . But hell yeah, a real Ring of Sustenance would the best thing ever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ofcourse. We ride them on our penguin-hunts.




Oh noes, not the pretty little penguins. 

Oh what the hell do I care, just don't hunt the emperor penguins.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BRB, gonna make a turkey sammich.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Oh noes, not the pretty little penguins.
> 
> Oh what the hell do I care, just don't hunt the emperor penguins.




You should take a look at this site: Finland: The Foreigner's Guide to Finland

It is humorously done, there is gross exaggerations, over the top untruths and just plain idiocy. BUT, most of the things that sound most embarrassing and offending statements about finns are actually true, and it does give some actual true insight to finland that real guidebooks never touch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

At the rate I'm consuming milk, it'd be cheaper to buy a friggin' cow.   

The only problem with that is the cost of upkeep


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> At the rate I'm consuming milk, it'd be cheaper to buy a friggin' cow.
> 
> The only problem with that is the cost of upkeep




Depends on the size of you backyard... Cows are actually pretty cheap to keep...

What, I grew up on a farm


----------



## Angel Tarragon

> *Nudity in public*
> Unlike in US, for example, public nudity is perfectly normal in Finland. No one will stare at you, and no one is embarrassed, if you are nude. In the summertime, men and women will always be naked when swimming or taking sunbaths, in public beaches.




DAMN! Now, I'ves gots to visit.



> *Coffee*
> A fact: Finns drink more coffee than anyone else in the whole world! Finns drink coffee in the morning, they drink coffee at their workplace before working, they have at least two coffee breaks during workday, they drink coffee when they arrive home from work, they drink coffee in the evening. There are lots of people who drink 8 or more cups per day.



Damn, thats twice as many cups as I drink on a bad day. I try to limit myself to 2-3. Lately I have been averaging about 4. Although, my mom easily matches the average Finn.



> *Finnish Love*
> All Finnish women love foreign men. Without exception, foreign men are better, more polite, adorable, etc. than Finns, even - and especially - if the men are from "Macho" countries such as Greek or Brazil. To a Finnish woman, a foreign boyfriend or husband means great status. However, even if you are a foreign man, you don't have to worry about hordes of Finnish women chasing you - unless you meet them while they are drunk. Finnish women are similar to Finnish men: they never dare to hit on anyone if they are not drunk.



Things are lookin' better and better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Depends on the size of you backyard... Cows are actually pretty cheap to keep...
> 
> What, I grew up on a farm




It's not that big. But take out the pool and there'd be plenty of room for a stable. Though I doubt the Home Owner's Association would approve.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> DAMN! Now, I'ves gots to visit.



Ah, that was one of those gross exaggerations I mentioned 



> Damn, thats twice as many cups as I drink on a bad day. I try to limit myself to 2-3. Lately I have been averaging about 4. Although, my mom easily matches the average Finn.
> 
> 
> Things are lookin' better and better.




Now these two are pretty much true. Although the latter is quite unflattering, and something only rare women would admit aloud. But true nonetheless... *shrug*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, that was one of those gross exaggerations I mentioned




So unlike Steven Stiffler, people don't hang out with their wang out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> 15 million!.




One of the highest winning lottery winners won a 400-500 million dollar jack pot.    UNFORTUNATELY that guy was stupider then a brick.  He lost several hundred thousand at a strip club which his car was broken into (he kept the money in the trunk) another several hundred thousand when he passed out drunk at a bar.  He was mugged for like 50 thousand, then bought an expensive car and had it stolen (it was unlocked).


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> UNFORTUNATELY that guy was stupider then a brick.  He lost several hundred thousand at a strip club which his car was broken into (he kept the money in the trunk)




I was like 'dude doesn't sound stupid, dude sound like he want to have a REALLY good time.

Until I read that he kept the money in the trunk and that it was stolen...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> One of the highest winning lottery winners won a 400-500 million dollar jack pot.    UNFORTUNATELY that guy was stupider then a brick.  He lost several hundred thousand at a strip club which his car was broken into (he kept the money in the trunk) another several hundred thousand when he passed out drunk at a bar.  He was mugged for like 50 thousand, then bought an expensive car and had it stolen (it was unlocked).




Talk about having the IQ of a house-plant.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> DAMN! Now, I'ves gots to visit.




Actually there are sev3eral places in the US were toplessness is perfictly acceptible... Like New York, some town in Oregon, some place in Riverside County California and appealingly for a while Huntington Beach California (my Home Town).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Actually there are sev3eral places in the US were toplessness is perfictly acceptible... Like New York, some town in Oregon, some place in Riverside County California and appealingly for a while Huntington Beach California (my Home Town).




Toplessness is all well and good, but nudity is where its at.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> So unlike Steven Stiffler, people don't hang out with their wang out.




No. Though finns don't make nearly as big fuss about nudity as you do out there. For example, Janet Jackson in Superbowl and the Wardrobe Malfunction incident. You remember that right? The reaction of american public was a big joke around here for quite some time. Actually people still laugh for it some times. In Finland, no-one could have cared less if there was a nipple on TV or not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> For example, Janet Jackson in Superbowl and the Wardrobe Malfunction incident. You remember that right? The reaction of american public was a big joke around here for quite some time. Actually people still laugh for it some times. In Finland, no-one could have cared less if there was a nipple on TV or not.



I'm liking Finland more and more.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Toplessness is all well and good, but nudity is where its at.




Then next time you go to comic con in San Diego you might want to search for Black's Beach.


----------



## Blackrat

Welcome to Finland 

If you ever visit, be prepared to be taken to a night out of drunken revelry, sauna after that, and lots of interesting food-experiments. The greatest joy of most finns is to give their visitors the worst of Finland's traditional food to eat, and then watch the reaction


----------



## Relique du Madde

Btw.. does anyone know if there's any decent pbp character sheet template around for 4e?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Btw.. does anyone know if there's any decent pbp character sheet template around for 4e?




I put one to the first post of the OOC. I don't know if it's any good but I made it myself a while back. You can use it as a template if you want.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Welcome to Finland
> 
> If you ever visit, be prepared to be taken to a night out of drunken revelry, sauna after that, and lots of interesting food-experiments. The greatest joy of most finns is to give their visitors the worst of Finland's traditional food to eat, and then watch the reaction




You can bet your bottom that I am certainly going to try to get there before I die. 

I plan on going back to school next year to get my Associates Degree. Not sure what to specialize in after that, but I'll worry about it when I get close to completing that goal. I'm going to make it my lifes mission to save and scrounge from a good paying job to be able to vacation in Finland for a week or two of revelry and hanging out with a fellow hiver. 

Maybe, if things work in my favor and Mandy agrees, we will move out of Arizona. I'll try to persuade her into an Intercontinental move.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I put one to the first post of the OOC. I don't know if it's any good but I made it myself a while back. You can use it as a template if you want.




So, which am I, a striker or a defender?

And as per your Spot the Reference from a couple of pages back, I believe the answer is Spaceballs.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Maybe, if things work in my favor and Mandy agrees, we will move out of Arizona. I'll try to persuade her into an Intercontinental move.




Well, at least here is a good thing that most of us speak pretty good english. The bad: You'll be in a hell to try and learn finnish. It is rated as one the hardest languages of the world to learn.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> So, which am I, a striker or a defender?
> 
> And as per your Spot the Reference from a couple of pages back, I believe the answer is Spaceballs.




Warlocks are strikers. Lightly armored, move around a lot, and do lots of damage to single opponents.

If you mean the Elvish thing, no, not spaceballs. It's from Soul Music. Terry Prattchet. I'm not sure if it's in the book since I've not read it, but I've seen the animated movie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well, at least here is a good thing that most of us speak pretty good english. The bad: You'll be in a hell to try and learn finnish. It is rated as one the hardest languages of the world to learn.




I'll make it one of my university studies. I also want to learn how to speak German, and maybe Egyptian.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Warlocks are strikers. Lightly armored, move around a lot, and do lots of damage to single opponents.




Okay, good. I'm sick of playing pansy defenders.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Talk about having the IQ of a house-plant.



Please, no insults against house plant. Plants are people, too!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> I'll make it one of my university studies. I also want to learn how to speak German, and maybe Egyptian.



If you ever need help with German, drop me a notice. I'm not only a German... I was good in school with all kinds of texts and I do have some strange liking for grammar... 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> I'll make it one of my university studies. I also want to learn how to speak German, and maybe Egyptian.




Deutsch ist ganz einfach - Sogar ich kann das! 

Egyptian I don't know... I'll ask my sister, she studies in that "area of expertise". (Study of Ancient Cultures in Southwest and Central Asia, with her preferences on Egyptology, becoming a classical scholar*)

In german, that's called "Altphilologe". Which, if we translate the Greek parts of the word, means _"Lover" of Old  Languages_  )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, my friends, the time has come
(To) slip between the sheets and catch some z's.

Before I go, I'd like to shalessly plug my Spells thread for the Tale.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning all!


----------



## Blackrat

Morning T. Though it's already lunch-time here. Or as I like to call it, time for coffee.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'm happy to say that I don't have a caffine habit, so I don't need coffee in the morning to get going.

On a side note - can I put in a nomination for an unofficial rule to keep signatures out of Hive threads unless they're being used for a particular purpose? With the Hive moving fast and with only a few posters, it's much tidier if everyone takes their sig out.

Not that I have any power to enforce this, of course, but it's a suggestion I want to make.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey sure. I'll try to remember to click the little box whenever I'll post in the Hive from now on. Won't promise I remember it all the time, but it's a reasonable suggestion.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Morning all!



Morning! 

On another note: I put together my character! A grumpy dwarf who fixes stuff. With a screwdriver. Stuff like... goblin heads. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Is it a sonic screwdriver?

...No, nevermind that. I hope not. At least not until it gets magic in it .


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Is it a sonic screwdriver?
> 
> ...No, nevermind that. I hope not. At least not until it gets magic in it .



...we-ell... depends on the loot you're leaving... 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> ...we-ell... depends on the loot you're leaving...
> 
> Cheers, LT.




The real question is - is your Dwarf wearing an incredibly long scarf and offering people jelly babies?


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> N. O.
> 
> NO, you may not keep it!



Aww. Are you sure? I have a nice big house.


Demongirl said:


> GRRRR, rrrr......GRRrrrr.
> 
> I am *no one's* slave!



Oh sure you're not. 


Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm....  Either Galeros has MPD or the HIVE has a new mystery on it's hands....
> 
> 
> *Who is Demongirl?  Is it....*
> [insert="long list of likely and unlikely suspects"]
> [/insert]



The Shadow knows.



Demongirl said:


> I'm everywhere, I'm no one. I am everything coexisting on the same temporal level as you pathetic beings called humans.



Full of yourself ain't cha?


Demongirl said:


> I am ascended, seeing everything all at onece, able to shape the universe to my whims. You bet your blue bunnies I'm happy.



Really full of yourself. 


Reveille said:


> Phew! Long day. Just got back from grocery shopping. My dogs are barkin' tonight.
> 
> Bought some Lotto Tickets; 5 Powerballs and 5 of The Pick. The powerball is up to $15 million. Wish me luck.
> 
> If I win I'll be buying each active hiver a 5 year Community Supporter subscription. The drawing is sometime during the 10:00 pm News.




Is that all some of us are worth to you? I kinda hoped for more.


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> The real question is - is your Dwarf wearing an incredibly long scarf and offering people jelly babies?




huh?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> The real question is - is your Dwarf wearing an incredibly long scarf and offering people jelly babies?



Of course! Dwarven jelly babies, a bit like dwarven bread! 

Nah, not really, plus I actually prefer the 10th doctor! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Of course! Dwarven jelly babies, a bit like dwarven bread!
> 
> Nah, not really, plus I actually prefer the 10th doctor!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Well, at the point where I am on the series, I have to say that maybe this 4th guy is my favourite. Or then the 1st. The 1st was kinda creepy.

For the companions I think my faves are Jo Grant and Leela.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> Of course! Dwarven jelly babies, a bit like dwarven bread!
> 
> Nah, not really, plus I actually prefer the 10th doctor!




I'd like to put in an honest request for Dr Who jokes in the pbp. 

In return, I promise to try and fit in the line "Gordon's alive?" at least once an adventure.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Dwarven jelly babies, a bit like dwarven bread!




Hard as hell, doesn't taste like anything, and as nutritious as two days meals? 

Now that's some jelly babies .


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Hard as hell, doesn't taste like anything, and as nutritious as two days meals?
> 
> Now that's some jelly babies .



Still beats Hoffmanite Throwing Cutlery! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive!

Show number three tonight - once this one is done we're halfway there.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Who is Demongirl?  Is it....



Well, perhaps we can start removing people from the list of suspects.

It can't be Crothian.  No way he'd stoop to posting under an alt, he'd never get the post-count back.

My vote is for. . . Morrus.



Demongirl said:


> I am *DE*scended, seeing everything all at once, able to shape the universe to my whims. You bet your blue bunnies I'm happy.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl.... isn't that a pin-up comicbook by Avatar or some other company that specializes in triple -44d women running around?!?


Well its me, myself or I

(Mania, Mega, Al or Ugh)

Though there may be room in my mind for another personality..... even for a fiend.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am pretty sure I am not DemonGirl.  At least I hope I am not.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I am not demongirl either, I think I even have an alibi - First day of the move today. We (we = my parents and my sisters) brought most of the cabinet and cup-board stuff into the new flat today, and we disassembled the big armoire. 

Also, the bath is mostly ready (I will have to get a new board or something to place fresh towels in it and so on).

Big question for tomorrow is yet how to actually put the furniture in he living room. The wall outlets are spaced a little impractical, and the wall I would have preferred to put my computer doesn't have any outlets. 

Oh, and then there is the problem with the lamps - we couldn't affix them to the ceiling. The ceiling has one layer of soft material that won't hold the screws, and a second layer of concrete we couldn't drill into. I hope we'll have more luck tomorrow with additional equipment. <insert Tim Taylor: More Power>.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am not demongirl either, I think I even have an alibi - First day of the move today.




Nor am I.  My talking to myself in the Hive under two post names would be silly.  However, I sware I saw that avatar on this site before (I'm not sure if it's in the default list though)...




Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Big question for tomorrow is yet how to actually put the furniture in he living room. The wall outlets are spaced a little impractical, and the wall I would have preferred to put my computer doesn't have any outlets.




Tetris!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy Crap checkout the size of those crystals!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Tetris!



Hmm. That's an interesting idea...

Of course, it has to be 3D Tetris, and I also need something representing the electricity lines... I bet someone could make a DS or Wii game out of this idea...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Oh, and then there is the problem with the lamps - we couldn't affix them to the ceiling. The ceiling has one layer of soft material that won't hold the screws, and a second layer of concrete we couldn't drill into.



Dübel! (sorry, but it is one of the funniest words in German for me, seriously)

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Demongirl said:


> *eats all the food in the hive*






Relique du Madde said:


> Galeros has an alt now?!?!?!






Reveille said:


> Seems that way.




If he hadn't come in here like the Hive was the local Piggly Wiggly, we would have never known....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> If he hadn't come in here like the Hive was the local Piggly Wiggly, we would have never known....




What's a Piggy Wiggly?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> God I love Demolition Man.




So do I.

Same goes for Fifth Element.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> What's a Piggy Wiggly?




Some grocery store chain.

Not that I shop there. I either go to Wal-Mart or Food Lion.


----------



## The_Warlock

Oooh, Fifth Element. Love the pacing in that movie.


----------



## The_Warlock

How goes DKT?

Ah well... seems I missed folks.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy Crap checkout the size of those crystals!




No kidding. These look like they're straight from a D&D fantasy world:
Giant Crystal Cave | National Geographic Channel


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's quiet tonight.


----------



## Blackrat

It sure is.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Must be one of those nights...


----------



## Blackrat

Indeed...


----------



## Blackrat

Um... What nights?


----------



## Relique du Madde

When everyone is elsewhere or asleep.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh those nights... I thought you were talking about... um... nevermind...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I tell you what, being in a show is fun but I'm really not getting enough sleep. Argh. I'm stiff and grouchy this morning.

Hi, Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've got an hour and a half to kill before sacking out.

Got some work done on my campaign today. I  started sifting through the mountain of books I have and am compiling spells available to all residents of the Tale. To make an anlaogy of my progress - A single crumb out of the whole pie. 

I've got way too many books to sift through and I'm not exactly sure how long it is going to be to sift through all the spells. I'm just talking spells here. Domains, Rituals, Gods and any other work relating to spells still needs to be done. 

To make another analogy; the amount of books I have is a mountain and I've taken less than a single step in scaling it (a full step would be one whole book). 

I'm hoping to be done with the Complete Book of Eldritch Might by Monday evening.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I tell you what, being in a show is fun but I'm really not getting enough sleep. Argh. I'm stiff and grouchy this morning.
> 
> Hi, Hive.



Well at least it's friday and weekend is coming... Unless ofcourse you have shows during weekend too .


Reveille said:


> I've got an hour and a half to kill before sacking out.




Well do check the question I made for you in the THHKotS


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Well at least it's friday and weekend is coming... Unless ofcourse you have shows during weekend too




Yup. Have a show tonight, and then two tomorrow - but then we're done.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I've got an hour and a half to kill before sacking out.
> 
> Got some work done on my campaign today.  <SNIP>




Damn...  that's intense.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Yup. Have a show tonight, and then two tomorrow - but then we're done.




Well in that case, try to stay awake. You're almost through it


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well at least it's friday and weekend is coming... Unless ofcourse you have shows during weekend too .
> 
> 
> Well do check the question I made for you in the THHKotS




Done.....and check your email.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn...  that's intense.




Well, its something to do to alleviate the boredom and stave off insanity. It is actually fun, because I have to think of how it would be useful and any modifiacations necessary for my campaign. 

Check out the Spells thead in my Tale forum to see my progress.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware... I wish qoogle maps knew about "drive through parking lot" shortcuts.  I'm trying to see how long it would tkae to drive to my girlfriends house (while taking a huge detour) and the time it alittle off on one route since Google maps tries doesn't cut through this one parking lot which saves like 5 minutes.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Well in that case, try to stay awake. You're almost through it




Yup - I'm getting through the week but mostly because I can doze on the train to and from work to help me catch up.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What's a Piggy Wiggly?



You've never seen Driving Miss Daisy? That's how most people not from the south know of Piggly Wiggly. 
Piggly Wiggly LLC


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> It's quiet tonight.




I'm blocked at work. I just got home.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You've never seen Driving Miss Daisy? That's how most people not from the south know of Piggly Wiggly.
> Piggly Wiggly LLC




Hmm. Interesting historical tidbits. I had never even heard of it, but seems that we have much to thank them for modern groceries.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hmm. Interesting historical tidbits. I had never even heard of it, but seems that we have much to thank them for modern groceries.




It was an interesting read. I always thought it was pretty much localized here in the South East. While founded in the South the corporate office is in New Hampshire? Funny part is they have no stores in that state.lol


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ye gods I've still got nearly two hours to go at work. Argh.


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> Ye gods I've still got nearly two hours to go at work. Argh.




Heh.  I just got to work like 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Heh.  I just got to work like 20 minutes ago.




Ha!

Well, I have at least got the facility to head off and buy something nice for dinner before going to the show tonight. Got some money out on the way to work - not sure what I'll have yet.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive!

See you next week.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heh.  You know, I don't have a problem setting a tone for my character in pbp right away; the problems I have are keeping up with it and deciding if I really like that tone I naturally set automatically for the character.

My character is sort of an agressive woman who sort of frequently slips into talking about her 'past life'.  Probably the best way to describe her.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Heh.  You know, I don't have a problem setting a tone for my character in pbp right away; the problems I have are keeping up with it and deciding if I really like that tone I naturally set automatically for the character.
> 
> My character is sort of an agressive woman who sort of frequently slips into talking about her 'past life'.  Probably the best way to describe her.




I could tell.  I think part of my problem is that I'm trying to get into Jasper's mind and I'm finding myself assaulted by Chong from Cheech and Chong, Vash the Stampede, and Austin Powers (who I happen to hate).  Hopefully one of them will win the battle soon or at least give up parts of their personality so that Jasper doesn't seem schizo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive. How's it going? Slowly I guess. 4 hours and no posts. Except for this one. 

Looking forward to the Sanctuary pilot tonight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ....I'm finding myself assaulted by Chong from Cheech and Chong....



Did your dog eat your stash?


----------



## Blackrat

Rev. I need your help in one thing. I guess you would know the answer. At least one of you US Hivers must know. Me and GF were wondering one thing. Here in Finland we don't really have Peanut Butter. I think it might be available, but it's nothing that would have ever catch on here. Anyways, we were wondering wether it tastes sweet or salty?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Rev. I need your help in one thing. I guess you would know the answer. At least one of you US Hivers must know. Me and GF were wondering one thing. Here in Finland we don't really have Peanut Butter. I think it might be available, but it's nothing that would have ever catch on here. Anyways, we were wondering wether it tastes sweet or salty?




I Think salty... but then again, I don't like peanuts so I don't eat peanut butter.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Did your dog eat your stash?




Ironically.. I did have a dream where I was trying to get something wrapped in cloth out of my family's dog's mouth lastnight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Rev. I need your help in one thing. I guess you would know the answer. At least one of you US Hivers must know. Me and GF were wondering one thing. Here in Finland we don't really have Peanut Butter. I think it might be available, but it's nothing that would have ever catch on here. Anyways, we were wondering wether it tastes sweet or salty?




Sweet. Especially with a little honey drizzled on top.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Sweet. Especially with a little honey drizzled on top.




The one my mom gets from Costco must suck then...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> The one my mom gets from Costco must suck then...




What brand does she get? Generally, the healthier it is for you, the worse it tastes. When my dad was still with us we'd get Laura Scutter's. Absolutely terrible. My dad ate it though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Actually I'm not sure, they ran out just recently and haven't went back to get any.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A hot cup of coffee with a turkey sandwich is one of life's simple pleasantries.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know what's better then a turkey sammich?  I toasted turkey sammich with melted cheese...  yum.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what's better then a turkey sammich?  I toasted turkey sammich with melted cheese...  yum.




Thats pretty close to being grilled. The only kind of grilled sandwich I like is a GCW (Grilled Cheese Sandwich) with just cheese and no other toppings.


----------



## Wereserpent

I myself am fond of Reuben sandwiches.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> I myself am fond of Reuben sandwiches.




My stomach went sour just from reading the wikipedia article.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> I myself am fond of Reuben sandwiches.




Seconded.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reuben  sandwiches are sort of hit and mostly miss...  The only ones I've ever eaten and enjoyed were in a school cafeteria (which saids a lot considering that cafeteria food tends to suck).


----------



## Blackrat

Oh man oh man oh man... The latest Red Alert trailer: COMMAND & CONQUER RED ALERT 3

WOW!!!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Dübel! (sorry, but it is one of the funniest words in German for me, seriously)
> 
> Cheers, LT.




That's what we used, but we needed "more power" first. The soft layer is too small to hold a "Dübel". 

Unfortunately, the electric in the living room seems faulty - regardless of the position of the light switch, 3 of the 4 cables hanging form the ceiling showed a non-zero voltage, and since I prefer my father non-grilled, we decided not to try anything. 
So all rooms except the living rooms have lamps at the moment, and I will have to ask the caretaker to call in an electrician to check the cabling...

I slept in my new flat the first time now, and it was pretty good - except that the walls seem a little... thin. I could hear "sleeping room nices". And I don't mean snores, if you catch my meaning.


----------



## Ginnel

*does the double post dance, skippity skip*


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Thats pretty close to being grilled. The only kind of grilled sandwich I like is a GCW (Grilled Cheese Sandwich) with just cheese and no other toppings.



Do you mean cheese on toast? or maybe a cheese toastie


----------



## WhatGravitas

Hi, hive.

I have a nasty cold. I have slept far longer and more than usual. I feel crappy, but modern medicine _works_! Back to your regularly scheduled hive.

This is all, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Just for your information: 
If I don't post much or at all next week, it might be because I don't have an internet connection. This depends on whether the Telekom gets the transfer of their service from my former flat to my new one done. I remain skeptical after way too many horror stories (wait times between weeks and months in that regard. 

2Lord Tririan: 
Gute Besserung. (Medical) Science, it works, b*tches!


----------



## Darkness

Lord Tirian said:


> Hi, hive.
> 
> I have a nasty cold. I have slept far longer and more than usual. I feel crappy, but modern medicine _works_! Back to your regularly scheduled hive.
> 
> This is all, LT.



Get well soon, mate. 

My last cold was in december 2004. Knocking on wood that things stay like this.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Do you mean cheese on toast? or maybe a cheese toastie




Since Rev isn't here, I'll explain what a grilled cheese sammich usually is:

Version A:  Two slices of buttered bread placed on a grill then after like a 30 seconds to a minute you slap cheese on it and after the cheese starts to melt you slap the bread together and you cook it on each side several second more. 

Version B:  Two slices of cheese covered bread placed in an oven (toaster, microwave, or open flame oven).  After the cheese starts to melt you slap them together .

Version A is the type they sell at at most restuarants, cafes, fast food places etc which offer grilled cheese sandwiches.  Version B is the one most people make at home and is sold at sandwhich shops which offer toasted sandwiches.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> Hi, hive.
> 
> I have a nasty cold. I have slept far longer and more than usual. I feel crappy, but modern medicine _works_! Back to your regularly scheduled hive.
> 
> This is all, LT.




I had a cold last week.. now all that remains is an annoying cough.   Could be worse considering that last night the hostess at my family's restaurant told me that there was a TUBERCULOSIS SCARE at her high school (one student and all his family had TB..) and everyone at the school had to get vaccinated if they weren't already.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Do you mean cheese on toast? or maybe a cheese toastie



This:



Relique du Madde said:


> Version A:  Two slices of buttered bread placed on a grill then after like a 30 seconds to a minute you slap cheese on it and after the cheese starts to melt you slap the bread together and you cook it on each side several second more.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I had a cold last week.. now all that remains is an annoying cough.   Could be worse considering that last night the hostess at my family's restaurant told me that there was a TUBERCULOSIS SCARE at her high school (one student and all his family had TB..) and everyone at the school had to get vaccinated if they weren't already.




One of those happened earlier this year at my college.  I had to get a TB test.  Luckily it was negative.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Version A is the type they sell at at most restuarants, cafes, fast food places etc which offer grilled cheese sandwiches.  Version B is the one most people make at home and is sold at sandwhich shops which offer toasted sandwiches.




Really?  Version A is the one I always have, never had it made the other way.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Darkness said:


> Get well soon, mate.





Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> 2Lord Tririan:
> Gute Besserung. (Medical) Science, it works, b*tches!



Yup-yup. Thanks guys! 

I really love my Earl Grey tea right now! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Really?  Version A is the one I always have, never had it made the other way.




I only had the other way whenever we ran out of butter and this one time my little brother and I went to Quiznos.  Personally, I think it's inferior to version A (since the cheese burns if your not careful).


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Since Rev isn't here, I'll explain what a grilled cheese sammich usually is:
> 
> Version A: Two slices of buttered bread placed on a grill then after like a 30 seconds to a minute you slap cheese on it and after the cheese starts to melt you slap the bread together and you cook it on each side several second more.
> 
> Version B: Two slices of cheese covered bread placed in an oven (toaster, microwave, or open flame oven). After the cheese starts to melt you slap them together .
> 
> Version A is the type they sell at at most restuarants, cafes, fast food places etc which offer grilled cheese sandwiches. Version B is the one most people make at home and is sold at sandwhich shops which offer toasted sandwiches.




Ahaha version A is definetly a cheese toastie you can even buy toastie makers over here, myself I tend to look at the advantages of cheese on toast, 1 slice of bread with cheese on it toasted (grilled if you want) as this lends itself more easily to putting on the topping of your choice be it, tomato ketchup, Brown sauce or Branston pickle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Woodland Archer, a prestige class of the Tale, has been posted in my Tale of the Twin Suns forum.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Ahaha version A is definetly a cheese toastie you can even buy toastie makers over here, myself I tend to look at the advantages of cheese on toast, 1 slice of bread with cheese on it toasted (grilled if you want) as this lends itself more easily to putting on the topping of your choice be it, tomato ketchup, Brown sauce or Branston pickle





Brown sauce?  That sounds gross and I'm almost afraid to ask what it's made of...  However curiosity is killing me..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Brown sauce or Branston pickle




Brown Sauce?  Bransston Pickle? 

What the frell are these?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> A hot cup of coffee with a turkey sandwich is one of life's simple pleasantries.




Bacon Cheese Burger with sauteed Onions

Wash down with Cold Soda.......


heaven........


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what's better then a turkey sammich?  I toasted turkey sammich with melted cheese...  yum.




add Bacon and a bit of Ranch Dressing......


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Thats pretty close to being grilled. The only kind of grilled sandwich I like is a GCW (Grilled Cheese Sandwich) with just cheese and no other toppings.




with bacon or grilled ham.


(I sense a pattern)


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I myself am fond of Reuben sandwiches.




Sourcraut....I just got ill.

This is the # 1 sandwich people love that I can't stand.   Aw well....even bacon can't fix that one.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> My stomach went sour just from reading the wikipedia article.


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I slept in my new flat the first time now, and it was pretty good - except that the walls seem a little... thin. I could hear "sleeping room nices". And I don't mean snores, if you catch my meaning.




hee hee hee


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Just for your information:
> If I don't post much or at all next week, it might be because I don't have an internet connection.
> 
> 2Lord Tririan:
> Gute Besserung. (Medical) Science, it works, b*tches!





We'll miss you.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Really?  Version A is the one I always have, never had it made the other way.




The toasted vs grilled version I have had but always with a bits of pepporoni on it.  Be careful though- it can get greasy.


Other things I put in my Grilled cheese sandwiches-  Bacon, Ham, Turkey/chicken and once pepperoni (proven too greasy)


----------



## megamania

....appears I am alone here....... thinking about food no less......


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Brown sauce?  That sounds gross and I'm almost afraid to ask what it's made of...  However curiosity is killing me..



What do you think of when you hear "brown"? 

Brown sauce is totally normal, at least over here. It's very... British, i.e. Brits like it. I like it. Most Germans, for example, don't like it at all. Look at Wikipedia.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Lord Tirian said:


> What do you think of when you hear "brown"?
> 
> Look at Wikipedia.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Human waste product  ugh.

Brown sauce is basically gravy I believe.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> Human waste product ugh.
> 
> Brown sauce is basically gravy I believe.



Well I can tell you that that belief is wrong in almost every way except for the fact that both are brown liquids  Brown sauce hmm is like tomato sauce with added spice/sharpness its kinda hard to describe but is great on baked beans and sausages and bacon, also melted cheese 

Branston pickle is small cubed bits of onion, carrots rutabaga cauliflower marrow gherkins vinger chopped dates apples, but basically its what it says on the tin, pickle  of various vegetables quite popular over here especially with cheese, its a bit like chutney but not as fruity in flavour.


----------



## megamania

Curious.  As one can tell, I have never had it nor did I wiki it.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> Well I can tell you that that belief is wrong in almost every way except for the fact that both are brown liquids  Brown sauce hmm is like tomato sauce with added spice/sharpness its kinda hard to describe but is great on baked beans and sausages and bacon, also melted cheese



Don't forget the malt vinegar taste in the sauce. It's essential.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

EN World is still having its times of slow downs.....   had to leave for a bit after five minutes of waiting for a reply to be sent since I was waiting for EN World to answer.   Sigh.


----------



## megamania

well... its official again...I'm depressed.

I have not spoken of it much here since I figured it was a scam but the wife and I won a mini vacation a few weeks ago.  All we had to do was sit on on a time-share vacation deal.

Not a scam but many hidden costs.

This is not what is depressing me.  They worked out the cost of membership/ownership so that it would cost me a mere 76 dollars a month for 7 years and we would be good for the *cough cough* rest of our lives.  That is not what depressed me.  It was the fact there is no way I can come up with another 76 dollars a month at this point.

I work two full time jobs, the wife one and is looking for a part time to work into her time with the kids and....we still can't raise a &^#@*^ 76 dollars a month.

Over worked and more poor than your average college student.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Well I can tell you that that belief is wrong in almost every way except for the fact that both are brown liquids  Brown sauce hmm is like tomato sauce with added spice/sharpness its kinda hard to describe but is great on baked beans and sausages and bacon, also melted cheese




You Brits are funny.  We call that Steak Sauce in America.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> well... its official again...I'm depressed.




I often wonder if the American dream is only a dream.   A good chunk of the us work themselves to death and are swimming in debt.  We wish we had the money to fulfill our pursuit of happiness but the Government always finds a way to take it.  We then are told that things will change and get better but does it ever?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I often wonder if the American dream is only a dream.   A good chunk of the us work themselves to death and are swimming in debt.  We wish we had the money to fulfill our pursuit of happiness but the Government always finds a way to take it.  We then are told that things will change and get better but does it ever?




Hopefully this whole bailout thing will be taken serious and Money Management courses will be made mandatory in High School curriculums. If they can teach Home Economics, Money Management should have been first.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hehe, I would be happy with a Studio Apartment and enough money to live on cheap groceries.


----------



## Blackrat

Good morning and start of the week. I had an interesting weekend. On saturday I got suddenly dragged to tour of a medieval castle. GF and her friends just got this idea of going to take some pictures. It's about 100km from our place. After that I was hoping a nice quiet evening at home. Guess what? No quiet evening at home. Instead, a night out in an irish pub, getting hit on by a drunken guy. Yeah, cute guy, but I happen to like my women better, and especially the one I'm involved with currently.

So yeah. Interesting saturday.


----------



## Relique du Madde

They have Irish Pubs in Finland?!?!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> They have Irish Pubs in Finland?!?!




Yeah, there's quite a lot of them. Almost every city has one. It's somekind IN thing right now. Well actually has been for a few years now. I like, at least they have real beer in those rather than the deer-piss that most finns seem to like...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.  I've always thought Irish pubs was a uniquely English speaking nation/Former British Colony sort of thing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh.  In Spore i did the ultimate act of cruelty.  I made earth a wildlife sanctuary... then I blew it up (after I filled it with life).  Mwa ha ha ha!


----------



## Blackrat

> Damn. I've always thought Irish pubs was a uniquely English speaking nation/Former British Colony sort of thing.



I suppose it's quickly starting to become a "thing" around elsewhere too.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  In Spore i did the ultimate act of cruelty.  I made earth a wildlife sanctuary... then I blew it up (after I filled it with life).  Mwa ha ha ha!




 I have now fully colonised the Sol system. Every planet and moon that can be terraformed are now T3 and have full 3 colonies.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I have now fully colonised the Sol system. Every planet and moon that can be terraformed are now T3 and have full 3 colonies.




Do you get any special bonuses for doing that?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Do you get any special bonuses for doing that?




No, just the fun of it. After that I kinda got bored with that race and started a new one. With this new I got to zealot-philosophy in space stage and it's ton of fun. Eventhough I'm at war with everyone else . It's just awesome to find everyone's homeworlds and convert them to you. Then you can go around and destroy their colonies


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> No, just the fun of it. After that I kinda got bored with that race and started a new one. With this new I got to zealot-philosophy in space stage and it's ton of fun. Eventhough I'm at war with everyone else . It's just awesome to find everyone's homeworlds and convert them to you. Then you can go around and destroy their colonies



Kinda sounds like Master of Orion, except on a much grander scale. 

I can't wait to get a new PC/laptop.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Bacon Cheese Burger with sauteed Onions
> 
> Wash down with Cold Soda.......
> 
> 
> heaven........




Heeaven, yeah maybe. Heart attack from eating too many? Affirmative.
I'll never eat another strip of bit of bacon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> No, just the fun of it. After that I kinda got bored with that race and started a new one. With this new I got to zealot-philosophy in space stage and it's ton of fun. Eventhough I'm at war with everyone else . It's just awesome to find everyone's homeworlds and convert them to you. Then you can go around and destroy their colonies




I've been playiong as a warrior and been wiping out most of the civilizations around me (and been only capturing T1+ planets with multiple colonies) while trying to build up a decent supply of energy cells and health restorers so that I could make a Sherman's March towards the Galactic Center.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I've been playiong as a warrior and been wiping out most of the civilizations around me (and been only capturing T1+ planets with multiple colonies) while trying to build up a decent supply of energy cells and health restorers so that I could make a Sherman's March towards the Galactic Center.




I'm going to try and ally myself with the Grox?... . Yeah, it is possible. You just need to be at war with almost everyone else


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I've been playiong as a warrior and been wiping out most of the civilizations around me (and been only capturing T1+ planets with multiple colonies) while trying to build up a decent supply of energy cells and health restorers so that I could make a Sherman's March towards the Galactic Center.




Manifest Destiny.  

Didn't need to follow the link.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm gonna grab some grub and watch True Blood. Will be back in an hour.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'm going to try and ally myself with the Grox?... . Yeah, it is possible. You just need to be at war with almost everyone else




I was thinking you would need that one mega friendship ray and the embassy also.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Manifest Destiny.
> 
> Didn't need to follow the link.




Yeah but I'm willing to bet that some of the Europeans wouldn't know what the Sherman's march (of destruction) was.



Reveille said:


> I'm gonna grab some grub and watch True Blood. Will be back in an hour.




Oh frag!  I've only seen one whole episode of True Blood and only like half of each one since.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but I'm willing to bet that some of the Europeans wouldn't know what a Sherman's march is.




Had never even heard of it, but then again, US civil-war has never been an interest of mine. I think I even know the name Custer only because of that old movie with Errol Flynn .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh frag!  I've only seen one whole episode of True Blood and only like half of each one since.




If you get HBO on Demand you can play catch up with all the episodes. I think they might be on HBO.com too.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I don't care what anyone says, I liked the first episode of Season 3 of Heroes!

Morning Hive.


----------



## Blackrat

No wonder their coffee is so expencive. The water-bill must be colossal: Starbucks 'wastes 23 million litres of water each day' - Telegraph


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Maybe I should do all my Hivemind posts in orange from now on.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Maybe I should do all my Hivemind posts in orange from now on.




Try that and I'll go for the rainbow 

(okay, maybe not. That was hell to do...)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Try that and I'll go for the rainbow
> 
> (okay, maybe not. That was hell to do...)




Besides, I like orange. And I have to say that is a heck of a lot of code for something so short.


----------



## Blackrat

Actually, that orange looks quite good. And yeah, that was a heck of a code to put in


----------



## Blackrat

Well, my workday is done. See you tomorrow...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Well, my workday is done. See you tomorrow...




So long, farewell, auf weidersehn, good night!


----------



## Relique du Madde

*YAWN**  Time for school...


*Hurray for 3 1/2 hours of sleep!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> *YAWN**  Time for school...
> 
> *Hurray for 3 1/2 hours of sleep!




Ouch. I have discovered recently that I just don't function well without sleep - Sunday morning I had to go back to bed as I simply wasn't awake.

It didn't help, of course, that I was helping take down the set until 2am Saturday night. Still, we've got the after-show meal tonight, so that should be fun.

On the other hand, the relationship between me and my other half is at a low ebb, and that's not fun at all.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> *YAWN**  Time for school...
> 
> 
> *Hurray for 3 1/2 hours of sleep!




I did the 3 1/2 hours of sleep yesterday. I went to bed too early then woke up and couldn't go back to sleep. I slept about 10 hours today and feel I could sleep a bit longer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well I slept well last night. From 4:00 am up to 12:10 pm. 

Although my dreams disturbed me a little.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Testing....*

x​ x​x​


----------



## Angel Tarragon

crap, well that didn't work.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Well I slept well last night. From 4:00 am up to 12:10 pm.
> 
> Although my dreams disturbed me a little.




I had nightmares last night. It's very rare for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I had nightmares last night. It's very rare for me.




For me the difference between disturbing dreams and a nightmare is the act of physical violence, often the maiming or killing that I do (in my dreams) to those that I hold close in my heart.

It has been quite a while since I've had a nightmare. I suppose I'm overdue.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> x​ x​x​






Reveille said:


> crap, well that didn't work.




What didn't work?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> For me the difference between disturbing dreams and a nightmare is the act of physical violence, often the maiming or killing that I do (in my dreams) to those that I hold close in my heart.
> 
> It has been quite a while since I've had a nightmare. I suppose I'm overdue.




I define a nightmare as anything that scares the crap out of me enough to wake up to end it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> What didn't work?




Was trying to get all three x's on the same line, one all the way on the left, one exactly in the middle and the last one all the way on the left.

Kinda like this: x



Spoiler



.....


x



Spoiler



.....


x


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I define a nightmare as anything that scares the crap out of me enough to wake up to end it.




I think I've conditioned myself to not wake up after having a nightmare; I just stop dreaming afterwards.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Was trying to get all three x's on the same line, one all the way on the left, one exactly in the middle and the last one all the way on the left.
> 
> Kinda like this: x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> x




Ugh.  That sucks.  Being able to format stuff like that would be so handy. 
What sucks is that the  <   > button just shows html code and doesn't display it.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> It has been quite a while since I've had a nightmare. I suppose I'm overdue.



Heh, I haven't had *any* dreams for a long time.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> Heh, I haven't had *any* dreams for a long time.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Or what could be more likely is that you haven't remembered any of the dreams you had.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Or what could be more likely is that you haven't remembered any of the dreams you had.



Well, I assume it is that way. But then, I don't even remember my dreams if something wakes me in the middle of the night.

I guess they like to sneak away... 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Maybe you're dreaming about ninjas....
That might explain it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> It has been quite a while since I've had a nightmare. I suppose I'm overdue.




The last nightmare I had was me on a dark street in the middle of a rainy night waiting for a killer.  I was a Special Agent on duty.  A person turned the corner and I thought I saw a gun.  I fired mine at the person and it wasn't until I had approached that I realized that I had just shot one of my closest friends.  I would hate to live through in real life what I lived through in those few minutes before I managed to force myself awake. 

It wasn't a nightmare in the typical sense, but the fear I felt made it just as bad as any I had ever had in my life.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> It wasn't a nightmare in the typical sense, but the fear I felt made it just as bad as any I had ever had in my life.



These are the kind of dreams that I like to call Disturbing and not nightmarish. Mass murder otoh is a recurring nightmare for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> These are the kind of dreams that I like to call Disturbing and not nightmarish. Mass murder otoh is a recurring nightmare for me.




Note to Self:  Do not use dream walking powers to enter/eavesdrop on Rev's dreams.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Note to Self:  Do not use dream walking powers to enter/eavesdrop on Rev's dreams.




Well, my dreams are in the akashic collective now. So it is posiible for you to stumble upon it. Though the chances of that are relatively slim.


----------



## The_Warlock

I guess I'm glad I don't dream. 

Y'all have some nasty stuff running around up there.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy Salami Batman!

This one famous sandwich shop, Philip's in Los Angeles was selling 10 cent French Dip sandwiches today to celibate their 100th anniversary.  Course, what sucks is that even if I was able to go there today the line for their sandwiches was 3 hours long.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wus happenin' ma hivas?

So I went out earlier. Mandy took me a mexican restaurant. Had three enchiladas. Two chicken and one cheese. It came with a side of rice and beans. I mixed ythe rice with the beans. It was pretty good. I got totally stuffed on dinner and though we got desert I did wolf it down and washed my throat with some Sprite. All in all a good meal. I just wish I could remember the name of the restaurant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy Salami Batman!
> 
> This one famous sandwich shop, Philip's in Los Angeles was selling 10 cent French Dip sandwiches today to celibate their 100th anniversary.  Course, what sucks is that even if I was able to go there today the line for their sandwiches was 3 hours long.




 Thats a long-ass line.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy Salami Batman!
> 
> ... celibate their 100th anniversary. ...



Well, more power to them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Thats a long-ass line.




What I'm wondering is if it was worth the wait.  Sure the price of the sandwich is well worth it (since Phillipe's french dips are supposedly good) but I'm not sure I would stand waiting more then more then 45* minutes to get food from what is essentually a deli. 




* I say 45 minutes because the longest I've waited at Pink's Hot Dogsin Hollywood before leaving the line was 35 minutes and that place is not even 1/4 the size of Philippes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> What I'm wondering is if it was worth the wait.  Sure the price of the sandwich is well worth it (since Phillipe's french dips are supposedly good) but I'm not sure I would stand waiting more then more then 45* minutes to get food from what is essentually a deli..



I don't care how good a restaurant is, I never wait more than 40 minutes for a table/to place an order.


----------



## Ginnel

Don't wait for restaurants really only rides at theme parks around about an hour and a half is about right on a busy day but sometimes longer, ah Alton Towers gotta get myself over there again soonish.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive!

I had a couple of unpleasant dreams. I had a recurring theme dream last night - trying to stop something from happening and having to do it over and over again.

Last night the thing I was trying to stop was some sort of creature coming in through a window - the weird bit was either I was Spiderman, or I was helping Spiderman. Not sure which.


----------



## Ginnel

Heh dreams, now that my sleeping patterns have settled down again, at least the darker mornings are good for something, I'm getting less and less but the ones I used to get were the usual ones about women and stuff 

All good harmless fun   Nightmares have no effect on me anymore and haven't for at least the last 8 years, if one of these bad dreams occur I wake up and go oh is that all? instead of crapping myself for the next few hours wondering whats happening in the dark.

Heh also what I do is when going to bed or to the bathroom in the night I usually keep the lights off I can find my way about quite easily if anything about something lurking about creeps into my mind I just tell myself to stop being stupid and continue without switching the lights on, but I try and do that with most of my fears, suck it up and get over it.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I also keep the lights off at night if I need to get up. I have good enough night-vision to not worry too much about it.


----------



## Blackrat

Dreams, yeah, I like my dreams. Although usually they are a mixed bunch of stuff from games and happenings of the previous days . Very interesting sometimes...

Nightmares, rarely have those. And when I do, they are more or less reliving the things I wouldn't want to remember from my past. Usually I don't even wake up to them as I quickly realize that they are not true this time.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Today's thought of the day:

Oranges are not the only fruit.


----------



## Blackrat

I can give you one too. It has the same theme:

Life is an Orange.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> I can give you one too. It has the same theme:
> 
> Life is an Orange.




If life gives you oranges, make orangeade?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> If life gives you oranges, make orangeade?




Yes. But if life gives you orangutangs, be sure you are carrying some bananas.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

And make very sure not to call them monkeys! One of them might be The Librarian, and he gets very unhappy if he is referred to as a monkey.

To quote him:

"Oooook."


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I often wonder if the American dream is only a dream.   A good chunk of the us work themselves to death and are swimming in debt.  We wish we had the money to fulfill our pursuit of happiness but the Government always finds a way to take it.  We then are told that things will change and get better but does it ever?





Not in my experience....


----------



## Ginnel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYIWtxCpV7w]YouTube - Orange Soda[/ame]

Who loves orange soda!!!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  In Spore i did the ultimate act of cruelty.  I made earth a wildlife sanctuary... then I blew it up (after I filled it with life).  Mwa ha ha ha!




I wonder if they have theropy classes for planet killers?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

That video is strange and peculiar.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Heeaven, yeah maybe. Heart attack from eating too many? Affirmative.
> I'll never eat another strip of bit of bacon.




Growing up we always had bacon in the house.  Now I buy a package only once a month.  Its a "treat" for us.

As for the heart attack.... life is overated anyway.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Dreams, yeah, I like my dreams. Although usually they are a mixed bunch of stuff from games and happenings of the previous days . Very interesting sometimes...
> 
> Nightmares, rarely have those. And when I do, they are more or less reliving the things I wouldn't want to remember from my past. Usually I don't even wake up to them as I quickly realize that they are not true this time.




Don't dream much anymore.   Don't get the deep sleep I used to.

Rarely have nightmares and when I do I go in "full-auto" and sculpt the dream into something positive.  I've been able to do this since I was 4 or 5 years old.


----------



## megamania

The nightmare I remeber and startled me was about 6 years old and in mixes my comicbook and DnD hobby strangely enough.


It starts with me going to a flea market in New York and finding nearly all the Dragon magazines availiable.  I quickly buy them and as I look up to the seller it is none other than Gary Gyrax!

I go home then "dream" again and the images appear as if drawn by Art Adams and I same feeling incredible guilt over something and somehow "pushed" out of the house onto the front yard that is now a hay feild.  A very nasty looking demon type guy comes up through the ground and hay and speaks to me.  Something like "Hello Andy.  It has been a while..." and I awake with a start.  It took me a bit to return to sleep as I kept seeing his red peircing eyes through the hay as he rose.


Strange.   But as I said.. that was a looooong ago.   Maybe even closer to 10 years. (I didn't have the Dragon CD then that collected 1-150 which I bought at release).


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Had never even heard of it, but then again, US civil-war has never been an interest of mine. I think I even know the name Custer only because of that old movie with Errol Flynn .




Assuming my memory is true... Sherman burned all of Atlanta and burned everything in his path as he went throughout the south.  He destroyed everything in his path rather than conqueor or capture.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> x​ x​x​




huh?!?!?


----------



## megamania

Looks like I chased everyone away again.........













its kinda sad in truth..... EN World (especially the Hive) is my primary social outlet.  Other wise my social contact is ...paper or plastic... or the material is clogged can you restart the press?......

I live a pathetic life.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Woah - I go away for what seems like five minutes and the Hive fills up with stuff!

I've had some very scary dreams, but I sleep better now and I've been fine for a long while. Having that kind of dream last night is a sympton of my life at the moment, I think.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Who loves orange soda!!!




  That was disturbing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Looks like I chased everyone away again.........




You seem to always catch the HIVE on it's ebbs.



megamania said:


> its kinda sad in truth..... EN World (especially the Hive) is my primary social outlet.
> < SNIP >




Same here.  If you don't count work (where I have to converse with others) and school (were I often only talk to like 5-10 people max not including teachers).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Same here.  If you don't count work (where I have to converse with others) and school (were I often only talk to like 5-10 people max not including teachers).




Minus the fiancée and immediate family EnWorld (esp. the hive) is my social outlet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> huh?!?!?




I was testing some of the code tags, seeing if all the x's would line up on the same line.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_Warlock said:


> How goes DKT?
> 
> Ah well... seems I missed folks.




Not too bad. Finally getting around 40 hour work weeks. Not sure how long that's gonna last... That getting only around 32 hours puts a crimp in the wallet. Had to nix the Disney trip I was going to take next month due to the friend who was going not being able to afford his half....


----------



## The_Warlock

Darth K'Trava said:


> Not too bad. Finally getting around 40 hour work weeks. Not sure how long that's gonna last... That getting only around 32 hours puts a crimp in the wallet. Had to nix the Disney trip I was going to take next month due to the friend who was going not being able to afford his half....




Yeah, group trips can be tough, especially when the workload or bills get in the way of the cash that was supposed to be set aside.

While it hasn't happened yet, I can actually sense the overtime winds starting to blow. Irritating for relaxation, good for paying off bills.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> While it hasn't happened yet, I can actually sense the overtime winds starting to blow. Irritating for relaxation, good for paying off bills.




At least Overtime winds are a lot better then lay off winds.  With all the financial chaos thats blowing it seems like a lot of  people are expecting either Overtime or the Axe.


----------



## The_Warlock

Luckily, the last two months have actually been nearly our best this year. Though the boss did agree to some slightly tighter timelines than was best.

Ah well, not like that's something new.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> Had never even heard of it, but then again, US civil-war has never been an interest of mine. I think I even know the name Custer only because of that old movie with Errol Flynn .




The only time I've ever learned anything about our Civil War was due to my mother, who's a big buff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hive? Seems quiet today.


----------



## Thunderfoot

megamania said:


> Assuming my memory is true... Sherman burned all of Atlanta and burned everything in his path as he went throughout the south.  He destroyed everything in his path rather than conqueor or capture.



Only partially true.  Sherman didn't burn everything along the way, as a matter of fact until they started being pursued by angry southern troops,  Sherman's army had a following a freed slaves tagging along behind.  (however they were left on a bank after crossing a river somewhere (can't remember where at the moment) and most likely perished by the southern troops.  (some drowned trying to swim across)

Atlanta was burned due to some sort of event  between the Atlanta garrison and Sherman's aide.  History doesn't hold the exact account, but there was a partial diary that stated that the conquered Atlantian garrison refused to give in to Sherman's demands for supplies and such and his aide, who was handling the negotiations told the troops to loot what they needed.  Needless to say, the aftermath of this looting is quite well known.  (I.e. the fire.)

It is true however, the Sherman was strictly on a forced march, he did not stop to occupy, but stripped each location of their material and logistical support even destroying railroads and cutting telegraph lines in some places.

This has been your hive mind history minute.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Whats happening hive?




Not sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Not sure.




Okay, I rephrase; Whats happening _*hivers*_?

Sheesh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Okay, I rephrase; Whats happening _*hivers*_?
> 
> Sheesh.




lolol

Nothing much on this side of the computer screen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> So I went out earlier. Mandy took me a mexican restaurant. Had three enchiladas. Two chicken and one cheese. It came with a side of rice and beans. I mixed ythe rice with the beans. It was pretty good. I got totally stuffed on dinner and though we got desert I did wolf it down and washed my throat with some Sprite. All in all a good meal. I just wish I could remember the name of the restaurant.




Now I remember the name of the restaurant; Abuelos.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> lolol
> 
> Nothing much on this side of the computer screen.




Has your day been eventful?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Now I remember the name of the restaurant; Abuelos.




You should start a topic about Abuelos


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You should start a topic about Abuelos




Because you asked for it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Has your day been eventful?




Not really, it's been sort of boring and I spent most of it doing practivally  nothing since I was searching for info for a project and came up with nothing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Not really, it's been sort of boring and I spent most of it doing practivally  nothing since I was searching for info for a project and came up with nothing.




I've been keeping busy with my campaign. Been working on the cost of owning/renting property.

Stp= Steel piece. It is the commonly used currency in the world as gold is only nine times as plentiful on Seracia as it on Earth; which still makes it a very valuable vcommodity as Seraci is a planet that is nine times larger than Earth.

As per the mortgages, I tried to be as realistic as possible. Years are 16 months long, each month being 5 weeks long.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I guess a good question is, how many days are in each week?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I guess a good question is, how many days are in each week?




10. A week is commonly referred to as a ten-day.

36 hours in a day; 10 days in a week; 5 weeks in a month; 16 months in a year. Standard numbering after that.

Elves mark 25 year intervals as a Kelpar.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know it may sound strange, but I've always wondered how two humans from different planets would compaire to each other in terms of aging and longevity when they are from two planets which do not have earth length days or years.


----------



## Blackrat

Ouch, that's a frigging long day. How do they divide it for working, relaxing & sleep? As in real world day is pretty much divided to three 8-hour sections...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A human from Seracia that came to Earth would live to be approximately 263 years old; thats venerable age for them (base 120 years).

They'd also be unacustomed to living under a single sun and being without their clas/racial/incarnum/spell abilities unless they were epic level, then could qualify for feats that allows them to over-ride the planets laws of physics.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ouch, that's a frigging long day. How do they divide it for working, relaxing & sleep? As in real world day is pretty much divided to three 8-hour sections...




12 hour sections; 12 for sleep, 12-16 for work/education, 8-12 for entertainment.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, okay. It's a bit like my dwarves who divide "day" into three 10 hour sections (by human standards). Living fully underground they don't count time by the sun/moon afterall .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Oh, okay. It's a bit like my dwarves who divide "day" into three 10 hour sections (by human standards). Living fully underground they don't count time by the sun/moon afterall .




Also, Seracia days and night receive equal amount of light and darkness, approximately 18 hours of each.


----------



## Blackrat

It is an truly alien world, by real world standards. Damn, I'd really like to play your campaign someday.

I just went with approximately 24 hour days with my world. Well, with those races who can see the sky at least. Dwarves have 30 hour "days" and drow have different timing measures in every city.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> It is an truly alien world, by real world standards. Damn, I'd really like to play your campaign someday.



Thats what I was shooting for. I had the the true stroke of genius in describinng my campaign earlier today that I've been waiting fo for years.

Seracia; two ends of the extreme. In the civilized lands political corruption runs rampant, in the wilderness the psions of the lizard-kin empire impose their will on the intellectually impoverished. Come to the Tale, experience an age of near the beginning of a steampunk renaissance or dare to venture into the primal and prehistoric lands, uncovering lost empires and artifacts of the fallen reptilian empire. Create magnificent heroes that a standard fantasy world only dreams about!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What, no thoughts?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> What, no thoughts?




Sounds interesting and somewhat allusionary (is that a word?).  Then again... I might be reading something into it that isn't there (damn the conspirasist in me).


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> allusionary (is that a word?).




I don't know. I have even no idea what you are referring to here . Might be lack of knowledge in english "fancy-words" *shrug*


----------



## Relique du Madde

An allusion.  An indirect reference to something.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> An allusion.  An indirect reference to something.




Okay... I had never heard that word before... Well now I know. And in that context your previous word does sound logical to be a real word. Ofcourse, no language always work in logical ways


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive!

So, it's another day of fun and frivolity here at work...not.

And in home news, me and my wife reached a low ebb last night. Curiously, I actually feel better about things today than I did yesterday - we at least admitted to each other that our relationship is very poor at the moment. I no longer feel like I'm wondering when the axe is going to fall - it kind of did, last night.

Going for a bleak humour angle, potentially splitting up with her will at least give me more opportunities to game...


----------



## Blackrat

Aye, if things don't work anymore, they just don't. It's no use trying to row a sunken boat. And if you can take it with humor already, it seems that the time might indeed be to move on. Well, best wishes however things turn out T.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> And in home news, me and my wife reached a low ebb last night.
> 
> < SNIP >




Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Aye, if things don't work anymore, they just don't. It's no use trying to row a sunken boat. And if you can take it with humor already, it seems that the time might indeed be to move on. Well, best wishes however things turn out T.




It's been brewing for a long time, frankly.

We're going to have another talk tonight, but I honestly do feel that we're probably going to split up. Which is going to hurt, hugely, and there are some financial issues that aren't going to be good for me, but I think it'll be for the best.

In short - she's been supporting me whilst I paid off some debts to credit cards, banks & student loans. Those debts are all paid off now, but I still owe her £16,000 or so. I'm completely committed to making sure she gets all of it - but it's going to take a while unless I can borrow money off friends & family or go back to the banks again. Plus, if I move out of our house then I'll have to continue paying rent whilst she's there - which is also going to be really tricky in terms of me finding somewhere else to live. I may end up back at my parents - which is not where you want to be at the age of 29, frankly.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news.




Thanks, mate.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Enough of me - how're other people in the Hive doing today?


----------



## Blackrat

Tired. Watching trailers of Fallout 3. Awesome.  Can't wait...


----------



## Ginnel

Tired and working, worried that my new computer isn't going to show up this Saturday as it still has its status as Queued


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Tired and working, worried that my new computer isn't going to show up this Saturday as it still has its status as Queued




I had a very bad experience of waiting for a computer once. Took them a week to get it sorted out. Was NOT happy.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> What, no thoughts?




Too early and dirty to share......





ever hear of Torg?   By Westend Games?  mid 80's?


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> So, it's another day of fun and frivolity here at work...not.
> 
> And in home news, me and my wife reached a low ebb last night. Curiously, I actually feel better about things today than I did yesterday - we at least admitted to each other that our relationship is very poor at the moment. I no longer feel like I'm wondering when the axe is going to fall - it kind of did, last night.
> 
> Going for a bleak humour angle, potentially splitting up with her will at least give me more opportunities to game...




Sorry to hear of your situation.  It'll get  better.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> Sorry to hear of your situation.  It'll get  better.




At the moment it's just wait and see. But I'm not hopeful after last night.

To be honest, I've been mentally planning out what might happen if we split up for a while now - so I can't honestly say it's a suprise that I find I can take this reasonably well. Still, it's going to be a big change.


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> At the moment it's just wait and see. But I'm not hopeful after last night.
> 
> To be honest, I've been mentally planning out what might happen if we split up for a while now - so I can't honestly say it's a suprise that I find I can take this reasonably well. Still, it's going to be a big change.



Well from Conan "To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of the women"

ah wait it may have been

"That which does not kill us makes us stronger"

*bimble*

Computers coming saturday morning Sweet!
byebye 1.6athlon with 64mb graphics card and 1 gig of ram, hello hole in my bank account!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Computers coming saturday morning Sweet!
> byebye 1.6athlon with 64mb graphics card and 1 gig of ram, hello hole in my bank account!




That sounds like a big hole in your bank account, right there. What's the spec of the new machine?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> ever hear of Torg?   By Westend Games?  mid 80's?




Yes, but I never played it.  Irronically, for some reason I always thought Tor Johnson's name was actually TORG Johnson.


[sblock="TOOOOOOORRRRR"]





[/sblock]


----------



## Mycanid

Tallarn said:


> That sounds like a big hole in your bank account, right there. What's the spec of the new machine?




I agree!  Specs please?


----------



## Mycanid

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> So, it's another day of fun and frivolity here at work...not.
> 
> And in home news, me and my wife reached a low ebb last night. Curiously, I actually feel better about things today than I did yesterday - we at least admitted to each other that our relationship is very poor at the moment. I no longer feel like I'm wondering when the axe is going to fall - it kind of did, last night.
> 
> Going for a bleak humour angle, potentially splitting up with her will at least give me more opportunities to game...




Oy ... sorry to hear this Tallarn.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Yay! Internet! It works! Finally! 



Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> So, it's another day of fun and frivolity here at work...not.
> 
> And in home news, me and my wife reached a low ebb last night. Curiously, I actually feel better about things today than I did yesterday - we at least admitted to each other that our relationship is very poor at the moment. I no longer feel like I'm wondering when the axe is going to fall - it kind of did, last night.
> 
> Going for a bleak humour angle, potentially splitting up with her will at least give me more opportunities to game...




Sorry to hear that. But the good thing might be one uncertainty less in your life! (Of course, just to open up dozens - 16,029? - of others, I suppose...)
I wish you good luck.

And I hope your voice gets better... It reads kinda orangish...


----------



## Thunderfoot

Evening Hive!

Tallarn, sorry to hear about your marital issues.  Having recently gone through something similar (or I should say am still going through (we're working on things)) I can feel your pain - literally.  Hope things work out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know what we need?



An Earth Shattering Kaboom!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH9dUeAIzGg]YouTube - Blowing up Earth[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Sounds interesting and somewhat allusionary (is that a word?).  Then again... I might be reading something into it that isn't there (damn the conspirasist in me).




Like what?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> [sblock="TOOOOOOORRRRR"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Is that Uncle Fester?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


> I agree!  Specs please?




Thirded. I'm looking into options for a new pc or laptop.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> As for the heart attack.... life is overated anyway.




 I just hope you have life insurance.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Like what?




Like it maybe influenced by real life events and various existing conspiracy theories that have been suggested by the "lunatic fringe".  That's not a bad thing since it at least gives the setting a contemporary feel opposed to the "trite points of light bs of WoTC is producing for 4e*..."




*I mean seriously given Human nature I don't thing the PCs would be the onlyones trying to make the world a better/worse place to live.  Hell if magic items exist it's expected for some lucky schmuck to find one and think they are special.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Is that Uncle Fester?




Torg Johnson, deceased wreslter turned B-Movie star.  His look was used as a basis for Uncle Fester (and was also once used as a Halloween mask.)




Bwt.  I now am over 4 posts per day!


Brb in a few hours.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *I mean seriously given Human nature I don't thing the PCs would be the onlyones trying to make the world a better/worse place to live.  Hell if magic items exist it's expected for some lucky schmuck to find one and think they are special.




Magic is fairly commonplace. Even commoners that take a couple of feats are able to weave cantrips. My world has a bit of an arcane revolution going on, with some magic items replicating Earth technology. 

As per magic items, their reliance is lessened due to the abilities that are based on race, class or which incarnum abilities are chosen.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Also sounds a little like Weis & Hickman's "Dark Sword" Trilogy.   Curse you for those books and my lions eat your children.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Thunderfoot said:


> Also sounds a little like Weis & Hickman's "Dark Sword" Trilogy.   Curse you for those books and my lions eat your children.




Hey, I never even read those books. Though I probably should now.


----------



## Thunderfoot

No you shouldn't - I refused to read the Dragonlance chronicles when I found out they were written by Weis & Hickman because the ending of the Dark Sword Trilogy had so soured me on their writing style I couldn't bear to bring myself to read them...

The writing and story of the first two was great but the ending made me want to off myself in as messy and violent a way possible.  EVVVILLLL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Thunderfoot said:


> No you shouldn't - I refused to read the Dragonlance chronicles when I found out they were written by Weis & Hickman because the ending of the Dark Sword Trilogy had so soured me on their writing style I couldn't bear to bring myself to read them...




I'm not attached to the Dragonlance chronicles anyway. I'm more of a fan of the background than the interwoven history. As long as I'm removed from the characters I never suffer ill effects from the end twist.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Reveille said:


> I'm not attached to the Dragonlance chronicles anyway. I'm more of a fan of the background than the interwoven history. As long as I'm removed from the characters I never suffer ill effects from the end twist.



And therein lies my problem, I can't read a book without getting caught up in it.  Makes for great reading and is very entertaining, however it also makes for stellar let downs when the writing goes South.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ugh... it was one of those days...  A party of 15 comes in and wanted to split their check 7 ways and got mad when they were told they could only get them split 3 ways.  Of Course, the problem was that 1 of them asked for a separate check when they initially arrived and the others asked right after the check was already printed up.

While the waitresses and hostess were struggling to split the check (since everyone kept pitching in and saying 'I want X on a separate check), another customer (a regular) over heard the check splitting hassle and cracked a joke about it to one of the waitresses.  Someone from the party complained since "it was rude of the waitress to tell the other customer what was happening".  THEN as that party was leaving the same regular began cheering and yelled out loud, "Finally they are gone!" and someone from the party got mad since she thought it was me and when she yelled into the restaurant the regular said "Why are you yelling at him, I WAS THE ONE CLAPPING. IT WAS ME NOT HIM!"

Oye..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> While the waitresses and hostess were struggling to split the check (since everyone kept pitching in and saying 'I want X on a separate check), another customer (a regular) over heard the check splitting hassle and cracked a joke about it to one of the waitresses.  Someone from the party complained since "it was rude of the waitress to tell the other customer what was happening".  THEN as that party was leaving the same regular began cheering and yelled out loud, "Finally they are gone!" and someone from the party got mad since she thought it was me and when she yelled into the restaurant the regular said "Why are you yelling at him, I WAS THE ONE CLAPPING. IT WAS ME NOT HIM!"




Sheesh, sounds like a bunch of regular idiots. This is why smart cosumerism is planned in advance.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's even more annoying is this:

NO ONE PAYED WITH A CREDIT CARD OR DEBIT!

If they each knew what they were going to have why not just put that money into the main bill instead of asking for it to be separate in hopes of not having to pitchin on the gratuity (which they each had to still do).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> What's even more annoying is this:
> 
> NO ONE PAYED WITH A CREDIT CARD OR DEBIT!
> 
> If they each knew what they were going to have why not just put that money into the main bill instead of asking for it to be separate in hopes of not having to pitchin on the gratuity (which they each had to still do).




Damn, thats frickin' insane. A pooled bill would have been the smarter choice. Oy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah and wouldn't have taken as long to figure out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think it's funny when MythBusters "busts" a myth only to have to redo the myth becauese Chris Angel proved it's plausible (maybe with camera trickery).


Mythbusters *proved* a (robotic) ninja can not catch an arrow being fired at it from a distance of 30-60 feet.

Mythbusters proved a ninja can't catch a nail being fired from a nail gun.

THEN

Chris Angel proved he can catch an arrow being fired at him from 60 feet.

Then Chris Angel proved he could catch a nail being fired at him (technically since the nail got impaled in his hand).

Now the Mythbusters are hiring a Martial Artist to try to prove that a Ninja can't catch an arrow being fired at him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think it's funny when MythBusters "busts" a myth only to have to redo the myth becauese Chris Angel proved it's plausible (maybe with camera trickery).




I'd like to know how the hell he pulls off his vanishing act in the middle of a paved paradise. Thats got me genuinely puzzled.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> What's even more annoying is this:
> 
> NO ONE PAYED WITH A CREDIT CARD OR DEBIT!
> 
> If they each knew what they were going to have why not just put that money into the main bill instead of asking for it to be separate in hopes of not having to pitchin on the gratuity (which they each had to still do).





You forgot the most important reason:

Customers are stupid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> You forgot the most important reason:
> 
> Customers are stupid.




Well, most of 'em anyway. There are some that are the exception.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I'd like to know how the hell he pulls off his vanishing act in the middle of a paved paradise. Thats got me genuinely puzzled.




Same here, especially then ones where he locks himself in a container only to reappear 10 seconds later on a balcony or standing behind the crowd.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Same here, especially then ones where he locks himself in a container only to reappear 10 seconds later on a balcony or standing behind the crowd.




I wonder what the odds are of him having a simulacrum.


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> I wonder what the odds are of him having a simulacrum.




Or a twin brother...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm...  I wonder what class and level Chris Angel would be in DnD*...




*I'm pretty sure Chris Angel if Chris Angel was made in M&M he would be at least PL 8 or 10 and have a huge dynamic power array.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm...  I wonder what class and level Chris Angel would be in DnD*...



3E or 4E?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> 3E or 4E?




Any edition.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Any edition.




For 3E at least Clr5/Sor4


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what we need?
> 
> 
> 
> An Earth Shattering Kaboom!
> 
> YouTube - Blowing up Earth




Nice Kaboom . I did that too... . You might notice that it incinerates Moon too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Nice Kaboom . I did that too... . You might notice that it incinerates Moon too.




Its the rat! 

Now I can say that my battle versus sleep has paid off. I've been looking forward to your presence here for 6 hours already. Woot!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Its the rat!
> 
> Now I can say that my battle versus sleep has paid off. I've been looking forward to your presence here for 6 hours already. Woot!




Well, considering I've only been awake for a little over hour, you could have taken a few hours nap between and still catch me .

Rat sleepy... No coffee for rat ... No cigarette for rat... Rat grumpy ... Need coffee... Need cigarette...

*Rat Smash!*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well, considering I've only been awake for a little over hour, you could have taken a few hours nap between and still catch me .
> 
> Rat sleepy... No coffee for rat ... No cigarette for rat... Rat grumpy ... Need coffee... Need cigarette...
> 
> *Rat Smash!*




And miss my mom bitchin' me out over her religious beliefs? She thinks hers are the end all and be all of human existence. Ignorant is what it is. Damn session must've lasted a total of 3 1/2 hours with dispersed breaks.


----------



## Blackrat

Oi... I can't stand people who can't accept the fact that other people might have their own opinions...


Still no coffee... Damn coffee-machine, it's too slow...


----------



## Blackrat

Post of the devil FTW!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Oi... I can't stand people who can't accept the fact that other people might have their own opinions...




Yeah, it upsets me too. As a matter of fact I think my convo with my mom pushed toward seeing that I have a little bit of Buddhist beliefs mixed in with my Christain beliefs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Post of the devil FTW!




4337 is the post of the devil?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> 4337 is the post of the devil?




No, not that. This:


----------



## Relique du Madde

He had Post 666.  Although according to some interpretations, This post of Tallarn's was (post 616). 



Tallarn said:


> It's been brewing for a long time, frankly.
> 
> <SNIP >


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> He had Post 666.




Ah. I see that now.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> He had Post 666.  Although according to some interpretations, This post of Tallarn's was (post 616).




Yes, and according to other interpretations the post of the devil is yet to come. In 999


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yes, and according to other interpretations the post of the devil is yet to come. In 999




The End of Days? Its been a while since I've seen it.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> The End of Days? Its been a while since I've seen it.




Not sure. I know it is in some movie but it is also an actual theory. It was just snatched for the movie 'cause it sounded cool .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Yeah, it upsets me too. As a matter of fact I think my convo with my mom pushed toward seeing that I have a little bit of Buddhist beliefs mixed in with my Christain beliefs.




Happy atheist, here. 

Thanks for all the kind words overnight. We had a good chat and picked things up quite a lot - but I've got a lot of work to do to make sure things stay better!

Oh, and Morning Hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh boy... I can't wait... You can reverse pickpocket a live grenade in Fallout 3 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pBKOtzZkBk&fmt=18]YouTube - Fallout 3 - Tenpenny Tower (5 of 5)[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

It's 12:00. Rat can has cigarette... Happy rat...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Oh boy... I can't wait... You can reverse pickpocket a live grenade in Fallout 3
> 
> YouTube - Fallout 3 - Tenpenny Tower (5 of 5)




That's funny, I like that.

I haven't got far enough in Half-Life 2 to get to play with the gravity gun yet, but I've heard a lot about how much fun that is, too.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

My word, I really did kill the Hive today. 

Sorry everyone! However, to make it up to you, I recommend going to YouTube and entering "The internet is for porn world of warcraft" and having a good laugh.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Good night Hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Meh, though that brought up an interesting thing to my mind. I don't think I've ever told you guys the name of the town I'm from. It's called Pornainen. Guess what the computers in libraries etc say when I try to go to my hometown's homepage? Yeah, access denied.

Now the name itself doesn't really mean anything in finnish. It is likely a bastardation of swedish Borgnäs, which is what the place was called a few hundred years ago and means something like Castle Point...


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Good night Hive!




Almost time for me to go too. Five minutes and the workday is over. Later, and good night all.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Well, considering I've only been awake for a little over hour, you could have taken a few hours nap between and still catch me .
> 
> Rat sleepy... No coffee for rat ... No cigarette for rat... Rat grumpy ... Need coffee... Need cigarette...
> 
> *Rat Smash!*




The thought of the Hulk becoming addicted to caffine or cigs is scary.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> The End of Days? Its been a while since I've seen it.




Not the worst of movies (remember...its got the California Gov in it).... a good kill some time before going to bed movie.


----------



## megamania

Dean Koontz did a novel on this subject that I completely enjoyed and wish was made into a book.   Can't think of the title just now.  I read it a few years ago when I getting into Koontz stuff.


----------



## megamania

Until another day.........


must figure out how to line up my time on net with others....


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Until another day.........
> 
> 
> must figure out how to line up my time on net with others....




You missed me by a half hour (due to my over sleeping).


----------



## Mycanid

You lazybone Relique!


----------



## Mycanid

Heh heh ... aftrenoon hivers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not my fault I was enjoying my dream


----------



## Dog Moon

From now on, you can only dream BAD STUFF.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon killed the Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Dog Moon killed the Hive.



Fukathka Reveille in the hive!


----------



## Dog Moon

But I did not kill the Reveille.


----------



## Relique du Madde

moo?


----------



## Dog Moon

I also did not kill the cow, apparently.


----------



## Dog Moon

Who let the cows out?  Moo, moo, moo, moo, moo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Who let the cows out?  Moo, moo, moo, moo, moo.




 You been watching The Simpsons?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> But I did not kill the Reveille.




Reveille is thankful.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> You been watching The Simpsons?




If Dog Moon said, "That reminds of that time when a cow entered the hive" we'd know he'd been watching the Family Guy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> If Dog Moon said, "That reminds of that cow entered the hive" we'd know he'd been watching the Family Guy.




Or if he'd said something about a secret cow level, we'd know that he'd been playing Diablo.


----------



## Dog Moon

I was thinking of "Who let the dogs out?  Ruff, ruff, ruff, ruff, ruff!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

It could be worse...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNQrAmugwcw]YouTube - Purina - Meow Mix - Ask For It By Name - 1982 - UK Advert[/ame]


----------



## Dog Moon

I already know not to click on that video.


----------



## megamania

but cats ask for it by name


Mega accounted for and present.


----------



## megamania

and guys.... Don't have a cow


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.

Still need to call in my Morgage payment and get some shuteye.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> but cats ask for it by name
> 
> 
> Mega accounted for and present.




Strangely enough even Mikey likes it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yep.

It's GREEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAT!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Yep.
> 
> It's GREEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAT!




What is?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> What is?




Meow Mix cat food, I think.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Meow Mix cat food, I think.




Somewhy I see Dr. Evil in my mind when I hear that brand


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Meow Mix cat food, I think.




Or... some sort of frosted corn flakes or something.  Take your pick.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Somewhy I see Dr. Evil in my mind when I hear that brand




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz91vQbjmBI]YouTube - Meow Mix - Dr.Evil Better Quality[/ame]

That's why.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> That's why.




Hmm, very likely. No wonder I associated it to Dr. Evil....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dr Evil vs. Dr Horrible....  I wonder who would win.

*See The secret Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got done watching Transmorphers; it was campy and worth the watch for a once in a lifetime.


----------



## Blackrat

Those cats on your avatar Rev? The other's Fru right, but have you got another cat?
Which reminds me. Only month to go anymore and Bast & Isis will come home... GF went seeing them the other day and took some video on her phone. Damn those little critters are cute.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Those cats on your avatar Rev? The other's Fru right, but have you got another cat?
> Which reminds me. Only month to go anymore and Bast & Isis will come home... GF went seeing them the other day and took some video on her phone. Damn those little critters are cute.




Fru isn't either of them. I actually wiped the image from wikipedia. It was too cute to pass up so I desktopped it and cropped a second copy for my avatar.

Litlle miss Fruits has been giving me love somethin' fierce today. I think due to my mothers disklike of her and not giving Fru any attention, she has come to realize that I am truly the only one that does love her. She doesn't like being held, but she loves to lay at my feet when I'm on the comp or lay with me when I'm watching TV.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I hope I didn't scare off any hivers.


----------



## Blackrat

Nah, I'm just tired. 4&1/2 hours of work to go. I think I'll just drop to bed and take a few hour nap after work...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've been watching Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog (again).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Nah, I'm just tired. 4&1/2 hours of work to go. I think I'll just drop to bed and take a few hour nap after work...




I'm a bt tired too. I'm gonna wait till my Tiny Adventure is over til I call it a night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Nah, I'm just tired. 4&1/2 hours of work to go. I think I'll just drop to bed and take a few hour nap after work...




I'm a bit tired too. I'm gonna wait till my Tiny Adventure is over till I call it a night though. Shouldn't be too long, half hour at most.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Calling it a night guys. Till later.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> I'm a bit tired too. I'm gonna wait till my Tiny Adventure is over till I call it a night though. Shouldn't be too long, half hour at most.




Hmmm...my real name is Mathew Freeman and I currently have a Facebook avatar of WALL-E - feel free to friend me on Facebook, all Hivers welcome!

I need more friends that play D&D Tiny Adventures - I don't get enough healing and buffs!


----------



## Blackrat

Morning T.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Morning T.




Morning to you!

How's you this fine morning? And how's Finland?



			
				Monty Python said:
			
		

> _Finland, Finland, Finland,
> The country where I quite want to be..._


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Morning to you!
> 
> How's you this fine morning? And how's Finland?




Quite happy. Weekend is coming. Nothing planned for, so I can prolly just lay back and rest. Maybe go and get some junk-food...

Finland... Sunny, but cold. Winter's coming. Not happy about that...

Oh, and our former president just won the Nobel prize of Peace...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Quite happy. Weekend is coming. Nothing planned for, so I can prolly just lay back and rest. Maybe go and get some junk-food...
> 
> Finland... Sunny, but cold. Winter's coming. Not happy about that...
> 
> Oh, and our former president just won the Nobel prize of Peace...




Here's the full song, with pictures!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgTyVkpJY3g]YouTube - Monty Python - Finland[/ame]

Our former Prime Minister is converting to Catholicism and setting up faith foundations, or something. As an atheist, that does not make me happy.  You seem to have a much better class of ex-leader.


----------



## Blackrat

Pretty good images of Finland. Though those mountains make me wonder a bit... And the snacks were definetly not finnish, never even seen any of those brands...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Pretty good images of Finland. Though those mountains make me wonder a bit... And the snacks were definetly not finnish, never even seen any of those brands...




Having seen some Finnish food, I also think that the person who made that video hasn't actually been to Finland...


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Having seen some Finnish food, I also think that the person who made that video hasn't actually been to Finland...




Well, yeah.. Never seen a burger that big and the breakfast looked more like american to me, but the dinner could have been from a fancy restaurant. Yeah, I think too that those were not finnish food.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I reckon I might be able to top 5000 posts today. Heh.

Once upon a time, during the old Hivemind, I had over 8000 posts. But the admins decided to get rid of some of the Very Long Hivemind Threads, and so in an event named the Great Purge, all of the major Hivemind posters lost thousands off their postcount.

Oh, there was a wailing and a gnashing of teeth when that happened. But we got over it.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, 20+ posts to go. It's doable ofcourse.

An hour to go and weekend starts for me! Hurray!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Right, I have to speak to Relate and see if I can arrange some relationship counselling for me & the other half.

I've been procrastinating about this for a day and a half because I'm scared to do it. That's actually quite pathetic when you think about it - why am I scared or worried about trying to get help, when I want my situation to improve? Gah. Stupid human brain.


----------



## Blackrat

Well the question really boils down to this: Do you still care about her... Does she still care about you? At least in any way? If the answer to both is yes, then it's certainly not pathetic to search objective help to figure out the problems. Well, that's my opinion at least. Cheers T, hope things work out in the end. And don't be afraid to open up to us either. We'll listen, and we'll be here


----------



## Blackrat

Later guys. I'll prolly pop by during the weekend. Bye...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Well the question really boils down to this: Do you still care about her... Does she still care about you? At least in any way? If the answer to both is yes, then it's certainly not pathetic to search objective help to figure out the problems. Well, that's my opinion at least. Cheers T, hope things work out in the end. And don't be afraid to open up to us either. We'll listen, and we'll be here




I absolutely do care for her, and I know she cares for me.

I rang them, and it's looking good. Hopefully we can find a time when we can go in the next couple of weeks.

In other news, I'm feeling all energised and ready to rock!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Have a great weekend, Hive! See you all on Monday, no doubt.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Our former Prime Minister is converting to Catholicism and setting up faith foundations, or something. As an atheist, that does not make me happy.  You seem to have a much better class of ex-leader.





Is it a mandatory donation or a government ran program?  'Cause then it should matter, as in you shouldn't get offended if it were his own money setting it up or if it were his own company doing it.   When it's the government is involved in a religous issue, then blood should boil (well at least in America it sometimes does).. 

Personally, I'm not an athiest, but I HATE how religion always get thrown into American politics (even though the candidates often takes political stances on hot button issues that are contrary to the tenants of their religion and NO ONE EVER calls them on it).  America has a separation of Church and state for a reason, yet during the last hundred or so years religious affiliation has become an issue and become mandatory for election.


----------



## Aeson

Some times things are worth saving so fight for them. If you think your marriage is worth then go for it. Nothing wrong with getting help when you need it.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I've been watching Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog (again).




Just why did they restrict access to non-American viewers? why?!


Today was my uncles funeral. We rented a bus that drove us to there and back. It was nothing particularly fancy, a small grave just for his urn and a small sign with his name. The ceremony was not religious, but there was a speaker from the cemetery that wrote down some words based on his talks with close family members. He hit mostly exactly what I cherished so much about his personality. It was beautiful done, even if I know that this man does this all the time and might have used several standard phrases. It hit still all the things going on in my head. 

Oh damn, it still makes me so sad, and I find so many things that I'll miss. The fact (barring disease and accidents) that he will not be there for the larger part of my life (most of it yet to come...) The thought that people that might become dear to me in the future will never get to know him. That even my memory of him might fade (what was the sound of his voice again). Or how hard it is on his wife, who probably had expected so many more years (and years counted in each day, not just the few family events and holidays the rest of the family would see my uncle). 
It's possibly overthinking, but that's what one can do on a long bus ride home.  
Trauerarbeit, indeed. (Work of Mourning)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Just why did they restrict access to non-American viewers? why?!




Bandwidth issues mostly.  They day the first chapter was posted the site went down immediately and didn't come back up until a day or so passed.  








Life should be celebrated and it is cruel that memory fades quickly. 

 I once had a dream where I was at my funeral (this was ten years ago during the end of high school).  In that dream I was a ghost and I counted all the people there and came to the conclusion that out of all of them, only like 10 of them even mattered.  

It worries me to think about what I would see if I had that dream again today.


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> I reckon I might be able to top 5000 posts today. Heh.
> 
> Once upon a time, during the old Hivemind, I had over 8000 posts. But the admins decided to get rid of some of the Very Long Hivemind Threads, and so in an event named the Great Purge, all of the major Hivemind posters lost thousands off their postcount.
> 
> Oh, there was a wailing and a gnashing of teeth when that happened. But we got over it.




Yup.  I lost about 850 posts then.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Life should be celebrated and it is cruel that memory fades quickly.
> 
> I once had a dream where I was at my funeral (this was ten years ago during the end of high school).  In that dream I was a ghost and I counted all the people there and came to the conclusion that out of all of them, only like 10 of them even mattered.
> 
> It worries me to think about what I would see if I had that dream again today.




I figure I MIGHT have 10 people come to see me off.  Small family and we seem to have drifted apart.  With my work load and my wife's.... poor decisions in the past I have few friends (if any) that would come.

I need money or to become a woman.   Both always attracts people.....


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> I need money or to become a woman.   Both always attracts people.....




That might help. But I think what you need more is going out with others. If I look at my uncle, I think the fact that he met and travelled (sailing, wandering, skiing) a lot with friends was important. It was, as I understood, a rather large group of people coming to the funeral - and I think everyone counted. 
Another factor is strong family ties. That's hard to affect, though... Unlike friends, you can't choose your family!


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Hears a pin drop*


Yup, it's definately a weekend at the Hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

*scared by the dropping pin.  runs away*


----------



## Blackrat

What the... What was that sound?

*runs away in panic*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Panic?   Don't mind if I do!*



* What movie is that from? That is assuming I didn't get that quote wrong.


----------



## Blackrat

Right now can't come up with it... I know that quote... I know I've seen the movie... But I just can't remember what it is...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Panic?   Don't mind if I do!*
> 
> 
> 
> * What movie is that from? That is assuming I didn't get that quote wrong.




"No beer and no tv make homer go something something."
"Go Crazy?"
"Don't mind if I do.  *Misc sounds effects*"

Is that what you're thinking of?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> "No beer and no tv make homer go something something."
> "Go Crazy?"
> "Don't mind if I do.  *Misc sounds effects*"
> 
> Is that what you're thinking of?




I never panic....   I just run in tight circles screaming and yelling with my arms waving in the air.   Its a game to see what others will do.   The time they called 911 was no so much fun however......


----------



## megamania

Well I gotta go already.  My daughter and her soccer team made the finals in soccer and I'm going.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> "No beer and no tv make homer go something something."
> "Go Crazy?"
> "Don't mind if I do.  *Misc sounds effects*"
> 
> Is that what you're thinking of?




Wow... I killed that quote.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *Hears a pin drop*




ACK! What the frell was that?!

_*hides behind a bag aof dirty laundry*_


----------



## megamania

Cathy's team won , 5-2.

I got some photos of her playing and her team with the trophy.   I hope they come out.


----------



## megamania

Otherwise I'm enjoying some 90's Pop on the radio and looking at working on my DnD game and the final bit of organizing the hobby room so that I can begin my Storyhour work again.


----------



## Aeson

Zombie Ninjas. 



That is all.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Cathy's team won , 5-2.
> 
> I got some photos of her playing and her team with the trophy.   I hope they come out.




Gratz to her and the team.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware....  I think Reality TV shows hit the all time low.  Here is the concept of a new reality tv show:

B, C, D list Celebrities have their lives recorded in hopes of of winning a competition to get their OWN reality tv series.   


What also is sort of annoying but on a different scale is that a chunk of that one 700 BILLION dollar bail out that they passed last week is going to State who gave Hollywood Production companies tax breaks to film outside of California.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Zombie Ninjas.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.




SKELETAL PIRATES

That is all.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I sware....  I think Reality TV shows hit the all time low.  Here is the concept of a new reality tv show:
> 
> B, C, D list Celebrities have their lives recorded in hopes of of winning a competition to get their OWN reality tv series.
> 
> 
> What also is sort of annoying but on a different scale is that a chunk of that one 700 BILLION dollar bail out that they passed last week is going to State who gave Hollywood Production companies tax breaks to film outside of California.




And to make it worse-  people WILL watch and vote.....   

Marvel is doing their best to film WITHIN California vs Canada or another US city.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Gratz to her and the team.




Thankyou and she says "Thankyou" and also "Who is that?"


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> SKELETAL PIRATES
> 
> That is all.



Pirates suck.

I just finished watching the greatest movie ever. The Gamers: Dorkness Rising


megamania said:


> Thankyou and she says "Thankyou" and also "Who is that?"




Some perv she'll need to stay away from when she's older.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Marvel is doing their best to film WITHIN California vs Canada or another US city.




Which is a good thing considering how many movie studios film outside California because of how expensive it is to film (or do anything else) in this state.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Zombie Ninjas.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.






megamania said:


> SKELETAL PIRATES
> 
> That is all.




*Vampiric Vikings!*

Is that all?


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> *Vampiric Vikings!*
> 
> Is that all?




*Pissed-off Amazons!*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> *Pissed-off Amazons!*




Hmm....  Amazons..


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm.... Amazons..




Heh, better believe it!


----------



## Blackrat

wow... Goldmoon. It's been a while...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Pin dropping in the hive? You should know that I was born on a sunday - I can hear the grass grow. I am not that easily frightened!

Catmoon, Dogmoon, Goldmoon - what other lunar personalities do we have?


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> wow... Goldmoon. It's been a while...




I moved to Guam and then was.....away....for awhile. I'm back for a short while but I may have internet where Im going next so maybe I can stay in touch.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I moved to Guam and then was.....away....for awhile. I'm back for a short while but I may have internet where Im going next so maybe I can stay in touch.




It's so good to see our Amazonian friend again. 

I hope you can spin some tales of your adventures while away. Welcome back.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> *Pissed-off Amazons!*




Scarier than the other 3 combined.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Which is a good thing considering how many movie studios film outside California because of how expensive it is to film (or do anything else) in this state.




This of course will only happen if California gives them some breaks.  They want to film all four remaining movies in the same general area.  Who knows where Iron man will battle the Demon in the Bottle, Cap throw his shield and Thor do some Hammer time otherwise.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> *Pissed-off Amazons!*





Its that time already?!?


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> wow... Goldmoon. It's been a while...




...and the Hive will never be the same......  oh wait... she already left.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> I moved to Guam and then was.....away....for awhile. I'm back for a short while but I may have internet where Im going next so maybe I can stay in touch.




Excellent.  Look forward to your unique perspective on things.  Hive needs to be livened up a bit.


----------



## megamania

Appears I am alone again so I'll work on my Siberys Seven Storyhour again.  I forgot how long it takes to make NPCs over 10th level.  My Psion 10 / Metamind 2 / Dark lantern 1 is taking forever to do but she is scarey in a psychological way.  She should be fun to explore in my various Storyhours.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Appears I am alone again so I'll work on my Siberys Seven Storyhour again.  I forgot how long it takes to make NPCs over 10th level.  My Psion 10 / Metamind 2 / Dark lantern 1 is taking forever to do but she is scarey in a psychological way.  She should be fun to explore in my various Storyhours.




Dark Lantern?  Which resource is that PrC from?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Dark Lantern?  Which resource is that PrC from?




The Green Lantern  *ducks*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> The Green Lantern  *ducks*




He said: 



megamania said:


> My Psion 10 / Metamind 2 / Dark lantern 1




Therefore it is a prestige class. Unless comics are including D20 material, I highly doubt it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's from Faiths of Eberon


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's from Faiths of Eberon



Nuts, thats one book I am currently without.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Eats oreos*


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's from Faiths of Eberon




You sure? I thought it's in the Sharn book... I could be wrong ofcourse...

Morning guys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *Eats oreos*




_*Watches Relique eating oreos*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> You sure? I thought it's in the Sharn book... I could be wrong ofcourse...
> 
> Morning guys.




Whats up Blackrat? How was your weekend?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You sure? I thought it's in the Sharn book... I could be wrong ofcourse...
> 
> Morning guys.




I checked the WoTC website PrC guide and that's what it said.


----------



## Blackrat

Pretty good. Was nice to not actually do anything for a while. Well, except the dishes yesterday, but that was only because we didn't have any clean dishes anymore .

Installed Icewind Dale 2 on 'puter again. Great fun to play still. I made an all dwarf party and play them like gold-creedy buggers they are


----------



## Relique du Madde

Grr...  My net connection hit a snag. I've been watching Who Killed the electric Car? on Youtube and up until now I had not buffering problems.




Blackrat said:


> Installed Icewind Dale 2 on 'puter again. Great fun to play still. I made an all dwarf party and play them like gold-creedy buggers they are




LoL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Pretty good. Was nice to not actually do anything for a while. Well, except the dishes yesterday, but that was only because we didn't have any clean dishes anymore .



Sheesh. My mom has been letting her dishes pile up for three days in a row. I don't think there is any clean container in the house that can be used as a cereal/soup bowl.  

I'm just about ready to drop $30-$40 for my own set of dinnerware. Its frickin ridiculous. 



Blackrat said:


> Installed Icewind Dale 2 on 'puter again. Great fun to play still. I made an all dwarf party and play them like gold-creedy buggers they are



Never got a chance to play ID2. How is it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, do you guys like the avatar I made from the WotC 4E Moster Manual wallpaper?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I can't tell if it's a dragon or something else.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I can't tell if it's a dragon or something else.



Its a Red Dragon.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Never got a chance to play ID2. How is it?




Very good. I think it was the first CRPG to use 3e rules, and it does pretty good work on it. The thing is, I've always become bored with the story and as such, have never actually played it through. *shrug*

Most likely won't be getting through this time either, but I need something to keep me busy waiting for Fallout...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Its a Red Dragon.




Ah.  Cause it almost looks like a demonic head with an open mouth.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> So, do you guys like the avatar I made from the WotC 4E Moster Manual wallpaper?




Guess what I've had for a wallpaper for 2 months now?

Yeah, I recogniced your avatar. Though you mirrored it to face the other way...


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Its a Red Dragon.




It can't be a Red Dragon.  That doesn't make sense for Fru/Rev to use as an Avatar.  It MUST be a Half-Dragon [Red] Kitty Kat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Guess what I've had for a wallpaper for 2 months now?



[sblock=This no doubt






[/sblock]







Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I recogniced your avatar. Though you mirrored it to face the other way...



Thought it would look better that way as an avatar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> It can't be a Red Dragon.  That doesn't make sense for Fru/Rev to use as an Avatar.  It MUST be a Half-Dragon [Red] Kitty Kat.




Thought it was awesome enough to swipe. My avatar can really swing from one point of the pentagram to the other.

It doesn't always have to be a bugle/trumpet or a cat of sorts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Very good. I think it was the first CRPG to use 3e rules, and it does pretty good work on it. The thing is, I've always become bored with the story and as such, have never actually played it through. *shrug*




This just jumped onto the must buy list. Damn, I can't believe I'm gonna be broke until April of next year.  

Stupid saving up for Disneyland vacation next year. Then again it is for my godson/nephew's birthday. Though I'll doubt he will remember his third birthday in 5 or ten years.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> This just jumped onto the must buy list. Damn, I can't believe I'm gonna be broke until April of next year.



Well, shouldn't be very expencive anymore . It is afterall from 2000 or 2001...



> Stupid saving up for Disneyland vacation next year. Then again it is for my godson/nephew's birthday. Though I'll doubt he will remember his third birthday in 5 or ten years.




I doubt he'll remember it even in 2 years anymore. In that age you tend to forget everything quite fast...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well, shouldn't be very expencive anymore . It is afterall from 2000 or 2001...



Well, I'm just sayin' that all my expenses are planned out until April of next year, won't have a free penny until then.



Blackrat said:


> I doubt he'll remember it even in 2 years anymore. In that age you tend to forget everything quite fast...



Thus my questioning why the hell we are even bothering until he is at least 6-8.


----------



## Blackrat

So Rev, I've almost got Midnight Star done. Posted a question for you to the OOC.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So Rev, I've almost got Midnight Star done. Posted a question for you to the OOC.



and replied.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Thus my questioning why the hell we are even bothering until he is at least 6-8.




I often wondered that whenever I went to Disneyland and see people pushing strollers with their young children.  I suspect the reason why people do go to Disneyland with their little children comes down to Cabin Fever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I often wondered that whenever I went to Disneyland and see people pushing strollers with their young children.  I suspect the reason why people do go to Disneyland with their little children comes down to Cabin Fever.




I can understand Californians taking their babies and toddlers to Disneyland, but out of staters?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mild insanity?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Mild insanity?




Must be. My mom and sister prolly caught a glimse of a Cthulhuoid.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive!

So, I've decided to get writing some 4e materials (possibly with some friends here in the UK) and send it off to various games companies to see if I can start to get published. I want to write stuff influenced by UK myths and legends (and not just Arthurian stuff, either!).

Wish me luck!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive!



Morning Tallarn.



Tallarn said:


> So, I've decided to get writing some 4e materials (possibly with some friends here in the UK) and send it off to various games companies to see if I can start to get published. I want to write stuff influenced by UK myths and legends (and not just Arthurian stuff, either!).
> 
> Wish me luck!




Lots of luck. And thanks for the healing.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Morning Tallarn.
> 
> Lots of luck. And thanks for the healing.




No worries on the healing front! I keep a careful eye on that throughout the day. 

It's the buffs that really make a good difference during the course of the adventure, so keep an eye out for those!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> No worries on the healing front! I keep a careful eye on that throughout the day.
> 
> It's the buffs that really make a good difference during the course of the adventure, so keep an eye out for those!




I've been buffin' you like mad notes. But now its time for me to call it a night, so until later.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> I've been buffin' you like mad notes. But now its time for me to call it a night, so until later.




Goodnight and sleep well.

So - who else in the Hive today?


----------



## Blackrat

Still around a few hours.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Still around a few hours.




Any chance of an update on the pbp, or are you waiting on a player?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Any chance of an update on the pbp, or are you waiting on a player?




No, not really waiting for anyone. Just thinking about how to write.


----------



## Ginnel

*predicts a giant foot coming down crashing through the ceiling just like Monty Python with a booming voice saying "and now for something completely different" upon which the whole cast so far will start a dance off against a local gang of Fox Ninjas!*

or maybe not


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm... Fox Ninjas sound pretty cool... Hmm...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> *predicts a giant foot coming down crashing through the ceiling just like Monty Python with a booming voice saying "and now for something completely different" upon which the whole cast so far will start a dance off against a local gang of Fox Ninjas!*
> 
> or maybe not




Fox Ninjas live in fear of Bear Pirates, so I've been told.


----------



## Blackrat

Well T. I updated the game .

Bear Pirates... Now that's something I might use...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Well T. I updated the game .
> 
> Bear Pirates... Now that's something I might use...




Thank you! I have replied. 

I hope now we can move on to the next encounter and start to really cause some chaos.

Well...sorry...what I mean by "cause some chaos" is "preach the word of Kord" of course.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ladies, gentleman and distinguished members of other genders, I am proud to announce that this is my *5,000th POST!*

Huzzah, hooray, and so on and so forth...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Ladies, gentleman and distinguished members of other genders, I am proud to announce that this is my *5,000th POST!*
> 
> Huzzah, hooray, and so on and so forth...




Congratulations, Tallarn! 5,000 posts - and you managed to put it into the hive... what a honor!


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, congratulations on 5k.  It's an important mark in any EnWorlder's career, assuming said EnWorlder ever meets that mark.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Congratulations, Tallarn! 5,000 posts - and you managed to put it into the hive... what a honor!




I'd been keeping an eye on it for a while. 

It's great too, because I'm actually off gaming tonight for the first time in about a month, and that's also very exciting. Time to make sure those DM gears are still spinning in my head!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Given my post per day count, I should reach 5k posts in approximately  383.37 days.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Given my post per day count, I should reach 5k posts in approximately  383.37 days.



The Hive helps.  And PbP gaming.  I'm pretty sure that without those two things, I'd still be sitting pretty in the triple digits.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Same here (considering that my character in Jemal's X-men M&M game talks alot).


----------



## Dog Moon

Pbp has helped me some, but I've only really been in one game, so not as much as some people.  The Hive though... yeah, got a LOT of posts in the Hive.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Pbp has helped me some, but I've only really been in one game, so not as much as some people.  The Hive though... yeah, got a LOT of posts in the Hive.



Pfff... who cares for post count! 

And yeah, busy here, so no real hive posting - friend came over to visit, so social life interrupted me... but leaves tomorrow, then I'm more active again!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Wow, this morning I read a surprising e-mail in when opening my office e-mails (after a week of vacation) - I was selected to go to a Microsoft conference end of this month in Los Angeles! 

My second company-supported trip to the US! It's all a little on short notice (not dissimilar to the first one), and we have to make travel arrangement and two people "in-the-know" are on vacation, but well, that should be still relatively minor.

So, any Hivers living in LA or attending the same conference? (The PDC)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> Pfff... who cares for post count!




Crothan, Rystil Arden, and Hypersmurf do.


----------



## Relique du Madde

<-----  The Orange Curtain is the southern border of Los Angeles County.  In other words, depending on traffic, I'm within a 30 minute to 1 hour 45 minute drive of Los Angeles.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> *predicts a giant foot coming down crashing through the ceiling ...




A Blue foot like my avatar?


----------



## megamania

Home sick with the flu.

Chicken soup, nap and now I'm here updating S7 and checking on the Hive.


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> Fox Ninjas live in fear of Bear Pirates, so I've been told.




Wolverine Pacifists are the scary ones.  When they get mad it gets ugly suddenly as they snap and let out months of anger.... bloody ugly....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Crothan, Rystil Arden, and Hypersmurf do.




Quite contrary. I know for a fact that Croth doesn't give a rats behind about postcount.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Ladies, gentleman and distinguished members of other genders, I am proud to announce that this is my *5,000th POST!*
> 
> Huzzah, hooray, and so on and so forth...




Congrats!

I'll be hittin' the 24k mark soon myself. After that it is a cool 4,000 posts until 8th level! 
Still using the 3E progression system myself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> wolverine pacifists are the scary ones.  When they get mad it gets ugly suddenly as they snap and let out months of anger.... Bloody ugly....




*snikt*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *snikt*




Whats happening Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Whats happening Relique?




That was Wolverine popping out his claws.


Nothing is really happening with me at the moment.  I was looking at the pictures of the Toyota (Scion) iQ.  It's basically the Toyota's 4 seater "smart" car which they are re-branding as a Scion for US release.  The car's back seat looks like it's going to be a death trap during rear end collisions.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> That was Wolverine popping out his claws.



Well I figured that much.



Relique du Madde said:


> Nothing is really happening with me at the moment.  I was looking at the pictures of the Toyota (Scion) iQ.  It's basically the Toyota's 4 seater "smart" car which they are re-branding as a Scion for US release.  The car's back seat looks like it's going to be a death trap during rear end collisions.



Are you considering your options as per purchasing a vehicle?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phew....just got done compiling every single Warlock poer from DDI into a single word document. I'm set up.

Won't need DDI for my character, I got everything I need. Except for all the feats.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Are you considering your options as per purchasing a vehicle?




Nope.  I saw a news piece about it so I decided to find out more (since my GF loves Scions).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope.  I saw a news piece about it so I decided to find out more (since my GF loves Scions).




As per myself, I find I am drawn to Infinitys. It started in High School when I had a subscription to Road & Track.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> <-----  The Orange Curtain is the southern border of Los Angeles County.  In other words, depending on traffic, I'm within a 30 minute to 1 hour 45 minute drive of Los Angeles.




Interesting... We'll see what kind of travel arrangements will be made and where I will stay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anyone alive in here?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Interesting... We'll see what kind of travel arrangements will be made and where I will stay.




Whats up Mustrum?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Anyone alive in here?




First you'd need to define "alive"...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> First you'd need to define "alive"...




Anyone that doesn't have a death certificate, proving that they are thereby [un]dead. 

Or anyone running on caffeine.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Anyone that doesn't have a death certificate, proving that they are thereby [un]dead.
> 
> Or anyone running on caffeine.




Ah, in that case I might be alive...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, in that case I might be alive...




Lemme gues....the caffeine part?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got done watching The Haunted Mansion with my buddy Axel Fox. 

Damn, I forgot how hilarious it is.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Lemme gues....the caffeine part?




No, I just don't have a deathcertificate . I gave up on coffee... At least for a while. My stomach really doesn't cope well with it...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> No, I just don't have a deathcertificate . I gave up on coffee... At least for a while. My stomach really doesn't cope well with it...




Tummy ache?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Tummy ache?




Yeah, acid burbs... Not nice. Milk helps, but I don't like my coffee with milk. Changed to tea for the time being.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, acid burbs... Not nice. Milk helps, but I don't like my coffee with milk. Changed to tea for the time being.




Tea is good too. I don't drink all that often, but I do enjoy it ocassionally. Earl Grey, with a tiny splash of honey and a teaspoon of milk; pretty good drink.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Another inch and a half and my hair will be halfway down my back. 

Might take another year and a half to get it waist length though.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Tea is good too. I don't drink all that often, but ii do enjoy it ocassionally. Earl Grey, with a tiny splash of honey and ateaspoon of milk; pretty good drink.



Earl Grey is my fave too. But no milk, and no honey... Never liked honey... A bit strange since my father does some beekeeping of his own on his freetime. Enough to get more honey than we use ourselves so it's more like side-business of his. Makes a decent money too.


Reveille said:


> Another inch and a half and my hair will be halfway down my back.
> 
> Might take another year and a half to get it waist length though.



Wow. I never knew you had long hair. I though you kept it short. Might be because that pic of yours in your sig has the scarf to hide it...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Wow. I never knew you had long hair. I though you kept it short. Might be because that pic of yours in your sig has the scarf to hide it...




As soon as I can get a decent picture of it I'll upload it.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> As soon as I can get a decent picture of it I'll upload it.




I still have vague memories of having long hair. Though the thing I remember best is when I first went outside after shaving it off. The feeling of wind on my head was... well, freaking honestly...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I still have vague memories of having long hair. Though the thing I remember best is when I first went outside after shaving it off. The feeling of wind on my head was... well, freaking honestly...



Some people can pull it off, some can't......

I shaved my head once. It was not a pretty picture. My mom said I looked like a cancer patient. 

I had to get my hair cut for work and couldn't afford to get it done professionally, so I decided the hell with it, and it all went.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I shaved my head once. It was not a pretty picture. My mom said I looked like a cancer patient.
> 
> I had to get my hair cut for work and couldn't afford to get it done professionally, so I decided the hell with it, and it all went.




My decision to get rid of it was actually because my hairbase was in such a bad condition that i could just take a big grap and pull it of without feeling any pain. I actually thought I'd just shave it off and let it grow back but taking better care of it. But I happened to like the shape of my head and the light feeling so I ended up shaving it regularly. Been that way for 7 or 8 years now


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> My decision to get rid of it was actually because my hairbase was in such a bad condition that i could just take a big grap and pull it of without feeling any pain. I actually thought I'd just shave it off and let it grow back but taking better care of it. But I happened to like the shape of my head and the light feeling so I ended up shaving it regularly. Been that way for 7 or 8 years now




You know that pic of you with your gf that you linked to? Well you kind of look like a biker. No kidding.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> You know that pic of you with your gf that you linked to? Well you kind of look like a biker. No kidding.




I know. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing on my line of work. The nurses keep joking that it's good to have a big scary guy around whom they know to be on their side 

A guy looking like me is also good to preventing anything from actually happening.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I know. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing on my line of work. The nurses keep joking that it's good to have a big scary guy around whom they know to be on their side




I swear I'm gonna lose the weight. And hopefully bulk up a bit. 
A fit broad shouldered guy might help to further our cause.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> A guy looking like me is also good to preventing anything from actually happening.




There is only a half truth to that. A guy with a gun won't care so much as to how big and mean another person is, whereas someone else won't think twice  about leaving alone when it comes to fisticuffs.


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> A Blue foot like my avatar?



Somebody here is Monty Python-deficient. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Somebody here is Monty Python-deficient.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




2 somebodys. Although when it comes to The Meaning of Life; not so much. 
Sir, its just a wafer. *eat* *boom*


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> There is only a half truth to that. A guy with a gun won't care so much as to how big and mean another person is




Well yeah, but then again, luckily that isn't as usual around here as it might be there.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> 2 somebodys.




I suppose actually most of us are .

Life of Brian is my fave


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well yeah, but then again, luckily that isn't as usual around here as it might be there.




Stricter gun laws?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Stricter gun laws?




Well yeah. At least as far as I know. Although recent school shootouts around here too, is starting to prove that the laws are pretty ineffictive. But they are making them even stricter apparently.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning all! I'm abandoning the orange text as it's too much effort for no real result.

I had an interesting experience last night - the pub that we were gaming in was running a free Xmas meal preview, so we all ended up having Xmas dinner during the game! Very surreal.

Full story in the blog, by the way.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Morning all! I'm abandoning the orange text as it's too much effort for no real result.
> 
> I had an interesting experience last night - the pub that we were gaming in was running a free Xmas meal preview, so we all ended up having Xmas dinner during the game! Very surreal.
> 
> Full story in the blog, by the way.




You played in a pub? Wow... Sounds like a blast though


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Morning all! I'm abandoning the orange text as it's too much effort for no real result.
> 
> I had an interesting experience last night - the pub that we were gaming in was running a free Xmas meal preview, so we all ended up having Xmas dinner during the game! Very surreal.
> 
> Full story in the blog, by the way.




Ah, man. I enjoyed the orange text. I always knew that Tallarn was here when I saw the orange text. I'm gonna miss it. 

I'll have to check out your blog sometime tomorrow after I've gooten a good nights sleep and gotten at leat a mug of coffee in me.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Whats up Mustrum?




Everything that's not hold down, Reveille! 

What will be up is the plane that brings me from Europe to America (I can't be more specific, since I have no idea which airports I have to use) so I can visit the Microsoft PDC in Los Angeles at the end of this month. As I posted earlier - this opportunity arised surprisingly and while I was on vactions - when I got back to work, I had an e-mail saying that I show register for the event ASAP. And now our departments secretary will have to figure out how I get there and where I stay - and I am wondering if there are any LA EN Worlders or IT EN Worlders that might be nearby... I don't know, of course, whether I will have any time at all, and don't really know what to expect yet. But it's pretty cool to get such opportunities. It's certainly not what I expected or could hope for when I took this job 2 years ago.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Well yeah. At least as far as I know. Although recent school shootouts around here too, is starting to prove that the laws are pretty ineffictive. But they are making them even stricter apparently.




Laws can be pretty ineffective if people really set their mind into breaking them. And then you have to ramp up the means to enforce them, which can be ugly, too. (And fails, too.) The problem often seems to start once the first precedent is set.

Or it's just a matter of selective perception.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Laws can be pretty ineffective if people really set their mind into breaking them. And then you have to ramp up the means to enforce them, which can be ugly, too. (And fails, too.) The problem often seems to start once the first precedent is set.
> 
> Or it's just a matter of selective perception.




Edit: Never mind, might be a bit stretching into the no politics zone.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Gah!

Having a fire alarm test that requires you to go down 8 flights of stairs, stand around, and then climb back up again is NOT FUN.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Gah!
> 
> Having a fire alarm test that requires you to go down 8 flights of stairs, stand around, and then climb back up again is NOT FUN.




*Puts on the fireman helmet*

Yes, but it's good for you to know what to do when the real situation arises...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Everything that's not hold down, Reveille!
> 
> What will be up is the plane that brings me from Europe to America (I can't be more specific, since I have no idea which airports I have to use) so I can visit the Microsoft PDC in Los Angeles at the end of this month. As I posted earlier - this opportunity arised surprisingly and while I was on vactions - when I got back to work, I had an e-mail saying that I show register for the event ASAP. And now our departments secretary will have to figure out how I get there and where I stay - and I am wondering if there are any LA EN Worlders or IT EN Worlders that might be nearby... I don't know, of course, whether I will have any time at all, and don't really know what to expect yet. But it's pretty cool to get such opportunities. It's certainly not what I expected or could hope for when I took this job 2 years ago.




That sounds like a fantastic opportunity - you lucky Wizard!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Gah!
> 
> Having a fire alarm test that requires you to go down 8 flights of stairs, stand around, and then climb back up again is NOT FUN.




Yay! The orange text is back! Huzzah! Hurrah!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well hive, I'm calling it a night. Until later.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Yay! The orange text is back! Huzzah! Hurrah!




So why not join in the fun and develop a Hivemind text color of your own? C'mon everyone, let's make the Hive more colorful!


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> So why not join in the fun and develop a Hivemind text color of your own? C'mon everyone, let's make the Hive more colorful!




Well you remember what happened when I tried that... It's not pretty... Well okay, it was pretty, but it wasn't fun to do


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aaaaaaaand...we're back.


----------



## megamania

oooowowowwwqararararagh!


----------



## megamania

ayou. dow does did?

'cuse me.  I dod a dold.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Dark Lantern?  Which resource is that PrC from?




Eberron: 5 Nations

Dark Lanterns are the MI 6 / CIA of the country of Breland


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Quite contrary. I know for a fact that Croth doesn't give a rats behind about postcount.




Is it me or does once someone become involved as a monitor or the such their Post Count SKY ROCKETS!!!.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Phew....just got done compiling every single Warlock poer from DDI into a single word document. I'm set up.
> 
> Won't need DDI for my character, I got everything I need. Except for all the feats.




I'm down to 3 books for my template list / info.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I still have vague memories of having long hair. Though the thing I remember best is when I first went outside after shaving it off. The feeling of wind on my head was... well, freaking honestly...




The longest my hair ever got was shoulder length.  I'm sure wishing I was in a rock band like Poison, White Snake or the such had nothing to do with it.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Well yeah. At least as far as I know. Although recent school shootouts around here too, is starting to prove that the laws are pretty ineffictive. But they are making them even stricter apparently.




Getting political but.....

People that break the law will not worry about having a gun or not.

Law abiding people will not have a gun (defense) and thus the bad guys instantly win.

Better system is required.


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> Aaaaaaaand...we're back.




who is we?  I am alone.  Always alone.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Tallarn said:


> Aaaaaaaand...we're back.





But now I have to go home. Goodnight, Hive, see you tomorrow.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> who is we?  I am alone.  Always alone.




Forced to quote myself......


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well yeah. At least as far as I know. Although recent school shootouts around here too, is starting to prove that the laws are pretty ineffictive. But they are making them even stricter apparently.




You know the problem with school shootings?  Many of the one which happened in the US all have one thing in common that the media doesn't report:  The shooters were all being prescribed anti-depressants or ridolin and stopped using the pills in the weeks prior to the shootings.


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> Forced to quote myself......



Now I quote _you_. Feeling better?

LT.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> But what about the children!??!?




They shall quake in terror!


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> I'm a goblin shaman!
> 
> *waves hands around and jumps on one foot*
> 
> Booga booga booga!




Half-Fiend Tiefling Warlock trumps goblin shamen any day! MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> But are you a slave to yourself or your own desire?  Inquiring minds wants to know.




My desires, love, my desires. I'm a bad, bad, bad girl.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> So unlike Steven Stiffler, people don't hang out with their wang out.





Blackrat said:


> No. Though finns don't make nearly as big fuss about nudity as you do out there. For example, Janet Jackson in Superbowl and the Wardrobe Malfunction incident. You remember that right? The reaction of american public was a big joke around here for quite some time. Actually people still laugh for it some times. In Finland, no-one could have cared less if there was a nipple on TV or not.



Thank god for that, not everyone is as pretty as a picture.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> What's even more annoying is this:
> 
> NO ONE PAYED WITH A CREDIT CARD OR DEBIT!
> 
> If they each knew what they were going to have why not just put that money into the main bill instead of asking for it to be separate in hopes of not having to pitchin on the gratuity (which they each had to still do).




I've seen people order the same thing and then want the check split. It's like "you can't divide in half??? You must've flunked math class!".


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> My desires, love, my desires. I'm a bad, bad, bad girl.




Yum.  ~


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's quiet...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's quiet...




Methinks the zombies have devoured the northwestern portion of Eurasia.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's quiet...




*Sneaks behind Relique and starts banging two kettles together next to his head*

Bang, Glang, Bang, Bong, Glang!!!!

No it's not quiet


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's the full moon... it comes once a month... just like other things.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Methinks the zombies have devoured the northwestern portion of Eurasia.




Zombies? Where? All I see are these people lagging around with their hands in front of them and saying something like "brains". Can't be really sure, their speech is strangely garbled...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> *Sneaks behind Relique and starts banging two kettles together next to his head*
> 
> Bang, Glang, Bang, Bong, Glang!!!!
> 
> No it's not quiet




ACK! My ears....  they bleed....


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's the full moon... it comes once a month... just like other things.




Yes, and yesterday there was supposed to be a large alien ship landing on Earth. Didn't see anything on news though so I guess they had some technical difficulties with the landing gear...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's the full moon... it comes once a month... just like other things.




Ouch....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Zombies? Where? All I see are these people lagging around with their hands in front of them and saying something like "brains". Can't be really sure, their speech is strangely garbled...




Just be thankful you don't live on the Isle of Man.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yes, and yesterday there was supposed to be a large alien ship landing on Earth. Didn't see anything on news though so I guess they had some technical difficulties with the landing gear...




According to that nut job, it's supposed to stick around four three days, so I'm giving those aliens a three day window before I write her off as a lunatic fraud.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> According to that nut job, it's supposed to stick around four three days, so I'm giving those aliens a three day window before I write her off as a lunatic fraud.




Linky?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I wonder if we can manage a new hive in about 4 hours?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Ouch....




Yeah.  I told my gf that my brother and his girlfriend (both are really into Halloween) bought my little brother a $90 Joker (from Dark Knight) Halloween costume and she managed to turn that into an argument.  :sigh:


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  I told my gf that my brother and his girlfriend (both are really into Halloween) bought my little brother a $90 Joker (from Dark Knight) Halloween costume and she managed to turn that into an argument.  :sigh:




Heh. Women...

As for Halloween. I think I might be skipping all the festivities this year. Fallout 3 coming out on the 30th. No time to go partying


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  I told my gf that my brother and his girlfriend (both are really into Halloween) bought my little brother a $90 Joker (from Dark Knight) Halloween costume and she managed to turn that into an argument.  :sigh:




I'm starting to get annoyed with people that don't have patience [or common courtesy] for others. Weare all human beings and deserve to be treated as such regardless of our background.

My mom has been a pain in the side since our religion debacle. I've given her the courtesy she deserves but her responses is a blank stare like she doesn't care. I know she does though. Yesterday she woke me up when she put her hand on my back to see if I was still breathing. She does that sometimes while I am sleeping. 

Honestly, wtf? Is it really that hard to disregard your feelings enough to at least be courteous? Sometimes I wonder about my mothers soul. I love her as my mother, but as a person I am beginning to hate her.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Heh. Women...
> 
> As for Halloween. I think I might be skipping all the festivities this year. Fallout 3 coming out on the 30th. No time to go partying




The jerk that is Colin's biological father has him for Halloween this year. I'd like to go trick or treating with my godson but I want nothing to do with the man that couldn't change his ways to be a provider for his son and ex-wife.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sorry for my rant.....I guess I just needed to.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> It's quiet...




It is...

Maybe we should invite ProfessorCrino... He likes to scream...






Nah.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Grr....  I hate it when my wireless network control panel said's I have an excellent connection yet it takes 10 minutes to connect to google.



Reveille said:


> Linky?




Escape The Illusion | Your Reality Is An Illusion… Are You Ready To Escape?  <--  Thats one of the many sites where information about the UFO event was posted..  I think it might have been the main one since several videos on Youtube pointed to that website.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Escape The Illusion | Your Reality Is An Illusion… Are You Ready To Escape?  <--  Thats one of the many sites where information about the UFO event was posted..  I think it might have been the main one since several videos on Youtube pointed to that website.




Thanks. Its a tad lengthy. 

When are people going to realize that no mortal has the power to predict affects that can/will change our outlook on the multi/universe as a race?  Sheesh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Honestly, wtf? Is it really that hard to disregard your feelings enough to at least be courteous? Sometimes I wonder about my mothers soul. I love her as my mother, but as a person I am beginning to hate her.





I think that's normal.  My mom could be really stubborn also (it seems stubbornness and competitiveness is a family trait) and has the ability to make peoples lives a living hell when she takes issue to something by berating them like a rabid dog.  The problem is, even though my mom is a fluent English speaker, English is not her native language and because of that she never "asks," she "tells."  This seems to be a standard point of contention with my GF.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think that's normal.  My mom could be really stubborn also (it seems stubbornness and competitiveness is a family trait) and has the ability to make peoples lives a living hell when she takes issue to something by berating them like a rabid dog.  The problem is, even though my mom is a fluent English speaker, English is not her native language and because of that she never "asks," she "tells."  This seems to be a standard point of contention with my GF especially since she (my GF) doesn't realize that Mexican culture is different from American culture when it comes to personal freedoms and you having to take whatever your parents dish-out.




I understand cultural differences. However, my mother is the same exact way.  Is it possible that until all the hens move out of the coop that the matriarch retains this attitude?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Thanks. Its a tad lengthy.
> 
> When are people going to realize that no mortal has the power to predict affects that can/will change our outlook on the multi/universe as a race?  Sheesh.




I think many people will only realize it if [insert deity]  appears and tells them so.  Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure if [insert deity] does appear before them they will call [insert deity] a fraud, a demon, an alien, a hallucination, or a false prophet and then proclaim that they know more about reality then even [insert deity] does.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Is it possible that until all the hens move out of the coop that the matriarch retains this attitude?




Could be, and it makes a lot of sense considering that my grandma (who is like 85 - 90) supposedly is like that whenever family members visit her.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Right, we're having a new Hive thread by the end of day, or I'll renounce my Original Hiveminder custom user title!

*GET TO IT!*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Right, we're having a new Hive thread by the end of day, or I'll renounce my Original Hiveminder custom user title!
> 
> *GET TO IT![*




I can't work under this kind of pressure!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Could be, and it makes a lot of sense considering that my grandma (who is like 85 - 90) supposedly is like that whenever family members visit her.




Family are wierd.

I had a chat with my parents last night on the phone, and I had to basically go through everything twice with them - once to Mum, once to Dad. Argh.

It's getting so that talking to my parents about anything is getting harder and harder...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I can't work under this kind of pressure!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNGQor3dED8]YouTube - Bowie - Under Pressure - Live[/ame]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I can't work under this kind of pressure!




Pressure! Hah! Get moving, soldier!

Hmmm...perhaps I should drink coffee. If I'm like this when I don't drink it, maybe when I do I'll calm down...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Pressure! Hah! Get moving, soldier!
> 
> Hmmm...perhaps I should drink coffee. If I'm like this when I don't drink it, maybe when I do I'll calm down...



FCFY (Fixed color for you)

Or it's getting incredibly worse. You might end up like Daphne... 

Random Association: 
Yesterday I watched the House episode where he gives Number ... 13 (?) caffeinated coffee to trick her into telling him about her condition.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> YouTube - Bowie - Under Pressure - Live




Insanity laughs, under pressure we're cracking...


----------



## Blackrat

Damn... Why are the days growing longer when I'm anxiously waiting for the 30th to come...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Damn... Why are the days growing longer when I'm anxiously waiting for the 30th to come...




Strange...  over here the days are growing shorter.  Egads!  There must be some paradox occurring here!  


/insanity


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> FCFY (Fixed color for you)
> 
> Or it's getting incredibly worse. You might end up like Daphne...
> 
> Random Association:
> Yesterday I watched the House episode where he gives Number ... 13 (?) caffeinated coffee to trick her into telling him about her condition.




Thanks for the color fix.

I've not watched a lot of House - it's just one show too many for me to keep track of. Last night, however, we saw a gloriously silly episode of CSI:Miami with a gun that could vaporise people...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Damn... Why are the days growing longer when I'm anxiously waiting for the 30th to come...




You must be moving closer to the speed of light, according to a certain reputable scientist. I believe his name is Mr Einstein...

Incidentally, has anyone else read the graphic novel Maus?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Incidentally, has anyone else read the graphic novel Maus?




I haven't, but I always was wanting to.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> You must be moving closer to the speed of light, according to a certain reputable scientist. I believe his name is Mr Einstein...
> 
> Incidentally, has anyone else read the graphic novel Maus?




I know only this Maus.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I know only this Maus.




Maus.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Maus.




That's the one.

I read it recently, and it's really good. A very personal retelling of the events of the Holocaust. I recommend it.


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Or it's getting incredibly worse. You might end up like Daphne...




you could end up like Daphne and Celeste?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgGLSJrj7AM"]YouTube - Daphne & Celeste - Ooh Stick You![/ame]

They actually did Reading Festival in the Uk once as well, I think they got bottles chucked at them.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> you could end up like Daphne and Celeste?
> 
> YouTube - Daphne & Celeste - Ooh Stick You!




Oh for the love of all gods...
I could watch the first 16 seconds of that before I had to stop it...

Now I need to go and rinse my brain with alcohol...


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Strange...  over here the days are growing shorter.  Egads!  There must be some paradox occurring here!
> 
> 
> /insanity




unless one is on the southern hemisphere of the planet.....


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> You must be moving closer to the speed of light, according to a certain reputable scientist. I believe his name is Mr Einstein...
> 
> Incidentally, has anyone else read the graphic novel Maus?




I have never gotten my hands on any of the TPBs.   It won dozens of awards over the past 15-20 years however.

On a list of several dozen books that if only I had spending money for....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Oh for the love of all gods...
> I could watch the first 16 seconds of that before I had to stop it...
> 
> Now I need to go and rinse my brain with alcohol...




AAAAAARGH! It burns! It burns! Take them away!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> It's the full moon... it comes once a month... just like other things.




oh my stars and garters....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> I have never gotten my hands on any of the TPBs.   It won dozens of awards over the past 15-20 years however.
> 
> On a list of several dozen books that if only I had spending money for....




Are you a member of your local library? They might be able to get hold of it for you.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I love her as my mother, but as a person I am beginning to hate her.




Suddenly my issues seem smaller.   Don't know the whole story but it seems there are issues here that require resolving.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Sorry for my rant.....I guess I just needed to.




Its okay.  Been known to rant a few times myself.  Its why I'm so popular.


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> Are you a member of your local library? They might be able to get hold of it for you.




Town size of 3000 that largely still considers such stuff children's stuff.  They obviously have not read anything by Alan Moore or certain things by Moorison, and many others.

Comics are not just for kids anymore.   I remember in college doing a 50page story that threw my teacher away.  He thought it was incredible that one could use so much symbolism and religious suggestions in a comicbook.  Another person that hasn't gotten out much.


And alas.... its time for work... again.   At least I feel better.  Still have the stiffles but I can walk and not be light headed anymore.  Later (after 2 as always)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> Town size of 3000 that largely still considers such stuff children's stuff.  They obviously have not read anything by Alan Moore or certain things by Moorison, and many others.
> 
> Comics are not just for kids anymore.   I remember in college doing a 50page story that threw my teacher away.  He thought it was incredible that one could use so much symbolism and religious suggestions in a comicbook.  Another person that hasn't gotten out much.
> 
> And alas.... its time for work... again.   At least I feel better.  Still have the stiffles but I can walk and not be light headed anymore.  Later (after 2 as always)




In the UK you can ask your local library to request books from other local libraries and bring them in for you. Not sure if that happens in the USA.

Also, I continuously forget how conservative the USA is, in terms of access to some materials.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> Its okay.  Been known to rant a few times myself.  Its why I'm so popular.




The Hive was pretty much created for the purposes of ranting, it must be said.


----------



## The_Warlock

Tallarn said:


> In the UK you can ask your local library to request books from other local libraries and bring them in for you. Not sure if that happens in the USA.
> 
> Also, I continuously forget how conservative the USA is, in terms of access to some materials.




Library lending is definitely in place here in the States. As for reading material conservatism, it REALLY depends on where you live here. I live in a town with a university and surrounded by 4 more colleges. Access to library materials of every stripe, content, and ideological stance is easy, despite being right next to two fairly conservative farming communities.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The_Warlock said:


> Library lending is definitely in place here in the States. As for reading material conservatism, it REALLY depends on where you live here. I live in a town with a university and surrounded by 4 more colleges. Access to library materials of every stripe, content, and ideological stance is easy, despite being right next to two fairly conservative farming communities.




I'm glad to hear it.

Looks like my goal of getting to the end of this Hive thread by the end of the day isn't going to happen, being as I have to leave work in a little less than 10 minutes. Bah.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> I'm glad to hear it.
> 
> Looks like my goal of getting to the end of this Hive thread by the end of the day isn't going to happen, being as I have to leave work in a little less than 10 minutes. Bah.




Does this mean you're moving your bookmarks?


----------



## Dog Moon

Crazy people, Trix are for kids!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Crazy people, Trix are for kids!




...and street corners.


----------



## megamania

Just got here and its already time to go.  (spent too much time reading about Heroes ep 5 in Media)

Time for work.  Safe to assume it'll be a new Hive when I get back tonight or tommorrow morning.   Later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> you could end up like Daphne and Celeste?
> 
> YouTube - Daphne & Celeste - Ooh Stick You!
> 
> They actually did Reading Festival in the Uk once as well, I think they got bottles chucked at them.




*Does his best Kurt Cobain impersonation*

BLAM!

*Thud*


----------



## Wereserpent

*Covers everyone in spaghetti*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> *Covers everyone in spaghetti*



Bleh. Spagetti. They're among my least favourite pasta.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Town size of 3000 that largely still considers such stuff children's stuff.  They obviously have not read anything by Alan Moore or certain things by Moorison, and many others.
> 
> Comics are not just for kids anymore.   I remember in college doing a 50page story that threw my teacher away.  He thought it was incredible that one could use so much symbolism and religious suggestions in a comicbook.  Another person that hasn't gotten out much.
> 
> 
> And alas.... its time for work... again.   At least I feel better.  Still have the stiffles but I can walk and not be light headed anymore.  Later (after 2 as always)





Go to the local chain bookstore.  Barnes and Noble, Borders, and Crown Books usually carry Maus in the graphic novel section


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> *Covers everyone in spaghetti*




Kinky?


----------



## The_Warlock

Depends on if it's cooked or not, and what the sauce is, if any.

Dry is just bound to be noisy and poke people in the eye...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> Yes, and yesterday there was supposed to be a large alien ship landing on Earth. Didn't see anything on news though so I guess they had some technical difficulties with the landing gear...




They probably used Windows Vista and it crashed, requiring a reboot. After all the BS dealing with that, they said "to hell with it!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:


> They probably used Windows Vista and it crashed, requiring a reboot. After all the BS dealing with that, they said "to hell with it!"




I just hope their life support system ran on an auxilary system.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> I just hope their life support system ran on an auxilary system.




Are you wanting them to take you with them?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:


> Are you wanting them to take you with them?



I wouldn't mind a brief excursion. 

If they have perfected a timed quantum tunneler, I'd ask them for one and give them updates on all the alternate earths.  Yes, I love Sliders _that_ much.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I wouldn't mind a brief excursion.
> 
> If they have perfected a timed quantum tunneler, I'd ask them for one and give them updates on all the alternate earths.  Yes, I love Sliders _that_ much.




I wonder which they prefer using, Quantum Tunnelers or Star Gates.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> I wouldn't mind a brief excursion.
> 
> If they have perfected a timed quantum tunneler, I'd ask them for one and give them updates on all the alternate earths.  Yes, I love Sliders _that_ much.




My cousin was really big into Sliders. I watched some of them and liked it but he helped to run the fan table at Dragoncon several years ago.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder which they prefer using, Quantum Tunnelers or Star Gates.




I believe that neither of them give you a hint of where you're going until you step in, travel and pop out the other side...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder which they prefer using, Quantum Tunnelers or Star Gates.




Star Gates do not allow travel to alternate earths, for a device that does that in the SG universe a Quantum Mirror is needed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Star Gates do not allow travel to alternate earths, for a device that does that in the SG universe a Quantum Mirror is needed.




Yeah but which do Aliens prefer traveling to:  Alternate Realities or Different Planets?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but which do Aliens prefer traveling to:  Alternate Realities or Different Planets?




Well if you take the Quantum Mirror through a Stargate to another planet, you explore all the different possibilities of each planet; you can have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

16 posts to a new hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Woot!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Go to the local chain bookstore.  Barnes and Noble, Borders, and Crown Books usually carry Maus in the graphic novel section




Assuming there is one in Albany NY the closest one is 1 hour and 20+ minutes away then.

The only one in Vermont is in Burlington which is just over 3 hours away.  Northshire Bookstore is where I buy most of my DnD and Comic TPB carry it off and on however.  Just I lean to grabbing a DnD book over a comic trade most times.   Go figure.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Kinky?




Dirty minded.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Assuming there is one in Albany NY the closest one is 1 hour and 20+ minutes away then.
> 
> The only one in Vermont is in Burlington which is just over 3 hours away.  Northshire Bookstore is where I buy most of my DnD and Comic TPB carry it off and on however.  Just I lean to grabbing a DnD book over a comic trade most times.   Go figure.




Holy crap! You're in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I wouldn't mind a brief excursion.





Before answering, see the movie "Fire in the Sky".  Based on a true story.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but which do Aliens prefer traveling to:  Alternate Realities or Different Planets?




....depends.... is it monsoon season?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Before answering, see the movie "Fire in the Sky".  Based on a true story.




Yeah, but wasn't the inside of the UFO and everythign that happened within it based on artistic license and not Walton's testimony?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> 16 posts to a new hive!




and I am deeply disturbed (was anyway however) that you folks did not reach it before now.....


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap! You're in the middle of nowhere.




Allo!   and welcome to southern Vermont


----------



## Relique du Madde

It looks like it's up to me and Megamania....

DUN DUN DUN!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but wasn't the inside of the UFO and everythign that happened within it based on artistic license and not Walton's testimony?




I remember there being some "creative liberties" taken but I suspect much of it was accurate.  At some point I want to hunt down the book that deals with the incident.


----------



## megamania

you, my multiple personalities and the MiB.


----------



## Relique du Madde

There may only be one creator of the new Hive..  *pulls out lightsaber*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> ....depends.... is it monsoon season?




Monsoon season is officially over.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Got a new hive for you guys: Snaking the HIVE


----------



## Relique du Madde

In before the old Hive lock.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Report sent. Unofficial klunk.


----------



## megamania

That's cheating.  There were several posts remaining before beginning a new one.


ah well.   Anytime I have ever started one someone else would then start one and everyone would use the later one rather than mine.  So.... go Rev go.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> That's cheating.  There were several posts remaining before beginning a new one.
> 
> 
> ah well.   Anytime I have ever started one someone else would then start one and everyone would use the later one rather than mine.  So.... go Rev go.....




As Relique du Madde has said, it is called Snaking The Casting; which somehow I will work out as a feat in my homebrew.


----------



## megamania

whatever.....


----------



## Dog Moon

Wheee!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

dog moon said:


> wheee!




ker-klunk!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> ker-klunk!




Hey, stop posting!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, stop posting!




Dog Moon you need to stop posting to this hive. The mods have specifically requested us not to go over 1000 posts. You broke the rule first, now I'm just trying to enforce it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Dog Moon you need to stop posting to this hive. The mods have specifically requested us not to go over 1000 posts. You broke the rule first, now I'm just trying to enforce it.




Okay, I'll stop.  I promise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Okay, I'll stop.  I promise.




Thank you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Thank you.




You welcome.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> You welcome.




You broke your promise.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> You broke your promise.




Technically, I never said WHEN I was going to stop.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Technically, I never said WHEN I was going to stop.




STOP NOW. Don't post again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> STOP NOW. Don't post again.




Okay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Okay.




Whats your defect? Can't you just use your inner monologue?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Whats your defect? Can't you just use your inner monologue?




Don't provoke him!


----------

